# Protectyaaaneck's picture thread



## Protectyaaaneck

Since I have so many pictures and like to take so many pictures I have decided to make my own picture thread. Enjoy.
a. versicolor










a. minatrix










a. purpurea










a. azuraklaasi





a. sp. "peru purple"





a. avicularia





a. metallica

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thompson08

Nice avics! I love arboreals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23

You love Avicularias huh?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

yes I do


----------



## Boanerges

Beautiful avics!!! I just don't like the poop shooting that they like to do


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I would rather have them shoot poop at me than to bite or flick hairs at me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

male p. formosa molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a few shots of my female p. cambridgei in her new enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23

Where did you get those pieces of wood in your cambredgei girls tank?


----------



## T Frank

You gotta love the Avics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

j.everson23 said:


> Where did you get those pieces of wood in your cambredgei girls tank?


It is two pieces of cork bark hot glued together, a flat proped up into the corner and a tube piece glued to that.  there is another small piece of wood that is reddish in color on the right side and that is just more for show, it seems like she likes to use it only to poop on. lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. metallica, p. subfusca, p. formosa


----------



## GrammatonCleric

Awesome spread mate, I've never seen pics of a T molting while elevated, very cool. I haven't gotten into arboreals yet.


----------



## J.huff23

Cute little P.Metallica


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. irminia 
















gbb











a. versicolor





















t. violaceus male






a. metallica






a. minatrix
















a. amazonica











p. ornata
















p. rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.huff23

You like arboreals dont you? Lol. Love P.Irminia's. All of your Ts look very well taken care of and their enclosures are nice and clean. Well done.


----------



## Boanerges

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I would rather have them shoot poop at me than to bite or flick hairs at me


I love my hair kickers!!! So I'll take the hair over the pooo  



> j.everson23 Cute little P.Metallica


I second this!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thanks for the comments, the p. irminia and p. metallica are two of my fav's. As soon as they both molt which should be soon here I will snap some good shots of em. 

and when it hardens up im gonna get some pics of my t. elenae.  I dont know why I dont have more of these,  holy smokes they are gorgeous.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

my recently molted versicolor(also my first T):














































and a little one on one action with MJ











feel free to take a guess at sexing, everytime i think male, i see something that looks female so i don't know.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Freshly molted t. elenea    
the lair






























and off he/she goes!






feel free to try and sex


----------



## J.huff23

I am book marking your picture thread! I love versicolors!


----------



## Thompson08

looks female to me!! Very nice spider


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thats what i was leaning towards too thompson.   what about the versi? got an opinion on that one?


----------



## jgwhite86

Wow...I am really liking the a. versicolor alot! Great pics!


----------



## Thompson08

I am leaning towerds female on the versi.


----------



## J.huff23

Thompson08 said:


> I am leaning towerds female on the versi.


Agreed. Female on the versicolor.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thats great, 2 of my favorite t's both female !!!   today is a good day, just purchased 2 t. subcaeruleus slings and ufc 92 is on tonight.  And I'm gonna be completing a trade for a couple rufilata slings that are gonna come next weekend too  

thanks for the comments people


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

rehoused a couple of little guys today:
a. sp. "peru purple" I believe this one is in pre-molt.
















h. mac










and I know its wishful thinking cus its still so small but it does look female-ish.


----------



## J.huff23

How big is that little H.Mac?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

measures just under 2"


----------



## Thompson08

it is very nice looking, and looks female to me.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I believe this to be a male and just want to be 100% sure because I will be trading it as such next weekend, it measures just barely over 3".


----------



## Noexcuse4you

100% male.  Trade away!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thank you kyle, 
I allready was almost 100% sure but i just wanted to make sure again since he just molted.  

its too bad im gonna get rid of him, he really is a gorgeous T. (all the more reason to get some more in hopes for a female )


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. metallica enjoying a meal





a. azuraklaasi-old pic but should molt soon






when it hardens up a little bit ill get some shots of my a. geroldi.
it just molted this morning!!!!

and in a few hours i "should" have in my hands 2 subcaeruleus slings and a p. pulcher sling!-but i might not, post office just said they didnt get my package this morning, gonna have to wait a few more hours and see if they get it in today. If not im gonna be very upset if anything happens to them.  sucks also cus i took today off to receive my T's and now it might just be a waste of a perfectly good day to work.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

looking pretty green.

cant wait til it hardens up totally and i can take it out and get some serious pics of it.


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful avic Man!


----------



## Thompson08

I agree nice avic!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thx for the comments guys, it felt like forever waiting for this little one to molt, im not sure on legspan yet but when it streches out ill get an accurate measurement...now if my amazonica will just molt allready.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

could only take pics of this gal through the plastic, she did not want to come out! lol































male p. formosa
















unsexed a. minatrix
















two buddies hangin out.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Okay so I know the pics arent any good, but I had to share anyways.  
2x t. subcaeruleus too small to photograph well.







1x p. pulcher-I almost lost him when unpacking him, he decided to bolt and get lost in a pile of shoes and clothes. It was a good 5 minutes before he turned up on a fleece that i thought I had allready searched.






I LOVE getting new T's !!!! 

ohh yeah, and my a. minatrix molted overnight!! wooooooohooooooo


----------



## Boanerges

You just got them today? Congrats!!! Always fun getting new additions!!! They look good


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

yep yep yep, they were supposed to come yesterday but usps didnt come through.  I am very happy even though i had to wait a little extra.  I cant wait till the subcaeruleus get a little bigger and I can get a few accurate photos of them. the pulcher might have taken over my favorite psalmo sp. as well...still love my cambridgei, but damn this thing is awesome looking.


----------



## J.huff23

I love psalmopoeus's. Nice new additions!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. pulcher enjoying a meal after a long trip in the mail  











c. cyaneopubescens decapitates cricket






anyone with exp. w/ a. minatrix feel free to chime in, I know they arent the clearest pics and the T isnt totally hardened up yet, but feel free and try and sex.  I think female but there is a patch of lighter colored hairs right above the ef that are making me think male?


----------



## Thompson08

Nice pics, the second pic makes me thing male.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

yeah there is a arch of light hairs above the ef which makes me think male as well.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Both of my subcaeruleus are eating. 1 cricket hind leg each lol.  really really cute.   

btw these are the smallest slings i have cared for yet and I didnt have any pinheads or flightless fruit flies.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck




----------



## Thompson08

lol nice pic :]


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. geroldi  
















l. violaceopes 










and almost 100% sure this is a female






c. cyaneopubescens


----------



## BrotherM213

Very nice T's.  love that geroldi and GBB


----------



## J.huff23

Nice pics again. Beautiful A.Minatrix!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. metallica molted tonight
















and i think this means male, but this is the first time i have gotten a good molt to look at. I usually sex ventrally.


----------



## J.huff23

By the first picture, I would say that you definitly have a male.


----------



## J.huff23

But then again there looks like there COULD be lady parts there. Can you get a straight on shot from directly above and zoomed in on the area?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

those were the best pics I got, I could try and take some more but I have a problem with spreading apart the molt to photograph, it has a tendancy to curl back inwards.  What i did see was that the area seemed to be totally flat, I didnt see any spermethecae(sp)?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I just got a look at it ventrally and it def. looks male now.  About what size do a. metallica mature? I think this one is around the 5-5.5" mark.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

ok the old exuvium measures 4.25" not sure how much more it has grown but I estimate it to be around 5", it looks alot more leggy than it used to as well.  
are these pics any better?















personally I think male.  

what about this one, this is my other a. metallica.  





no idea what sex this is. sorry about the flash I dont have any clearer pics atm with this T.


----------



## Thompson08

100% male and nice pics as usual


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I know this guy isnt in my collection anymore and its not the clearest picture in the world but he was very fast so I never got any really good pics of him when he matured. here he is right before he was sold to breed.  He slightly resembles m.c. hammer.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thompson08 said:


> 100% male and nice pics as usual


what about the last pic there, what do you think about that one?


----------



## Thompson08

Male still.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mmm...so i have two a. metallica males. :?

gonna have to get some new slings soon then


----------



## Thompson08

I wouldn't take my word for that last one. That one is tricky.


----------



## Atreyuhero4

im actually going to say female its tricky im 95% but we need a closer shot


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Atreyuhero4 said:


> im actually going to say female its tricky im 95% but we need a closer shot


I agree, maybe I'll get some better shots later today.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

t. subcaeruleus 





p. pulcher munchin





p. metallica sporting a very dark abdomen.





a. minatrix .... male?


----------



## Thompson08

Looks male to me! If you want to get a closer shot, you can always crop the image and it will get closer for you.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

ok here is the other a. metallica


























once again im not sure on sex. Ill see if i can dig up the last molt and see if i can  get anything from it.


----------



## Thompson08

I still say male.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. rufilata sling enjoying a meal





p. metallica just molted last night, now it looks a little clearer as to what sex it is


----------



## Thompson08

feeemmmaaaaleee!!!!!!  congrats


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thanks!

I know the pics arent the greatest but its pretty obvious. I am glad my investment payed off.

when she hardens up ill get some good pics of her.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

here she is through the plastic with the flash...I cant wait till i can get her out of it and snap some shots.















I know the last 2 are pretty much the same shot but I couldnt get enough of her 
so pretty


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful pokie! And congrats on it being female! You must be really happy about that


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. formosa  





0.1 p. rufilata  






my bro's red tail boa


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

*Oh - My- God!!!!!*





















:drool: :drool: 




















:drool: :drool:


----------



## Thompson08

:drool: indeed! Very nice spiders.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thankyou! now I will continue :drool: ing.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. rufilata





0.1 p. formosa





0.1 p. metallica






t. gigas sling eating a little.










The gigas was pretty cool to watch, it didnt run and hide when I was watching it feed.


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome T.gigas.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

freshly molted a. purpurea getting rehoused










I have a sneaking suspicion this is a female but then again its still really small.


----------



## J.huff23

Oh my god! That little fatty is freshly molted? I have never seen a fresh molted T that was that fat!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thats what i said the last time it molted too. for some reason when it molts it keeps its big a** abdomen everytime.  I hardly ever feed it cus it usually rejects food.  One of my fav. t's by far, so chill and calm.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mmmm crickets:drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

my first rufilata sling that I got turned out to be female, now i have 2 small female rufilatas! 
here she is 











playing hide and seek















and just to make sure its female ill post a ventral(sorry bout flash).


----------



## Thompson08

That's a nice female rufilata!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

its too bad b/c the flash on my camera was taking away from how green she actually is.


----------



## Thompson08

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a nikon coolpix p2... lol nothing special, its been bumped around a bunch too, sometimes the lens doesnt always extend  

been with me for a while though, got it before i went to europe in 2006


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

l. violaceopes sling(looks female)





0.1 p. cambridgei










0.1 a. versicolor


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. bicegoi #1










a. sp. bicegoi #2










a. azuraklaasi


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. minatrix


----------



## Thompson08

Nice minatrix man! Is it a girl?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thompson08 said:


> Nice minatrix man! Is it a girl?


thanks, and I'm not sure man, it looks like it could be either.  I will just have to wait and see


----------



## Thompson08

oh ok well good luck man! How's your ornata doing? My female is eating a fat roach.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

still baracading his hide, ate two crickets yesterday


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. peru purple





still waiting for the purple lol.


----------



## Boanerges

Protectyaaaneck what's your favorite couple of avis that you own and why? The poop shooters are growing on me and just wanted to know which ones you like best? I know you love avic's so your opinions would mean a lot to me!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. cambridgei just over 5" in legspan  











one of my fav's 

I tried to get up close, but they didnt turn out as clear as I wanted.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 e. cyanognathus










0.1 e. cyanognathus











0.0.1 c. crawshayi -came as a freebie


----------



## Thompson08

NIce pics and that close up was amazing!


----------



## Thompson08

Hey man where do you get those containers you have your blue fangs in ?


----------



## J.huff23

Sweet pics again! Your so lucky to have that C,crawshayi as a freebie! Its so flipping adorable!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

j.everson23 said:


> Sweet pics again! Your so lucky to have that C,crawshayi as a freebie! Its so flipping adorable!


yeah I have to admit that I wasnt expecting one or wanted one in the first place but he/she is growing on me. It was fun watching it take down a cricket that was the same size as him.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

i would officially say you have a buttload of spiders... really really really good looking ones too. awesome pics i never knew they could be so colorful


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

pnshmntMMA said:


> i would officially say you have a buttload of spiders... really really really good looking ones too. awesome pics i never knew they could be so colorful


Thanks, but I don't know about a buttload.  At last count I had 37 and will have 40 hopefully by tuesday.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I know its not a T, but this was my latest carving that I made my Mom for Christmas.  I dont feel like its done, there is some work to be done on it still, and I "might" paint portions of it.  











and the only hat I could find around the house that fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moultmaster

*P. Cambridgeii*

I may be wrong but it appears that your P. cambridgeii might be a hybrid.  I've seen pics before of a cambridgeii/irminia hybrid and the markings on the abdomen were similar to yours.


----------



## J.huff23

Moultmaster said:


> I may be wrong but it appears that your P. cambridgeii might be a hybrid.  I've seen pics before of a cambridgeii/irminia hybrid and the markings on the abdomen were similar to yours.


I dont think that his cambridgei is a hybrid. PM me the pic of the hybrid if you still have it please, I want to check this out! Sounds sweet looking.

Anyways, nice carving! Looks like it took you forever to do.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

as far as the cambridgei goes, it appears a little darker in alot of pics because I use a flash.  She is not a hybrid, I bought her from a reputable dealer who told me she was c/b by him.   










j.everson23 said:


> Anyways, nice carving! Looks like it took you forever to do.


actually I have less than 3 hours put into that. Its made out of basswood which is pretty soft and easy to carve.


----------



## Jojos

Protectyaaaneck said:


>


Can you tell me the name of that little beauty?  Also, you have a beautiful collection and you're giving me the avicularia fever!:drool: 

From a curious beginner


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thanks jojos 

on a side note, my s. calceatum, t. subcaeruleus #1 just molted and my t. gigas sling molted 3 days ago...woohooo! ;P


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I love it.


----------



## Jojos

Looking realllll nice!:clap:  I'm keeping a close eye on your thread!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

t. gigas


----------



## Jojos

Nice butt!LOL! I like the color too!


----------



## Thompson08

Nice pic


----------



## Thompson08

Jojos said:


> Can you tell me the name of that little beauty?  Also, you have a beautiful collection and you're giving me the avicularia fever!:drool:
> 
> From a curious beginner


And that would be a Peocilotheria metallica (Gooty saphire ornamental)


----------



## Jojos

Thompson08 said:


> And that would be a Peocilotheria metallica (Gooty saphire ornamental)


Thanks. I already wrote it down to add later in my collection.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. azuraklaasi


----------



## J.huff23

I always love seeing new pics posted in your picture thread. I love your sweet avic collection!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thanks man! I think I'm gonna try and take a few more shots tonight.


----------



## Thompson08

I agree! Your collection is one of the best I've seen!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thompson08 said:


> I agree! Your collection is one of the best I've seen!


Gracias!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

l. violaceopes molted about a week ago.




















Feel free to try and sex it, I am thinking male on this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thompson08

Yah that's a male man =\


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. pulcher molted about a week ago


----------



## J.huff23

The P.pulcher is looking nice!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

rehoused the smaller of my p. rufilata females tonight.















and I finally got this gal to come out.  I think she is gonna be molting soon too 





















    :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Thompson08

Wow nice subfusca!  :clap: :drool: :worship:


----------



## Jojos

Very nice indeed.  I was also wondering where you take your plastic terrariums? If you don't mind telling me?


----------



## J.huff23

Nice Ts. And I love your enclosures. Very nice looking!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Rockin' subfusca dude!
I'm quite jealous of it and your Taps


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments. The subfusca is one of my favorites in my collection.  I woulda had 2 more slings coming but they got cooked coming from germany   Instead I'm gonna be getting two other slings that are gonna be pretty neat too 

@Jojos-I got them from hobby lobby. I don't know what you have in terms of craft or hobby stores in your area, but chances are alot of them carry plastic cubes like I have.  They are great for slings thru juvies, but I'm not sure they would hold many adult sp.


----------



## Jojos

Thank you very much.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. geroldi










0.1 p. rufilata


----------



## Jojos

They're cute. I like sling alot. I little bit less scary. But I must say that the coloring is awesome once they're adult. I bet yours will look real good too!


----------



## clam1991

nice pics liquid swords


----------



## Thompson08

:} Nice rufilata. I'm getting three of them from the same sac, all been in a communal


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

communal rufilatas :drool:   I still have to set myself up with a pokie communal...I think I'm gonna go with metallica  :liar:  lol

e. cyanognathus


----------



## Thompson08

amazing pics man. YOu should do a communal with rufilata also.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thankyou.

Would I be crazy if I took out my s. calceatum for a few pics?  I realized its like one of the only T's I don't have any cool pics of and was just thinkin....

good idea or not a good idea?


----------



## xhexdx

Your call.  Do it based on her mood.

Good pics.  I like the cyanognathus.  Wish mine would grow more quickly.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks but I don't know if its a she.  It's still less than 2 inches I think, but it did  molt recently, and I bet its coloration is alot cooler now.  I think I might try taking a few pics tomorrow after work, its getting a little late and my reactions are slow   I might try to get a few of the h. mac as well.  The blue fangs are awesome looking.  They are easily becoming one of my favorite T's.


----------



## xhexdx

H. mac is on my 'to get' list.  Along with quite a few others...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

*I had some fun this morning*

t. subcaeruleus










unsexed p. rufilata





and s. calceatum, it made my pokies look slow. 





gorgeous, but extreeeeemely fast. ;P


----------



## bamato

What is the S Calc in?  Looks like a sweater of some sort?  How did you manage to even get her out?? lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

well I was using a dark long sleeve shirt as my back drop while taking pics.  It unfortunately ran straight inside of the shirt via the neck opening and was lost in there for about 2 nerve-racking minutes.  I tried a couple of times to get it on the wood I wanted to take pictures on but it refused and just kept darting everywhere. Fun T though  

the h. mac pics are on hold since its in pre molt.  I'm gonna wait a couple of days to take some pics of the p. formosa female and the big male ornata that molted 2 days ago. Gbb, purpurea and amazonica pics on the way too whenever they decide to molt


----------



## Jojos

Just a suggestion, you could make a light box to take pictures...

http://www.reptilic.com/viewtopic.php?t=37152

I know it's in french but it gives you the idea by the pics. You can do it with pieces of wood or plastic. She said she would rather put the back on black but I think with Ts, it would be more beautiful in white. She also uses three lights on each side or more if you need. She took white garbage bags and cardboard for the floor.

I think you could control more where the T is going... 

It's only a suggestion.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. formosa recently molted































:drool: :drool: :drool: 

-makes me want to get another one


----------



## Thompson08

Very nice. Your camera takes some very awesome pictures.


----------



## Jojos

Thompson08 said:


> Very nice. Your camera takes some very awesome pictures.


That's exactly what I wanted to say!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments, but my camera really isnt that nice lol.  Sometimes it doesnt even work   My next challenge is gonna be to take some pics of the 7"(roughly) male ornata.


----------



## Thompson08

I find it easier and less dangerous to take pics in the bath tub(put your wood and backround down so you don't see the white tub) And when the t's try to run, they can but it is really tough for them.  My female has been eating a lot. I can't wait till she molts.


----------



## Jojos

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks for the comments, but my camera really isnt that nice lol.  Sometimes it doesnt even work   My next challenge is gonna be to take some pics of the 7"(roughly) male ornata.


You wouldn't say that if you'd see my pictures! Your pics are WAY BETTER than mine!

Thompson, Thank you for the bathtub trick. I wouldn't have thought about it! Great idea!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

verrrrrrry fresh GBB.











:clap:


----------



## Jojos

I like the pattern on the butt alot!  Don't they loose it when adults?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I got this little guy at the swap today 






He isnt quite as big as I thought, but hes still a big boy.
1.0 p. ornata















































a. bicegoi











and 

p. tigrinawesseli


----------



## Thompson08

Very nice!! Great pics.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Here is the other T I picked up today at the show. 

unsexed p. regalis


----------



## J.huff23

I love your pic thread. I even subscribed to it. Your collection of avics is outstanding! I absolutley LOVE that bicegoi.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thanks j-everson!  I think I may be adding 1 more verrrrrry pretty avic to my collection in a few days.


----------



## J.huff23

Oooooh. Which one? A.fasiculata are beautiful....but really expensive.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

you guessed it :drool:


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome!! You have to get tons of pictures of it when you get it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

roger that.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 "p. cambridgei"






argh matey!!!















I didn't notice it until I took some pics this morning, It looks like it may have allready been regenerated but is gonna need another molt or two to completely regain its natural size.  It doesn't seem to be bothering it either because it still has wheels   

A very fresh l. violaceopes  came out for a drink 






and what do you guys think, I know its still small measuring just under 2" but I think I see an arc and my guess is male. 
p. tigrinawesseli


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Protectyaaaneck said:


> and what do you guys think, I know its still small measuring just under 2" but I think I see an arc and my guess is male.
> p. tigrinawesseli


I hate sexing tigris.  I even have trouble sexing subadults!  Don't worry about if its male or female.  We need more males around as they're quite hard to come by!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Well thats good to know, I will be happy either way if its male or female.  Meanwhile I will just enjoy watching them grow up   I'll try and snap a pic of the other one later to see if it's any diferent.


----------



## Thompson08

Wow that l. violaceopes is great looking! I also got the pic of the metallica for you, I'll pm you it.


----------



## J.huff23

I agree with thompson, that L.violaceops is amazing.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

*I was in the picture taking mood...*

h. maculata

























and it to me it looks female and measures just under 2". any other opinions on sex?
















and I'm pretty sure this ornata is male...


----------



## Thompson08

H. mac female
P. ornata male


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

This little one is a stunner!


----------



## Thompson08

lol I agree, he is a stunner


----------



## Jojos

I love the blue leg and the butt! LOL! :clap:  Can you tell me the name of that cutie?


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful GBB!

Jojos- Thats called a C.cyanopubescences (spelling??). Also known as a green bottle blue, or GBB.


----------



## Jojos

Thank you, I should have known that...  I love the color. I think I'll have to put it on my wish list!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Yep, its Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens otherwise known as a green bottle blue tarantula. They are gorgeous as slings and even more stunning as adults. They are very heavy webbers and like it dry.  You should def. pick up one or a few.


----------



## Jojos

Thank you! It's already on my wish list... This one is getting longer by the days... I'll have to stop looking at all those beautiful picture threads!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. metallica just molted and from what I could see, it still looks like it might be a female.


----------



## Jojos

Have you checked the old skin?


----------



## J.huff23

Yea, check the molt to be 100%


----------



## Jojos

She's very pretty!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

t. elenea molted a few days ago.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. avicularia -big time pre-molt out for a drink.






a. azuraklaasi also in need of a molt






p. irminia


----------



## Jojos

I like the p. irminia, it's on my wish list...  And that butt pic is soooo cute!


----------



## Thompson08

Nice shots, the T. elenea looks male though.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

@Jojos- Thanks, I thought it was cute too.  I am hoping it will molt within the next couple of days, it's been in pre-molt forever it seems like.

@Thompson -yeah prior to this molt I was like 75% sure it was female but now I am totally confused, something still makes me want to say female, but I don't want to get my hopes up.

I am almost 100% sure that my p. irminia is a male as well.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. metallica 















still unsure of the sex on this one, gonna have to wait for another molt to be sure.
and I picked this little one up at the show today 





can anyone guess what sp.?


----------



## Thompson08

Is that an Iridopelma sp.recife??? Nice pics


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

you were close, but no cigar, its just a normal i. hirsutum.  A very small one at that.


----------



## Thompson08

Cool, I heard the show was very exiting!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 e. cyanognathus molted and seems to have put on about .25-.5", and her front legs have started to darken a little. she is roughly 2".






not sure on the sex of this metallica but it's still awesome.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. avicularia molted recently


----------



## J.huff23

Very nice. I love your A.metallica! Makes me want to get one.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. metallica
















p. subfusca





I'm guessing it's gonna do it within 24-48 hours from now  :drool:


----------



## J.huff23

Love that P.metallica.


----------



## agent lead

so did you ever get the a fasiculata?

i have one coming on tuesday


----------



## agent lead

hey dude where do you get the enclosures you are useing for your aboreals?

i need a bunch of them..

people always tell me michaels..but ive been to 3 of them and they never have anything like that..adn the employees always look at me funny when i ask for them


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I got mine at hobby lobby.  They have all sorts of sizes.


----------



## skinnyb

Awesome pics.. kept me entertained for most of the night.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks skinny.

So do you skydive too?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

i. hirsutum got rehoused 






a. purpurea molted 4 days ago, it lost alot of its purple color and now appears more gray/purple.  Still awesome looking though.  












And the one I'm most excited about molting is my p. subfusca who molted last night.  It looks sooooo awesome now.  It's abdomen and carapace darkened up some but the biggest diference I have noticed is the legs, they look incredible.  Gonna wait a few more days to snap some shots of this beauty.


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome Avics. I cant wait to see your subfusca!


----------



## Thompson08

Awesome pics man!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I know they aren't the best, but here is my p. subfusca female


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome. Is that the one that was in pre-molt? Did it molt?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

j.everson23 said:


> Awesome. Is that the one that was in pre-molt? Did it molt?


yep, thats the one and yes it did.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck




----------



## J.huff23

Adorable T.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck




----------



## calum

sweet pics.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

t. gigas hiding











t. subcaeruleus











a. sp. "amazonica"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Just got this gal in the mail today.


----------



## Thompson08

Congrats man! How big is she?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thompson08 said:


> Congrats man! How big is she?


Roughly 6"


----------



## Thompson08

:drool: Great I hope you get a sac once you start breeding. That will be awesome


----------



## Protectyaaaneck




----------



## Thompson08

OMG she is pretty!


----------



## J.huff23

What kind of pokie is that?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

it would be a p. ornata


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Sweet shots bro!!!
I'm EXTREMELY jealous of the subcaeruleus
Great to see another Tap lover!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the compliments.

Rick-the subcaeruleus are sweet, I am soo pumped to see them grow up. Taps are awesome!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. bicegoi











a. sp. "peru purple"











p. subfusca


----------



## Thompson08

GIVE ME YOUR SUBFUSCA (jk) D:< lol I can look at her for hours. She is now my desktop backround


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

lol, awesome!  I too can look at her for hours.  I was trying to get some shots of her feeding, but she dropped the cricket for the pictures.  I'm getting another one this week along with a fasciculata 

In a couple of days I'm gonna get some pics of my freshly molted p. metallica


----------



## Thompson08

oh nice congrats man! How many t's do you have btw?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

45 as of right now, and 2 more this week.


----------



## Thompson08

Awesome! I'm bummed I can't get anymore t's =\


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thompson08 said:


> Awesome! I'm bummed I can't get anymore t's =\


and why is that?


----------



## Thompson08

I need to get some more shelves and make more room, than I can get some more


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. regalis male





















freshly molted






p. ornata male exuvium.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. azuraklaasi










I think this one's a female.
and to think it looked like this when I got it in september.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

New T's came today!!!!!
a. fasciculata











p. subfusca


----------



## Marcink125

your thread rocks! I love the Avicularas.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks, I like the avicularia's as well


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Man, those are ugly T's...
You should send them to me.;P


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

i. hirsutum











p. metallica


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. pulcher


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

c. crawshayi


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. tigrinawesseli
















almost 100% sure that this is a male.


----------



## fartkowski

Nice P metallica


----------



## agent lead

dude you phto thread is amazing...awesome collection..that i. hirsutum is awesome..really looks like an avic..

i want one!

and i think i need to start my own photo thread...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments Fartkowski and Lead.   You should start your own picture thread, it's alot of fun.  I have a great time taking pics of my T's cus I get to see them a few days after they molt when they are sporting their true colors without the plastic in between.  I agree with you that the hisutum looks like an avic, I think it used to be part of avicularia but was changed recently.


----------



## J.huff23

First, I love your P.pulcher. Thats number one on my to-get list. Really awesome looking Ts.

Second, my little C.crawshayi sling looks exactly like yours! How big is yours? Mine is roughly 3/4 of an inch. Also amazing little Ts. Mine is a good eater. How is your crawshayi's eating habits?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. "amazonica"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. versicolor


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

s. calceatum






a. fasciculata


----------



## J.huff23

Dude! Congrats on the fasiculata!!!


----------



## agent lead

has your fasciculata molted yet? mine has not yet


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

@Lead - No it hasn't molted yet, but it has chomped down 2 small crickets and has a fat little butt now haha.  It still has yet to web up it's enclosure, I'm thinking I might need to rehouse to something smaller...hmm.  
anyways,

0.1 p. rufilata approx 4"


----------



## m3z

man those are some SICK picture of your T's


----------



## m3z

how old is your antilles pink toe?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the compliment m3z, the versicolor is roughly a year old give or take a month or 2.  I bought it as my first T on July 1st last year and it was about 1".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. subfusca






c. cyaneopubescens

















The color is filling in


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Nice pics!  Could you post a ventral shot of your P. metallica?  I'd like to compare it with mine.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. formosa lady























She wasn't interested.


----------



## agent lead

Protectyaaaneck said:


> @Lead - No it hasn't molted yet, but it has chomped down 2 small crickets and has a fat little butt now haha.  It still has yet to web up it's enclosure, I'm thinking I might need to rehouse to something smaller...hmm.


mine is the only of the 4 i got from james that has NOT webbed up its enclosure yet...thats a amazonica, peru purple and purperea..all 3 of those are webbed to high hell...the fasciculata has very little if any webbing at all..not a huge eater either..i think a molt is due pretty soon tho..its also the fastest and most likely to run of the bunch..i cant wait for it to be a juvi..i think thats when they are at their prettiest


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

agent lead said:


> mine is the only of the 4 i got from james that has NOT webbed up its enclosure yet...thats a amazonica, peru purple and purperea..all 3 of those are webbed to high hell...the fasciculata has very little if any webbing at all..not a huge eater either..i think a molt is due pretty soon tho..its also the fastest and most likely to run of the bunch..i cant wait for it to be a juvi..i think thats when they are at their prettiest


since writing that last post about the fasciculata, it has webbed up a bunch, and looks like it might be preparing for a molt  I guess a little bit of time is all it took for it to get used to its home.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

t. subcaeruleus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I thought this was supposed to be April.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. cyanognathus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. cyanognathus


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome T! Love the young coloring on it.


----------



## agent lead

Protectyaaaneck said:


> since writing that last post about the fasciculata, it has webbed up a bunch, and looks like it might be preparing for a molt  I guess a little bit of time is all it took for it to get used to its home.



funny mine did the exact same thing..and then molted today....ill post pics in the announcement forum


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. "amazonica"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. subfusca













I tried to take some pics of the t. gigas but uhh...well...lets just say when I got it out, it turned into a blur.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. cyanognathus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. metallica













1.0 p. formosa


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. subfusca







0.1 p. subfusca


----------



## seanbond

kewl pix n spidas!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

seanbond said:


> kewl pix n spidas!


Thanks Sean


----------



## ozy

*Great Pics*

Love the pics, gorgeous !:worship:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

l. violaceopes


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. irminia



















and my a. fasciculata just got done molting too! woot!  ;P


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

c. cyaneopubescens


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. fasciculata







a. bicegoi


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. purpurea













a. minatrix MM


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. regalis













p. miranda


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Protectyaaaneck said:


> a. purpurea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. minatrix MM


You sure you don't want to loan that boy?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. tigrinawesseli



















t. elenae


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

h. maculata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. "peru purple"


----------



## jme

i love the p. formosa amazing i want one so bad

also love the rest of the arborials there by far my favorite 

awsome picks man


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hey thanks Jme, arboreals are my favorite too


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

t. subcaeruleus


----------



## Shrike

Great pics man.  That P. metallica is really stunning.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hey thanks alot, he/she is actually due for a molt here in a few week's.  If it's a male it "should" mature with this molt.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. ornata






a. bicegoi






a. sp. "peru purple"


----------



## _bob_

awesome ornata you have there!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks man. They are both settling in nicely.  Getting this one out for the photoshoot was fun.  She was quite stubborn and apparently liked the taste of the plastic tongs lol.  Once she was out she was a sweetie. I have a feeling she  and her sister are in pre-molt.  The peru purple gave me more trouble than the ornata today, it would not sit still.  How are your l. violaceopes doing? I assume you can't see them?


----------



## DansDragons

love the avics and pokies man, great collection and pics :clap:


----------



## agent lead

has your fasciculata molted yet...mine just did yesterday


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks DansDragons.

Lead-Yours molted again?  Thats crazy.  If I had to say I would figure mine is a couple of weeks out from its next molt.


----------



## biomarine2000

*Very nice pic thread*

Your picture thread is awesome.  I love how you post pics after they molt.  Watching the stages of their life is so cool.  Keep up the great pic thread.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hey thank's Biomarine.  I enjoy watching them grow through photos too.  

on a side note- my p. subfusca lowland female just flipped over !!!!!!!


----------



## _bob_

the l. violaceopes are very lively!! If I touch their container they run all around their containers. They are very active actually


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Really really really excited for this one.  She molted on the 10th.  I'm guessing she is close to 5" now. 

p. subfusca molt


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. pulcher 












And what do you guys think on the GBB? I think female


----------



## biomarine2000

GBB looks very female.  Lucky you.


----------



## Gaston

nice pics!!!! beautifull Ts...
I agree with your GBB female!


----------



## J.huff23

Great pics. And yep, female.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Here she is 













New enclosure!






A bit big but she'll grow in to it and plus I plan on breeding her so this enclosure will be fine.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

A few more of her exploring...


----------



## seanbond

she looks great man!
shes gonna make a kewl webbing round that setup.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

t. subcaeruleus












any idea on sex?  I'm thinking female.


----------



## biomarine2000

Female was my first thought.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

s. calceatum







h. maculata


----------



## jbm150

Your h. mac and s. cal look exactly the same to me.  How can you tell 'em apart?


----------



## _bob_

ohhh can i have it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

_bob_ said:


> ohhh can i have it!


Have what? lol



Jbm-I acutally got the pictures mixed up when I was transferring them over to photobucket.  The differences are there you just have to look hard.  The s. calceatum also has a yellowness to it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Not the best pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## biomarine2000

Sweet, always got to love it when the gbb flips over.  Boy or girl?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

It's the same one from the previous page.  Leaning towards female.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. fasciata communal


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome pics. Congrats on the GBB molt.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks j.everson. I'll get some good pic's of her later tonight or tomorrow.  

My first sac.  To bad it's a dud.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

c. cyaneopubescens













p. miranda







a. purpurea













a. versicolor


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. regalis  













1.0 p. formosa



















1.0 p. tigrinawesseli


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome pokies! I especially like the P.formosa male.


----------



## Anastasia

indeed!  that Formosa male is very good looking


----------



## jme

omg im still in love with the p. miranda and that p. formosa is amazing awsome picks again :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

He sure is awesome isn't he.  Thanks again Anastasia. 

Thx j. everson & Jme


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. rufilata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. metallica exuvium


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. fasciculata (extremely fast)







p. subfusca "highland"












Pretty sure this one is a male.


----------



## Spyder 1.0

im guessing that p.metallica is male?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Why do you say that?


----------



## Spyder 1.0

maybe im blind but i don't see any furrow in that molt...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

A furrow?
First of all, I wasn't posting the exuvium for sexing purposes.  Sometimes I just like taking pictures of pretty exuviums. Secondly, the area that the spermethecae would be in was destroyed before I could get to it. 

And just for the record, it's definitely a female.  

Give it a week or so and I'll have some good pics of her.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. ornata


----------



## J.huff23

I love your P.rufilata. P.rufilata are my favorite pokies.


----------



## _bob_

awesome one of the girls molted!


----------



## Endagr8

Awesome communal! Keep us updated! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Yes she did Bob.  The other one looks like she is going to be a couple of weeks behind her.  

Thanks J. everson, they are pretty aren't they.  I need to get a good ventral shot, they are even nicer from the bottom. There aren't too many pokies with blue on them.  

Endagr8- Tonight I came home to see one of the fasciata sitting completely on top of one of it's siblings.  I feared for the worst, but when I came up to the enclosure and shined the light on them, all 3 scurried out of sight.  Keep an eye out, I think I'm going to be starting a couple more communals here in the next couple of months.


----------



## VESPidA

^^ that's awesome!  a pic would be sweet if you ever catch them cuddling again


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. subfusca "lowland"


----------



## Thompson08

Wow can't believe I haven't posted here in a while. Your pics have gotten way better btw! Very nice subfusca!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thx Thompson.  I don't know how they could've gotten any better because I haven't changed anything


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. "amazonica"


















I think this one is female.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

*Couldn't wait any longer*

0.1 p. metallica


----------



## Spyder 1.0

What a beauty!


----------



## VESPidA

*p. metallica*

^^ oh god that is one gorgeous spider


----------



## agent lead

great p metallica pics...how big is she about now?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Just a tad under 5".  

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Bardon

My goodness! Your T.s are absolutely breathtaking! Thank you so much for putting the time, and effort into sharing these with us. Looking at all your T.s but a smile on my face, but when I saw your A. Versicolor my jaw dropped, and my heart started racing! beautiful! :worship:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hey, thanks alot Bardon.  

versi's are pretty aren't they.


----------



## Bardon

No problem! And, oh of course!!  A. Versicolor is my favorite T. out there!


----------



## codykrr

damn man! you have quite the nice collection of arboreals!:clap:  love your subfuscas! let me know if and when you breed them...id love a few myself!


----------



## JC50

You have a great collection and i especially like the avics myself.
Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

codykrr said:


> damn man! you have quite the nice collection of arboreals!:clap:  love your subfuscas! let me know if and when you breed them...id love a few myself!


Thanks man, will do.



JC50 said:


> You have a great collection and i especially like the avics myself.
> Thanks for sharing your pictures.


Thanks, and you're quite welcome.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. cyanognathus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. subfusca "lowland"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. tigrinawesseli








t. subcaeruleus







1.0 p. metallica


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. regalis


----------



## Chuckle

nice pokies (both the metallica and regalis) and great pictures, love the denim backdrop


----------



## seanbond

nice pokies man!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hey thanks Seanbond and Chuckle.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. azuraklaasi #1













a. azuraklaasi #2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. tigrinawesseli


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Finally.   

0.1 p. ornata







Now I just have to fatten her up really good.

A couple more shots:


----------



## 8legedemily

Thoes are some nice pics you have there.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

8legedemily said:


> Thoes are some nice pics you have there.


Thanks.


----------



## J.huff23

I take it you fancy arboreals more than terrestrials and burrowers?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Is it that obvious?


----------



## J.huff23

Lol. Yea, it is. Lets some of your burrowers!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

j.everson23 said:


> Lol. Yea, it is. Lets some of your burrowers!



Don't have too many of those.  I think my blue fangs are all I have. 


0.1 p. formosa







a. aurantiaca


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Found this guy about a week ago in the kitchen sink.  I put him/her into an ICU because it was acting sluggish.  I had to kill the cricket but I still found this impressive.


----------



## Elmolax

aww your fasciculata is so tiny and so emerald! Haha i love that little guy, nice photos


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Elmolax said:


> aww your fasciculata is so tiny and so emerald! Haha i love that little guy, nice photos



Thank you!  It is definitely one of my favorites.  I can't wait till it gains some size.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 a. purpurea


----------



## J.huff23

Thats a lovely purpurea! Beautiful.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. rufilata


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful. Love the last shot.

My favorite pokie.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

j.everson23 said:


> Beautiful. Love the last shot.
> 
> My favorite pokie.


Hey thanks alot.  She is pretty isn't she.  Keeps getting greener by the molt. 


p. miranda sling


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. ornata MM.
I introduced this male last night and he seemed interested, but I don't think he was ready.  No tapping from either of them, allthough I didn't really leave them at it for that long.  I'm going to continue feeding the female and might try again tomorrow. 


























This is what it looked like right before I put the male away and went to bed. It's too bad they both stayed in this position for 35 minutes or else I would have stayed up a bit longer to see if anything else would happen.


----------



## J.huff23

Dude, I wish you the best of luck with this breeding project! I hope you get lots of slings out of it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

j.everson23 said:


> Dude, I wish you the best of luck with this breeding project! I hope you get lots of slings out of it.


Thanks man, I hope I do too!  

1.0 a. versicolor


----------



## J.huff23

Gotta love those versicolors.


----------



## Thompson08

Man nice pics and good luck on the breeding!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thx Thompson.    

Anyways, I sent the male in once more tonight and all I have to say is BOOYA!  The entire process took entirely too long, but eventually the male did what he had to do.  There was soo much on and off tapping it was ridiculous.  The male kept trying to lead the female out of the enclosure to fair ground and she just wouldn't follow.  He did this 4 times before she finally followed.  Once she was out he got it done within a matter of seconds.  She bolted back inside and he stayed out and cleaned one of his palps.  He only got one insertion, but I will try again in a few days to see if she is responsive enough to get another insertion.  

Tapping away!






For those of you who want to see side by side ventral shot's of male and female ornata.  
Mature male 7.5"





Mature female 7"





More tapping, which led to...





this!






    :clap:


----------



## Anastasia

lastone is Da money shot!  
good luck with that gal


----------



## neokoshya

hi, i'm fairly new to the boards and was just looking around, you have incredibly beautiful t's, i just had a quick question about your setups, did you buy them or make them yourself?


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome job! Good luck man.


----------



## seanbond

good luck with the breeding!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thx for the good luck wishes everyone.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. tigrinawesseli 






I know this one is bright, but it's the only decent one I got with this speedster.  

p. fasciata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

c. cyaneopubescens


----------



## seanbond

flashy colors on the gbb!!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Well I tried it again on saturday night and this is what she had to say about that:



I'm glad the male made it out alive!


----------



## Endagr8

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Well I tried it again on saturday night and this is what she had to say about that:
> 
> I'm glad the male made it out alive!


That's a good sign.  Waiting for the sac is gonna be the hardest part. lol

Good luck man!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Endagr8 said:


> That's a good sign.  Waiting for the sac is gonna be the hardest part. lol
> 
> Good luck man!



Thanks, that's what I've been told.  Now I get to play the waiting game.  

I hope she rolls up a nice big fatty....sac.


----------



## moose35

awesome collection.
you need some of those big hairy ground dwellers though  
or maybe even a burrower  


    moose


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome vid man. I hear that when a female attacks a male after a mating or two, that she MAY be gravid.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

j.everson23 said:


> Awesome vid man. I hear that when a female attacks a male after a mating or two, that she MAY be gravid.


I don't know about gravid allready, but yes the process may have started.



moose35 said:


> awesome collection.
> you need some of those big hairy ground dwellers though
> or maybe even a burrower
> 
> 
> moose


I've only got a few at the moment.  I'm not too big into the big brown ugly T's.   I do however like my colorful burrowers and my brightly colored GBB. 

I have been thinking of getting a xenesthis sp. of some sort, or maybe even an a. moderatum or m. balfouri.   

All in time...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. fasciculata





This thing only slows down once on my skin.  So, this is the only pic. lol

a. geroldi


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful fasiculata! Like the geroldi also.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. "amazonica"













p. subfusca "highland"


----------



## TiberiuSahly

:drool: . Nice nice nice!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. formosa


----------



## xhexdx

Great pics!  I'm jealous of several of your spiders.

If you would, PM me what you have in your collection.  I'm curious. 

Also, let me know when that formosa matures and you're done with him.  My female may be in need as well. 

--Joe


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. aurantiaca






1.0 e. cyanognathus MM






0.1 p. rufilata


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Nice T's man! That rufilata is insanely beautiful! How large is it?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

TiberiuSahly said:


> Nice T's man! That rufilata is insanely beautiful! How large is it?


Thanks, it's somewhere around 5" and recently molted.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. metallica 












a. fasciculata


----------



## LovePets

Fasciculata is gorgeous


----------



## J.huff23

Both are gorgeous! Nice pictures and absolutley lovely Ts.

'Bout time you posted some new pictures too, lol.


----------



## robertcarst

I just love your signature. Long live radiohead! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

LovePets said:


> Fasciculata is gorgeous


Thanks.    This species is quickly becoming one of my favorites. 



j.everson23 said:


> Both are gorgeous! Nice pictures and absolutley lovely Ts.
> 
> 'Bout time you posted some new pictures too, lol.


Thanks, I know it's been a while.  



robertcarst said:


> I just love your signature. Long live radiohead! :clap:


Easily my favorite band.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. ornata






e. murinus


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Nice!  Is your ornata gravid?  I think I see some eggs in there.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Noexcuse4you said:


> Nice!  Is your ornata gravid?  I think I see some eggs in there.


I hope she is.  She was bred back in early July.


----------



## J.huff23

Very cool. I hope your ornata is gravid.


----------



## xhexdx

That E. murinus doesn't look like a murinus to me...I have never noticed the green on the abdomen before and the rear legs look more like rufescens to me too.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> e. murinus









But again, that's just me.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Joe, it's a 3/4" sling.  Most ephebopus, if not all, have shiny green butts as slings.


----------



## xhexdx

Ah, I got mine at about 1.5" or so a while back.  Also, your cam takes damn good pics; I never would have known it was that big!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 a. purpurea


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful...........


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. subfusca "highland"


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Very pretty subfusca!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. sp. "amazonica"












m. balfouri


----------



## Endagr8

Has your _ornata_ dropped a sac yet?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nope, not yet. She still looks gravid though.  I'm beginning to think that one of my other smaller females might be gravid as well.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. formosa













a. aurantiaca


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. uatuman


----------



## Ariel

aw, what a cute little guy!


----------



## squamata99

Awesome collection - those fasciculata are nice!


----------



## robertcarst

How big is your Avicularia sp. amazonica?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments.  The amazonica is around 2-2.5".


----------



## seanbond

nice arboreals you got there and balfouri!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. tigrinawesseli












0.1 p. subfusca "lowland"

























checkin out her new crib


----------



## Ariel

gorgeous _subfusca_


----------



## seanbond

lowland looking high in color!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Ariel said:


> gorgeous _subfusca_


True! Amen


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks the comments.   

0.1 p. subfusca "lowland" 












My brothers new gargoyle gecko.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 p. subfusca "lowland"


This certainlly is my favorite pokie. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

3 buddies hangin out. (p. fasciata)






l. sp. "borneo black"






And my recently matured a. versicolor.  He was my first T.


----------



## Teal

*Gorgeous collection! I like lowlands much better than highlands.. very pretty!

Your avic is too cute! *


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. murinus -pretty sure its a female. 






0.1 p. subfusca "lowland" -stretchin out on her new cork.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Young ornata female.  Thanks to Bob.  












And I'm still waiting for this one to pop.


----------



## JC

Wow! Impressive collection.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. cyanognathus eggs with legs


----------



## arachnorama

Love these and OMG UR VERSI IS SO FREAKING ADORABLE OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Bro's gargoyle gecko.












a. diversipes aka "speed demon"






e. uatuman


----------



## moose35

great stuff man..
keep em coming


            moose


----------



## codykrr

wow man! that A. diversipes is awsome!  i need to get one of those.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks Moose!

I know cody, they might be my favorite sp. of avic when they are at that size.   I need to get a breeding group together asap.  :drool:


----------



## codykrr

what do they look like as an adult? i cant seem to find a pic of one..


----------



## Endagr8

codykrr said:


> what do they look like as an adult? i cant seem to find a pic of one..


http://www.arachnofreaks.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4882&PN=2
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=110232
http://birdspiders.blogspot.com/2007/09/avicularia-cf-fasciculata.html


----------



## codykrr

thanks man!...now wonder i couldnt find it because i was searching for a. diversipes .


----------



## Xian

Man, you have got a ton of Arboreals!!!!
And they are definitily not black!
My avic avics always appeared black to me, guess I should have diversified a little more in that genus.


----------



## _bob_

protectyaaaneck said:


> young ornata female.  Thanks to bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm still waiting for this one to pop.



wow she is looking goooooood!!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. purpurea












a. versicolor












a. sp. "aurantiaca"












0.1 a. verisocolor -enjoying her new crib


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

My brothers gargoyle geckos again












e. cyanognathus slings molting to 1st instar
























I've removed the eggs that aren't developing anymore, although there are a few that are moving along really slowly. I'm going to keep them and see what happens.


----------



## Endagr8

Nice shots! :clap:

The _E. cyanognathus_ are molting into first instar.

egg->eclosion->postembryo->molt->first instar->molt->etc.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Endagr8 said:


> Nice shots! :clap:
> 
> The _E. cyanognathus_ are molting into first instar.
> 
> egg->eclosion->postembryo->molt->first instar->molt->etc.


a typo on my part. I know what stage they are in.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Decided to mate the versicolors yesterday. 

























and

m. balfouri


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pics!very envious of your collection!


----------



## Teal

*I envy you folk with adults who can just randomly decide to do pairings when you get bored lol

Gorgeous Ts! Good luck, hope she lays a sac for ya  *


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments.  

She just started webbing for the first time in her new enclosure right after the mating. I hope that's a good sign.  Ohh yeah, and she's wolfing down crickets as  I type. 

I also plan on mating my p. subfuscas, ornatas and one more blue fang in the next week if I have time.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

A few more of the e. cyanognathus 1st instars


















And all I ever see of this e. murinus


----------



## Mvskokee

Great thread man.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Mvskokee said:


> Great thread man.



Thanks.


----------



## Thompson08

Great pics man! I'm glad to see that your breeding projects have been coming along really well! Congrats


----------



## Ms.X

Grats on the _E. cyanognathus_, nice work!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks Guys.  It's too bad the mother of the babies didn't make it.  She passed away yesterday from an unknown cause.


----------



## xhexdx

Oh no!  I'm really sorry to hear that.   What did you end up doing with her?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

xhexdx said:


> Oh no!  I'm really sorry to hear that.   What did you end up doing with her?


Nothing yet. This was all really sorta sudden.  I fed the crap out of her after she laid her sac.  She constructed a new burrow and everything seemed to be going ok until yesterday.  I came home and she looked as if she was drinking from her dish.  2 hours later I came back and she was in the same position.  I knew something was wrong so I put her into an ICU.  She never showed any signs of life.  Like I said it was all very sudden.  It's too bad because I had a feeling she was going to double clutch.


----------



## xhexdx

That really does suck.

I hope I don't come across as being shallow or rude, but you can always cast her in resin if she's still intact.  Just position her and stick her in the freezer (you might want to do this anyway till you decide what to do) till you cast her.

Again, I'm really sorry.  They're beautiful spiders.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks Joe, but I haven't decided what I'm going to do with her yet.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

l. sp. "borneo black"






1.0 e. cyanognathus MM right after mating. Boy was he pissed to leave the gal.






1.0 a. sp. "azuraklaasi"

















0.1 a. sp. "azuraklaasi"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 t. subcaeruleus 



















0.1 a. purpurea


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1st instars almost there






0.1 a. versicolor





Hopefully she lays a sac.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 a. sp. "amazonica"













1.0 a. diversipes


----------



## Teal

*WOW! Those are some gorgeous, fuzzy little Ts! I love the red on the diversipes' toes... lovely! *


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Protectyaaaneck I'm loving your avics man. I really need to add A. sp. "amazonica" and a. diversipes to my collection, I had a A. sp. "amazonica" sling but I managed to kill it some how :8o Great picture thread Protectyaaaneck and beautiful T's


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

2nd instar e. cyanognathus





pardon the quality.

Total count of 2nd instars was 53 out of a 94 eggs layed.  I wonder if I pulled the sac to early and not all of the eggs got fertilized.


----------



## biomarine2000

Nicely done.  I'm sure they aren't the easiest of species to breed.  Since they are lightning fast and burrowers.


----------



## Teal

*Aww, too cute! *


----------



## Dinho

E.cyanognatus looks nice


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys.  They are for sure one of my favorite sp.  

and yes they are extrememly fast.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 e. cyanognathus molting and the exuvium












a little closer






0.1 p. ornata -mated back in July. If she is indeed gravid she sure is taking her sweet time.  






0.1 p. rufilata out for a stroll.


----------



## VESPidA

those chelicerae are insane!  awesome pics


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

You get the idea.


----------



## J.huff23

Very cool. The hobby can never have too many versicolor.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 a. amazonica about 4"


----------



## Teal

*Wow! The picture of the freshly molted T in the hole is awesome!
Great shots  *


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks Teal.  

m. balfouri sling  (90% sure it's female)


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful! I love all of its webbing too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Yeah they are great little webbers.  It's too bad I had to destroy some of the webbing to get the photos.  I can't wait till I find the funds and the person to supply me with a group of these so I can start a communal.  :drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

l. sp. "borneo black" Fairly sure this one is female.






0.1 e. murinus






m. balfouri -same as the one that is pictured above.












0.1 p. rufilata exuvium


----------



## seanbond

nice shot of the molt in the hole!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

MM e. cyanognathus -He's huge btw.  Probably 5" on the dot.






a. aurantiaca


----------



## TheTsupreme

very very nice collection gotta subscribe to this. the bluefang shot was amazing and hope ur balfouri turns out female


----------



## seanbond

i needa another balfouri, sold mine over a yr ago.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments guys.  I don't think you can have too many balfouri. They are such an awesome sp.  I hope to set up a communal tank in the near future.


----------



## seanbond

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.  I don't think you can have too many balfouri. They are such an awesome sp.  I hope to set up a communal tank in the near future.


sounds like its gonna cost sum chedda


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Yeah I'm sure it will cost a pretty penny.  It will be worth it though.  

Freshly molted e. cyanognathus.  3rd instar.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

New additions!!!

MM a. purpurea






and a freebie b. jacksoni






I'm in a pretty good mood right now. 

I'll have to take both of these guys out for a photo shoot later.


----------



## seanbond

nice additions to the fam!


----------



## J.huff23

I love the freshly molted blue fang!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Got some new T's today!!  

0.1 p. tigrinawesseli


----------



## crawltech

Sweet tigrina!....very


----------



## seanbond

shes a beast!


----------



## sharpfang

*+ 1 on "beast"*

Wow! Nice new T's J - Jason


----------



## meyken

Hi Jason,

very nice female...have fun with her...

Michael


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments guys.  I'll see if I can get some more pics up of the new crew.  The nigerrimum just molted and is looking pretty cool.   

Thanks a bunch Michael.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

God damn... Beast is awsome!!!! lovely specimen!!!!! that pokie has been on my on my to get list!!!! for a while!!!  just havent ran into one yet.... Congrats on those great addition's!!!....

Peace
Armando


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Couldn't wait any longer.  Pulled at 39 days. 
First the eggsac:





Pardon my rough carpenter hands. 

And a whole bunch of 1st instar a. versicolor.





Not a single bad egg.


----------



## J.huff23

Nice. Well done!


----------



## seanbond

freakin awesome man!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys.  Still haven't gotten a good count, they like to pile up on each other.  

l. nigerrimum






t. truculentus






c. cyaneopubescens


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 t. subcaeruleus-in pre-molt.






1.0 a. aurantiaca-enjoying a cricket.






1.0 a. diversipes-I think he's penultimate but I could be wrong.


----------



## 161

I's confused. So many slings.. but, what do you all usually do with the slings? Sell em? :?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

161 said:


> I's confused. So many slings.. but, what do you all usually do with the slings? Sell em? :?


That or give them away to people I like.


----------



## 161

So many of em in a sac. I better start sharing the hobby around so there'll be takers for slings if I breed mine lol. To most of them the hobby's equivalent to keeping live WWII grenades under my bed :wall:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Avicularia sacs are nothing compared to some sp., I've heard some T's can have upwards of 1000 slings in a sac!


----------



## 161

DAYUM.. 1000+??? :? I can see a sling-infested tank in me head now.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

161 said:


> DAYUM.. 1000+??? :? I can see a sling-infested tank in me head now.


That's why I pulled the sac early.  I can contain and care for them pretty easy in an incubator setup.  Much easier to pull 1 sac than 150+ 2nd instars w/ mom guarding them.


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> l. nigerrimum


Hi Jason,
Hey how big is this sling?After about 3-4 molts its super easy to sex these.
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

It's still very tiny but I think it's a female.   Probably still around an 1".


----------



## syndicate

Looks like one so far!May be a little to small to tell tho?Unsure.
gotta love species you can sex by color hehe!
Its like night and day:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I'm excited, I hope it's a girl.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

h. incei "gold"-I think this is a female 






a. diversipes-missing a leg.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. regalis-3"






Another a. diversipes sub-adult male.


----------



## Teal

*Gorgeous Ts!  What species are those first two? sorry.. I'm too lazy to go back in your thread and check LOL*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Teal said:


> *Gorgeous Ts!  What species are those first two? sorry.. I'm too lazy to go back in your thread and check LOL*


If your referring to the pictures syndicate posted, they are lampropelma nigerrimum.  They are a sexually dimorphic species so it's easy to tell males from females at a very small size.  I believe the ones pictured are under 3" and the sling I have is about 1" and so far it's looking like a female but I'm not sure they can be sexed at such a small size.  

Anyways,  a recently molted p. rufilata female.












She was fun to shoot.


----------



## 161

Wow.. mad colors that Rufi got. Get it to hide on a live mossy bark, I guess its gonna be hard to spot.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. ornata -gravid-mated back in july of 09.  





Upon excavating her sac laying area she found a large b. dubia that had been buried for who knows how long.  She keeps getting fatter and fatter and fatter. lol

1.0 a. versicolor MM-doing his thing.





Sorry for the quality.


----------



## Teal

*Gorgeous rufilata! I really do need to find me one of them.. *


----------



## J.huff23

Dang that ornata looks like shes going to pop! I also love your H.incei "gold". Very neat little T!


----------



## Ariel

Great shots. and I have to agree, that H. incei 'gold' is definately a neat lookin' T.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Teal said:


> *Gorgeous rufilata! I really do need to find me one of them.. *


Thankyou.  They are definitely a great looking sp.  Hopefully I'll be able to mate my 3 females soon and I can send one your way. 



J.huff23 said:


> Dang that ornata looks like shes going to pop!


I know, right?  She's huge.  And only getting bigger by the minute. She keeps finding random food.  Yesterday it was a dubia and today it was a cricket that was hiding under a leaf lol.  The craziest thing about this female is that she was bred back in july!!!!  She's currently excavating big time behind her cork bark.  I'm thinking if she does lay a sac it's going to be soon. 



J.huff23 said:


> I also love your H.incei "gold". Very neat little T!





Ariel said:


> Great shots. and I have to agree, that H. incei 'gold' is definately a neat lookin' T.


Thanks guys.  I'm hoping to get some more so I can put together a little breeding group.


----------



## crawltech

your collect is lookin awsome!...lovin the diversipes colours.....and killer pokie pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks Crawl.

Gravid p. ornata


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Your p. rufi is beautiful!!!.... awsome candling shot!!! tnx for sharing!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks, I have two more female rufilata that molted recently but I need to get them fattened up before a photo shoot.  They look better with a little more junk in the trunk lol.

Anyways, I tried taking photos of this e. uatuman today and these are all I could get.  This thing was bolting everywhere!  I was afraid I was going to get tagged because I was using my hands to block it while it was running everywhere.  I got it to calm down two times on the wood to get a few shots.  She was more focused on running than sitting still for photos.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Great pic of your E uatuman!!!  A+ for those pic... also your effort as well... i like they way you set up for your pics, great idea... it definitely shows the contrast...  glad you got to pull off some great shot's in such short time....  tnx for sharing.. i really enjoyed viewing these pics....


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Pretty! And one can see, that he has character


----------



## J.huff23

They are really hard to photograph! I dont even try to photograph mine. Its too fast. But once you do, its worth it. Nice pictures.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Okay, well all along while I was waiting for my larger female p. ornata to lay a sac, my smaller female was gearing up to do just the same.  I had been candling her the same as my larger p. ornata and she appeared to be gravid as well.  So when I woke up this morning I did my normal check up on T's and when I came accross her enclosure I couldn't find her at all but I could see that she webbed everywhere just a little bit.  This is the only angle I have managed to get but you can see this isn't webbing for a molt, this is something much better.   Sorry for the glare.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Here she is all wrapped up. Not huge, but she's not that big to begin with.  






And my much larger female's enclosure is starting to look like this.


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome Man! I know you've been pumped about this for a while. Good luck with both sacs!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks J.  But I only have 1 right now.  

I just want to fastforward 20-30 days so I can pull the sac. I hate waiting. lol


----------



## J.huff23

Lol. Keep us updated on the progress of the second female!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Bigger female p. ornata started laying last night and is just about finished up as of now.  Her sac look's considerably larger. 













I'll have to get the both of them side by side so I can show the difference in size.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

:clap:Congrats!!!!:clap: That sac is HUGE... glad you shared these pic's of her:}:drool:... hugging and being protective over her clutch.... :clap:


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


>


I love this shot.  Looks like she's saying, _"Mess with me or my babies, see what happens to you"_


----------



## J.huff23

That is a good sized sac! nice job!


----------



## PsychoSpider

I love the ornata pic, that'll be fun getting the sac from her.


----------



## syndicate

Nice job bro!!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys!  Can't wait to open em up.  Probably going to wait about a month though.  
Anyways, some new photos:

a. purpurea MM






a. amazonica


----------



## seanbond

kollect is looking great man!


----------



## Teal

*Gorgeous avics!! *


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Protectyaaaneck said:


> a. amazonica


Wow! Very sexy!  How big is she?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys!  

Tioga, if I had to guess, I'd say somewhere between 4-5".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Some new molters!

1.0 p. tigrinawesseli






0.1 p. miranda






1.0 p. subfusca "highland" 












l. sp. "borneo black"


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Lovin those shots.... like always:clap:... :} Oh by the way thanks!!!  your are doing a great job on enticing me, to get into expanding  my avic collect....


----------



## VinceG

Really nice collection! Gotta love the Subfusca colloration :}


----------



## syndicate

Nice Borneo black man!Did you sex this one out yet?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Nice Borneo black man!Did you sex this one out yet?


Nope, not yet.  I got it's last molt a couple days after it molted and most of it was shredded.  Couldn't see much.  It's about 2-2.5", if it's a male it should be browning out by it's next molt right?


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nope, not yet.  I got it's last molt a couple days after it molted and most of it was shredded.  Couldn't see much.  It's about 2-2.5", if it's a male it should be browning out by it's next molt right?


Post a ventral shot if you can!Its looking female to me but its kinda lil tricky to sex by colors at this size..
By bout 3.5-4" you will see significant differences in color between sexs.If its a girl I will hook you up with a male ;]
-Chris


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

I understand  nicely already coloured out! P.subfusca is also getting by


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1st instar versicolor darkening up


----------



## crawltech

Awsome set of pics....love the bornio black!!

The 1i slings, you can see the blue underneath the current exo, very nice pic!!........soon to be a sea of blue!


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice pictures
I love the versicolor slings.


----------



## seanbond

nice fat sacs!


----------



## Terry D

Jason, :worship: No joke! This has got to be the best arboreal thread I've seen. You've certainly got me hooked for future purposes. Well represented by genera and rarities, too. Interesting terrestrial sideline of Ephebopus and Chromatopelma. A veritable Versi factory. Hope all goes well with the ornata sac. I could scroll through this for hours (and just did) without a dull moment.

Thanks for the 

Terry


----------



## J.huff23

How many versi nymphs did you say you got again?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> soon to be a sea of blue!


Yep, can't wait! 



fartkowski said:


> Very nice pictures
> I love the versicolor slings.


Thanks Chris! 



seanbond said:


> nice fat sacs!


Thanks but there is only one at the moment.  My smaller female ate her sac a day or two after laying it.  I tried to salvage the eggs but it was too late.  It didn't look like she had many in there anyways, maybe 10-30 eggs.  The larger female is still hanging on to her sac so there is still hope.  



Terry D said:


> Jason, :worship: No joke! This has got to be the best arboreal thread I've seen. You've certainly got me hooked for future purposes. Well represented by genera and rarities, too. Interesting terrestrial sideline of Ephebopus and Chromatopelma. A veritable Versi factory. Hope all goes well with the ornata sac. I could scroll through this for hours (and just did) without a dull moment.
> 
> Thanks for the
> 
> Terry


Well thanks alot Terry.  I'm glad someone likes them.  I hope my ornata sac turns out good too.  



J.huff23 said:


> How many versi nymphs did you say you got again?


Well, I had alot more than I do now.  The original number was around 140 but something happened to them.  Not sure exactly what was the cause of death, but around half of them died off for apparently no reason.  I think I may have had the humidity too high for them in the 1st incubator.  A second incubator was made for the ones that are still alive and they should be molting today or tomorrow into 2nd instar, if all goes as planned.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

4th instar e. cyanognathus






m. balfouri


----------



## J.huff23

Nice balfouri man! Get a sex on it yet?


----------



## fartkowski

Nice shots of the m. balfouri.
About how big is it?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I think it's a male and it's approximately 2.5-3".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

So as of right now I have four 2nd instar versicolors.


----------



## J.huff23

Very cool! Im loving that picture. And look how fat the first instar on the far left is! Geeze.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

l. nigerrimum






h. incei "gold"





What....it wasn't me!  Don't know how that got there, honestly.  

a. sp. "amazonica"






0.1 t. subcaeruleus


----------



## VinceG

hmmmmm...  T. Subccaeruleus :drool:

Nice Ts!


----------



## Ariel

That is one gorgeous tap! Great photos!  You've got some really great species.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys. She's a beauty.


----------



## seanbond

Vince89 said:


> hmmmmm...  T. Subccaeruleus :drool:
> 
> Nice Ts!


yea very nice t!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Buty T. subcaeruleus adult now?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

seanbond said:


> yea very nice t!


Thx Sean.   I'm hoping to breed them if I can get my hands on a male. 





TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Buty T. subcaeruleus adult now?


Yep, I have 2 females.   They are both right around 4". Really fast growers.


----------



## xhexdx

As always, great pics. 

I'm definitely jealous of some of your arboreals.  That gold incei, too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

xhexdx said:


> As always, great pics.
> 
> I'm definitely jealous of some of your arboreals.  That gold incei, too.


Thanks Joe!  Should be getting a few more of those golds in a few weeks.  

Anyways, a freshly molted female p. tigrinawesseli.  






I also got the chance to mate my a. purpureas but those pics turned out horrible.  Hopefully going to mate some rufilatas this weekend since I just witnessed my male make a sperm web.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. regalis












1.0 p. subfusca "highland"


----------



## VinceG

Damn, I just love the Subsfusca highland! The best looking pokie in my opinion!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 a. purpurea-chowin down.


----------



## codykrr

hey Jason,

you may be able to answer this question. Ok so there is a PA. subfusca 'lowland' , P. subfusca 'highland' and a kandy highland?  i noticed on Ana's thread here subfusca highland, is alot darker....or is this just a highland variant?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Not sure on that Cody.  Going to have to wait till someone releases a paper on it.  I'm going to keep calling them what they were sold to me as until someone else tells me otherwise.  Here is some reading material for you.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. versicolor juvie- would not sit still!












a. diversipes-regenerated leg! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. murinus 






0.1 p. tigrinawesseli


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pics!....very jealous of the pokie collection:worship:


----------



## flyguycolorado

great pics- Sweet collection- I am very jealous


----------



## crawltech

just realized i missed a page??...conrats on the 2i's...and nice tap. sub!!...man that thing is sweet!!.....


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Here's some more:
c. cyaneopubescens






a. aurantiaca






p. smithi






1.0 p. subfusca "lowland"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Decided to pull my p. ornata sac today.  Probably should have waited longer but I couldn't wait. 

Felt pretty good






Eggs with legs!












Experimenting with a few different types of incubators on this sac.  






I came up with 109 good eggs with legs.  There was one that was literally molded partly to the eggsac.  It and part of the eggsac are residing in their own incubator at the moment.  It's still wigglin it's legs, so I've got my fingers crossed for it.


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## Ms.X

Grats on the _P. ornata_ kids   I will definitely be interested to see the outcome of the different incubation techniques, although they are already ewl, so it may not make much of a difference.

Now, on to the important business...More _Avicularia_!

Please


----------



## JC

Congrats.    .


----------



## sharpfang

*Oh....I'll Pay Dbl.*

For the specimen that is Moldy! If he makes it to 2nd Instar :razz:

Seriously J, Great Job! :clap: And I appreciate the Pix for insight.

- Jason


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Lots of new T's today!  












This gal couldn't wait to greet me.


----------



## syndicate

Nice haul man what ya get?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Ohh you know...just a little bit of this and a little of that.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

T's packed with substrate? :?
Nice P.smithi!


----------



## codykrr

Dang Jason, you werent kidding when you said you splurged a little

what all did you get!?  

and Rick, i have had many Ts shipped with sub. while i wouldnt ever do that, all the ones i have received did fine. usually the stuff a paper towel inside with the T.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Yeah, I was wondering about that too, but I didn't think twice about it after the 3 that were packed like that came out alive and healthy.   The rest were packed with moist paper towels.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

codykrr said:


> usually the stuff a paper towel inside with the T.


Yep, there was a little ball of wet paper towel mixed in there too.



codykrr said:


> Dang Jason, you werent kidding when you said you splurged a little
> 
> what all did you get!?



Too much! lol
I got some lampropelma, cyriopagopus, holothele, tapinauchenius and encyocratella.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. ornata darkening up.


----------



## codykrr

dang!!  you better post some pics of that E. olivacea!!!


----------



## MichiganReptiles

Beautiful T's!! I love your collection.

By the way.. I want one: a. diversipes


----------



## J.huff23

Love the darkening eggs with legs picture. When you say you got Holothele, did you get more Holothele incei "gold"? Those are sweet.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

codykrr said:


> dang!!  you better post some pics of that E. olivacea!!!


Will do.  But which one?  

Seriously though, I think one of them is in pre-molt so it shouldnt be long until I have some pics.  It's too bad like half of the T's I got today all look the same or else I'd get some pics of them too. lol



MichReptiles said:


> Beautiful T's!! I love your collection.
> 
> By the way.. I want one: a. diversipes


Thanks Toni, you should definitely get one.  They are easily one of my favorite T's.  They are little speed demons though. lol



J.huff23 said:


> Love the darkening eggs with legs picture. When you say you got Holothele, did you get more Holothele incei "gold"? Those are sweet.


Thanks Jake.  Yep, got some more golds.  Hopefully one of my slings will turn out male.


----------



## codykrr

Sheesh!  you have more than one!?  you know, feel free to send me one. LOL

congrats though. defiantly on my "too get list"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

codykrr said:


> Sheesh!  you have more than one!?  you know, feel free to send me one. LOL
> 
> congrats though. defiantly on my "too get list"


Had to snatch up a few.  They don't come around often and plus I was hoping to get at least 1 female.


----------



## beanb142002

P. Metallica looks girly!!!


----------



## codykrr

Well i hope you get a pair out of them.  We need more of these around.  Though seems lately the last couple i have seen for sale were A Lot cheaper than last years 600 each. 

the last one i seen was 200. id really like to see this price come down evem further though.

Good luck though. If you breed these sometime and get a sac, im going to be hitting you up. unless i have my own by then.LOL


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I got some lampropelma, cyriopagopus, holothele, tapinauchenius and encyocratella.


So it was YOU who got the cyriopagopus!  That was supposed to have been mine!  :evil:

Just kidding, unfortunately I came too late to the party and missed out on 'em.  Awesome awesome haul, I hope you post a ton of pics of your new Ts.  Lets see that E. olivacea


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> So it was YOU who got the cyriopagopus!  That was supposed to have been mine!  :evil:
> 
> Just kidding, unfortunately I came too late to the party and missed out on 'em.  Awesome awesome haul, I hope you post a ton of pics of your new Ts.  Lets see that E. olivacea


  Sorry about that.  Which cyriopagopus did you want? I got two different sp. yesterday.  

I'll try and get some shots of the olivacea today.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 p. formosa


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I got two different sp. yesterday


Oh sure, rub it in 


I've been looking for a schioedtei or Sumatran tiger for too long.  They've been tough to find!  I may or may not have one coming, I won't kinow for a while


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Didn't mean to rub it in, was just wondering which you were interested in.  I think the c. sp. "sumatra tiger" is one of the prettiest T's out there.  I can't wait till mine get bigger.  I hope at least one of them turns out to be female.


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Didn't mean to rub it in, was just wondering which you were interested in.  I think the c. sp. "sumatra tiger" is one of the prettiest T's out there.  I can't wait till mine get bigger.  I hope at least one of them turns out to be female.


LOL I was just kidding with you. Quite honestly, in some ways, I'd prefer you get the few that are imported because you breed your Ts.  With you, there's a chance that more will enter the US hobby.  We need more of these stunners running around


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Not the best picture but I know you all wanted to see one. 
e. olivacea 






0.1 h. incei "gold"





Missing a leg and a little beat up but nothing a molt or two won't fix.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

c. sp. "sumatra tiger"













c. schioedtei






e. olivacea


----------



## codykrr

:drool::drool:

Nice man!

Love the H. incei Gold!!! i will need to get some of those.  But i might wait untill the H. incei bumblebee comes down this way:drool:

have you seen those yet?!  gorgeous.

Nice shots man.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

codykrr said:


> :drool::drool:
> 
> Nice man!


Thanks. 



codykrr said:


> Love the H. incei Gold!!! i will need to get some of those.  But i might wait untill the H. incei bumblebee comes down this way:drool:
> 
> have you seen those yet?!  gorgeous.
> 
> Nice shots man.


Yep, they've been added to my "To Get" list.


----------



## J.huff23

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they've been added to my "To Get" list.


Do you have a link to a picture, I cant find one. I have never heard of this yet and am dying to see.


----------



## codykrr

here is a link to the bumble bee H. incei.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=181737&highlight=incei+bumble


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. ornata 1st instars!


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome man!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

More of the p. ornata 1st instars


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. miranda  






0.1 l. nigerrimum













Surprisingly, the nigerrimum was easier to photograph than the miranda.  I think the miranda might take the cake for being the most skittish in my collection.


----------



## Ms.X

Thanks for reminding me that I'm badly in need of a nigerrimum 

He/she looks amazing!

My miranda is extremely skittish as well, that could be why I have no photos of him   How big is yours?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks and yes you do need to get one.  This sp. is becoming one of my favorites very quickly.  It's also a female btw.  Hopefully one of the two other slings I have turns out male.  I'd say the miranda is between 3.5-4", she just molted but I haven't gotten a good measurement yet.


----------



## Ms.X

My boy is about 3".  Perhaps there may be a date in their future


----------



## Terry D

Jason, Woohoo, the little tikes are growin !

 The nigerrimum is interesting. What's the general attitude of Lampropelma? C schioedtei has been on my "for down the road" want list for some time after seeing a pic someone posted of a mf crawling over the top edge of an aquarium. That was one cool-looking t. 
 Terry


----------



## BCscorp

Wow man that Lampropelma nigerrimum is awesome


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Ms.X said:


> My boy is about 3".  Perhaps there may be a date in their future


Possibly so!     She's such a slow grower though lol.  



Terry D said:


> Jason, Woohoo, the little tikes are growin !
> 
> The nigerrimum is interesting. What's the general attitude of Lampropelma? C schioedtei has been on my "for down the road" want list for some time after seeing a pic someone posted of a mf crawling over the top edge of an aquarium. That was one cool-looking t.
> Terry



Lampropelma is a crazy genus lol.  Not sure what you're going to get from day to day with these guys.  Sometimes I get threat postures, sometimes they just run and hide.  They are definitely not a sp. to mess around with.  This female was allright to shoot but usually she's got her fangs out ready to greet me.  I think she cooperated only because she had eaten a few crickets prior to the photoshoot.  She was pretty relaxed.  I don't think I've ever gotten a threat posture from my sp. "borneo black" but then again it's always in it's burrow.  I hardly ever see the thing lol.  When I used to own some violaceopes they would give me threat postures occasionaly as well.  Cyriopagopus is just as cool of a genus and I highly recommend you get some.   



BCscorp said:


> Wow man that Lampropelma nigerrimum is awesome


Thanks Scorp.  It's easily one of my favorites.  Hopefully one of my smaller slings turns out to be male!  One of them just molted and is looking rather light colored...crossing my fingers.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. purpurea






a. diversipes


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

h. incei "gold"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. striata






o. aureotibialis


----------



## jbm150

Nice dude:

_I'm on a mission that n's say is imposs-i-ble
but when I swing my swords, they all chop-a-ble_


Beautiful spiders as always as well!


----------



## syndicate

Choose the sword, and you will join me
Choose the ball, and you join your mother in death
You don't understand my words, but you must choose


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Protectyaaaneck's picture thread aka Wu-Tang Clan appreciation thread. lol


----------



## crawltech

Killa(bee) set of pics man!.......


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

l. sp. "borneo black"


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


>


This one a male?


----------



## BCscorp

really really nice spiders and pics man...the "Borneo black" is amazing...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> This one a male?


Not sure yet Jeff.  I was leaning towards female but I'm still not sure.  It's only 3".



BCscorp said:


> really really nice spiders and pics man...the "Borneo black" is amazing...


Thx man!  Definitely a sweet sp.


----------



## syndicate

jbm150 said:


> This one a male?


It's a female ;]


----------



## jbm150

Nice!  Only reason I asked, that last shot looks a little thinner and brighter than the others.  Some pics I saw a while back had the male having brighter colors than the female of the same size.  Coulda just been those individuals. 

I can't believe I have one of these


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

The borneo black looks a little different in the last photo because it was on the wet side of the wood.  I usually wet one side so that the tarantula can choose which side it wants to be on when I take pictures.  The water gives it a different look.  Same thing goes for my most recent a. diversipes pictures.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. ornata 1st instars darkening up. 












a. versicolor 3rd instar






c. schioedtei












1.0 l. nigerrimum


----------



## crawltech

:worship:..Dude!....awsome pics, and sp. man!....I really want some more Lamp's for sure!......I dont get to see my sing blue that much...but when i do, its worth the wait!...would love to have a L. nigerrium!....i would wiat a week straight to see it come out!...lol


----------



## BCscorp

^I concur with my associate in this matter.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys.  Lampropelma is getting dangerously close to being my favorite genus.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

e. olivacea






m. balfouri


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

p. ornata 2nd instars!!!


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Nice, man!


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome Jason! Looking good.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys.  

p. reduncus












e. cyanognathus- 5th instar


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. diversipes MM






0.1 a. versicolor


----------



## VinceG

Awesome looking Versi!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thx Vince!

p. smithi






0.1 p. formosa


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 h. incei "gold"


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 h. incei "gold"


Gorgeous!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thx Kyle.  She's even better looking now that she has all 8 legs.  I will admit though that she was moving rather jerky and awkwardly while I had her out.  I don't know if it's because of the regenerated leg or that she was freshly molted or something worse..  Either way, I'm going to be baking the crap out of that wood that I use to take pics on.


----------



## crawltech

Sick set a' pics man!....i dont even no where to start wit the compliments!...they are all lookin killer!


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Jason, Im glad to say that you've got some awesome T's:clap:... great shots!!!
Is just me or we almost have the same T's in our collect... give or take a few:?....  Great T collection you got going!!!... 
e. cyanognathus are so gorgeous when their that size... 

peace bro,
Armando


----------



## smallara98

I wanna see your P. metallica :^D I might be able to get a balfouri this week . Theres like 2 left for 125$


----------



## Endagr8

Protectyaaaneck said:


> a. diversipes MM


Nice shot! I've never seen what a MM of this species looks like before that! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys. 

0.1 L. nigerrimum


----------



## VinceG

Really nice Nigerrimum!


----------



## syndicate

Nice one Jason!Looks like she's gettin some nice size to her.Whats the legspan?
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Vince89 said:


> Really nice Nigerrimum!


Thanks Vince! 



syndicate said:


> Nice one Jason!Looks like she's gettin some nice size to her.Whats the legspan?
> -Chris


Thanks Chris.  I didn't take a measurement when I had her out but I'd have to guess somewhere between 3-4".  This was her first molt in my care.


----------



## Koh_

plz send me the MMa. diversipes


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks Chris.  I didn't take a measurement when I had her out but I'd have to guess somewhere between 3-4".  This was her first molt in my care.


Very good man!I would guess she is probably a sibling to my girls which came from the first captive breeding of this species.My largest females are around that size now so once there all mature I will have males ready for us ;]
-Chris


----------



## BCscorp

I think I said it before, Ill say it again, those L. nigerrimum pics/species are fracking amazing. 
Hope you get to breed them someday.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Koh_ said:


> plz send me the MMa. diversipes


Finally someone needs one of my males.  Too bad you live in Canada.  



syndicate said:


> Very good man!I would guess she is probably a sibling to my girls which came from the first captive breeding of this species.My largest females are around that size now so once there all mature I will have males ready for us ;]
> -Chris



Sweeet!   I have a smaller male that I plan on feeding a bit slower than the female but it won't hurt to have plenty of males, especially since I want to get 1-2 more females for breeding purposes. I love this sp. so far, easilly one of my favorites. 



BCscorp said:


> I think I said it before, Ill say it again, those L. nigerrimum pics/species are fracking amazing.
> Hope you get to breed them someday.


Me too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. incei "gold" magic act!

Now you see it:






Now you don't:


----------



## MichiganReptiles

Love the nigerrimum and the incei! Beautiful T's.


----------



## fatich

isnt L.nigerrimum black?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

MichiganReptiles said:


> Love the nigerrimum and the incei! Beautiful T's.


Gracias. 



fatich said:


> isnt L.nigerrimum black?


Not as spiderlings or juvies they aren't.  And from what I've seen, they aren't jet black as adults but a dark brown.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 T. subcaeruleus

















This one was gravid but I couldn't find a male for her in time so she molted out.  She's a little bit bigger than my other female.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Freakin' goregous! :worship::clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks Kyle.  She's definitely one cool looking spider.  I love the color around her eyes.


----------



## syndicate

Great looking female Jason!I hope you can find a male for her!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Great looking female Jason!I hope you can find a male for her!
> -Chris


Thanks Chris.  Hopefully it shouldn't be much longer until I find one.   I know of someone that has a few pen males and I'm planning on buying a couple of juvies from another person soon, so I've got my fingers crossed that I'll find a male for my ladies one way or another.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 p. metallica


----------



## Terry D

Jason, Wow, that's insanely blue! Nice.



Terry


----------



## malevolentrobot

jeez, your p. metallica is _gorgeous_. that blue is amazing!


----------



## shakw0n

Stunning colors, amazing T!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Terry D said:


> Jason, Wow, that's insanely blue! Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Terry





malevolentrobot said:


> jeez, your p. metallica is _gorgeous_. that blue is amazing!





shakw0n said:


> Stunning colors, amazing T!!!


Thanks guys.  I just redid her enclosure for breeding purposes and that's why I had her out.  Hopefully my male will mature soon, if he doesn't I'll just have to buy one of the MM's floating around.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a. geroldi






e. olivacea


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Wow P.m. beautifully presented :}


----------



## jbm150

Your E.o. is looking good!  Female?


----------



## BCscorp

Nice pics man!
The E. olivacea is looking good!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks guys but it's only ~1.25".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. subfusca


----------



## NevularScorpion

nice Ts especially the P metallica


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

I feel a jealousy wave coming over me.
*must not steal,must not steal......*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

M. balfouri






O. sp. "Koh Samui"






C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


----------



## Dinho

Which molt is your Mon. balfouri??


----------



## seanbond

look at that lil threat posture, so cute!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Dinho said:


> Which molt is your Mon. balfouri??


Couldn't tell ya.  I can tell you that it's about 2.5" though.  



seanbond said:


> look at that lil threat posture, so cute!


I know Sean.  I was laughing the whole time I was photographing this one.  Kept giving me a threat posture no matter what I did.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 L. nigerrimum


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Nice Lamp..... Jason!!! I need one.... a male 

Peace!!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Nice Lamp..... Jason!!! I need one.... a male
> 
> Peace!!!!


Thanks man!
I've got a 1.1 pair that I hope to breed.  I've been feeding the male a lot less than the female so we'll see if it works out.  I also have 1 more sling that I think might be a female but I'm not 100% sure.  

e. olivacea 2"


----------



## Darek304

Very nice e. olivacea!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Darek304 said:


> Very nice e. olivacea!


Thanks Darek. 

0.1 L. sp. "borneo black"












0.1 L. nigerrimum

















She loves photo shoots.


----------



## J.huff23

Beautiful! Always a joy seeing new pictures from you.


----------



## Terry D

Jason, Nice purple hue to the L nigerrimum and some thick-looking legs on the Borneo black. Wow!! Gotta get me at least one sp of these black arboreals some day. Thanks!  Terry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

J.huff23 said:


> Beautiful! Always a joy seeing new pictures from you.


Thanks Jake. Two of my favorites for sure and both are freshly molted.



Terry D said:


> Jason, Nice purple hue to the L nigerrimum and some thick-looking legs on the Borneo black. Wow!! Gotta get me at least one sp of these black arboreals some day. Thanks!  Terry


Thanks Terry, I agree you should get one or two.  The asian arboreals are awesome to keep. So much attitude.


----------



## xhexdx

J.huff23 said:


> Beautiful! Always a joy seeing new pictures from you.


Ditto this.

Got your e-mail, Jason.  Thanks.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 A. purpurea







C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## J.huff23

Congrats on the sac! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

J.huff23 said:


> Congrats on the sac! I hope it works out for you.


Thanks Jake.  Me too.  She's still hangin on to it so I take that as a good sign.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 P. smithi






1.0 M. balfouri MM


----------



## Anastasia

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 P. subfusca


Oh, I like her! she look like couple of mine that I kept from my 08 sac
I wish I could of kept more


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Anastasia said:


> Oh, I like her! she look like couple of mine that I kept from my 08 sac
> I wish I could of kept more


Thanks Ana. She's a looker, no doubt.  I got her from Brandon when he was still around.  Don't know where he got his from but she was like ~2" when I got her.


----------



## Anastasia

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks Ana. She's a looker, no doubt.  I got her from Brandon when he was still around.  Don't know where he got his from but she was like ~2" when I got her.


From reptist? when?
she maybe even one of mine, I had to give up half sac to male owner (loan)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Anastasia said:


> From reptist? when?
> she maybe even one of mine, I had to give up half sac to male owner (loan)


Got my p. subfusca and p. metallica juvies from him in october '08.  I think the p. subfusca was more like 3" now that I think about it.  And from what I can remember I think that was his only subfusca at the time I bought it.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus gettin busy. 







I went to go check on another T and had no idea she was gearing up for a sac.  I introduced males to both of my females a little while ago but figured nothing was going to happen since they were both pretty far along in their molt cycles.  Anyways, I hope I didn't disturb her too much by moving her enclosure.  Hopefully she completes the sac.  From what I can tell she hasn't started to deposit them yet, just has the bowl part of the sac completed.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

C. schioedtei






C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"











All I want is a hug...   :liar:


----------



## syndicate

Nice one man!2 very awesome species ;]
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

For sure, Chris.  I'm really falling in love with Cyriopagopus and all of the asian arboreals in general.  Amazing spiders.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 O. sp. "Koh Samui" MM


----------



## codykrr

Nice shots man!  How are those H. gabononesis(spelling?) doing?


----------



## BCscorp

Protectyaaaneck said:


> For sure, Chris.  I'm really falling in love with Cyriopagopus and all of the asian arboreals in general.  Amazing spiders.


nice pics!
Definitely look forward to getting these sp. in the future.


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> For sure, Chris.  I'm really falling in love with Cyriopagopus and all of the asian arboreals in general.  Amazing spiders.


haha welcome to the darkside!!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

codykrr said:


> Nice shots man!  How are those H. gabononesis(spelling?) doing?


Thanks, Cody.  They're doing fine.  I'll get some pics up when they start getting some size and color to them.



BCscorp said:


> nice pics!
> Definitely look forward to getting these sp. in the future.


Thanks, Scorp.  I wouldn't wait man, they're easily some of my favorite spiders. 



syndicate said:


> haha welcome to the darkside!!
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris. haha

1.0 P. metallica


----------



## malevolentrobot

hahaha, its been a while since i looked at your pictures, and as always your collection amazes me with how many beautful tarantulas you have! :drool:

sorry to hear about the purpurea sac.... hopefully that ornata you were telling us about gives you a good sac! ornatas are awesome, one of my favourite pokies (even though, honestly, its hard to pic a favourite with _Poecilotheria_).


----------



## pato_chacoana

syndicate said:


> haha welcome to the darkside!!
> -Chris


HAHA! I'm in the same path too...it's all you're fault Chris, you post great pics of your crazy stunning asians !! It's all about big _Theraphosinae_ and asian arboreals now... 

BTW, cool _metallica_! any plans for breeding? I'll have to wait about two years to get my chance lol

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

malevolentrobot said:


> hahaha, its been a while since i looked at your pictures, and as always your collection amazes me with how many beautful tarantulas you have! :drool:
> 
> sorry to hear about the purpurea sac.... hopefully that ornata you were telling us about gives you a good sac! ornatas are awesome, one of my favourite pokies (even though, honestly, its hard to pic a favourite with _Poecilotheria_).


Thanks, Holly. 
I know what you mean.  I'm not sure I have an absolute favorite pokie either.  Probably a toss up between subfusca, metallica, formosa or tigrinawesseli.  




pato_chacoana said:


> HAHA! I'm in the same path too...it's all you're fault Chris, you post great pics of your crazy stunning asians !! It's all about big _Theraphosinae_ and asian arboreals now...
> 
> BTW, cool _metallica_! any plans for breeding? I'll have to wait about two years to get my chance lol
> 
> Cheers,
> Pato


Thanks, Pato.  I'm definitely going to try and attempt mating the pair I have but the male is taking forever to mature.  I'm guessing probably within the year I'll have taken a shot at them.  



0.1 O. sp. "Koh Samui"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

E. olivacea


----------



## syndicate

Nice one man!Looking like that olivacea is showing some adult colors now 
Hope you have a good holiday!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Nice one man!Looking like that olivacea is showing some adult colors now
> Hope you have a good holiday!
> -Chris


Yep, looking pretty nice.  It's a little over 2" now. Thanks, Chris, you too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Got a new camera for Christmas and finally got around to taking a few tarantula pics with it.  I don't have a great lense for it yet but I plan on getting one asap.  

1.0 A. purpurea MM












1.0 O. sp. "Koh Samui" MM













E. olivacea


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

C. sp. "sumatra tiger"

















Pretty sure this one is a female.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. regalis


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 L. nigerrimum





























She measures just over 4" and has plenty of attitude.  Can't wait till she molts.


----------



## jbm150

Love the Sumatran tiger and nigerrimum.  Those black beauties must be full of attitude, every sequence of pics I see of 'em, they're throwing up threat poses


----------



## Bosing

Great shots! how do you keep them from running when you put them in your bark/log?


----------



## codykrr

Excellent shots Jason!:clap:

Mind if I ask what your camera gear is?  also, have you been able to sex your E. olivicea yet?


----------



## archieph

*love avic too*

sir if we get to drink some beer we would have a lot to talk about!!! :worship: i js want to ask.. how many different specie of avics u have? im planning to collect them all.. at least wat's available...


----------



## TarantulaHomes

Nice and fat  Do you keep her in an arboreal set-up?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Love the Sumatran tiger and nigerrimum.  Those black beauties must be full of attitude, every sequence of pics I see of 'em, they're throwing up threat poses


Thanks Jeff.  Pretty sure they are #1 and #2 as my favorite sp. of tarantula at the moment.  



Bosing said:


> Great shots! how do you keep them from running when you put them in your bark/log?


Thanks man.  They do a pretty good job of that themselves.  I really don't have to do much other than just coax them out from their enclosures.  Some are a little jumpy and speedy at times but I just keep moving the wood/cork around until they settle down on it.  Doesn't usually take that long as tarantulas can't keep moving forever. 



codykrr said:


> Excellent shots Jason!:clap:
> 
> Mind if I ask what your camera gear is?  also, have you been able to sex your E. olivicea yet?


Gracias Cody.  

Well, up until Christmas I was shooting with a nikon coolpix p2 but now I have a canon rebel t2i.   I haven't played around on it that much but I know for sure that I need to get some better lenses. Don't really have the money to spend on anything right now so I'll have to wait a little while on getting anything new. And no, I haven't sexed any of my olivacea.  probably won't try to until I see a male molt out or until they hit the 3" mark and molt.  I hate dealing with small molts for sexing. 



archieph said:


> sir if we get to drink some beer we would have a lot to talk about!!! :worship: i js want to ask.. how many different specie of avics u have? im planning to collect them all.. at least wat's available...



Hey, thanks Archieph.  I don't really have that many avicularia anymore.  The only ones I still have at the moment are versicolor, purpurea, amazonica, aurantiaca, and diversipes.  



TarantulaHomes said:


> Nice and fat  Do you keep her in an arboreal set-up?



Thanks Vitaliy.  It started out arboreal until I realized she liked to burrow much more.  Her enclosure is filled with almost 3/4 substrate haha.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 L. nigerrimum


----------



## crawltech

That is an awsome pic!....very nice


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> That is an awsome pic!....very nice


Thanks man.  I love this sp. !!!! 


Mated my E. murinus female yesterday.  It was quite the sight to see.  The male rushed down her burrow and they fought a little until he finally kicked her out.  She went up to the top, turned around and went right back down her burrow.  As soon as she got down to the bottom he got underneath her and got to business.  I was lucky that the bottom of her burrow is visible through the side of her enclosure but I wasn't able to get any photos of the actual insertions. Did manage to get a couple photos though. 

1.0 E. murinus  






0.1 E. murinus






And this gal was out sunning herself this morning:

0.1 P. subfusca


----------



## TarantulaHomes

Beautiful subfusca! This species beats metallica across the board


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. incei "gold"


----------



## syndicate

Nice shots man!You got a new camera huh?
-Chris


----------



## VinceG

Waaaaa! Amazing picture of the subfusca ! She's beautiful!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Nice shots man!You got a new camera huh?
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris. Yep, got a new one for Christmas.  Can't wait to get a nice macro lense tho...



Vince89 said:


> Waaaaa! Amazing picture of the subfusca ! She's beautiful!


Agreed, she's beautiful.  Thanks, Vince.  


T. subcaeruleus






1.0 P. ornata






0.1 P. ornata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 L. nigerrimum


----------



## jbm150

Holy...., those shots make my eyes water :drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Holy...., those shots make my eyes water :drool:


 Thanks Jeff. 

0.1 L. sp. "borneo black"


----------



## syndicate

Nice looking girl man!Couple more molts and she will start gettin really dark!
-Chris


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Very nice shot! Your Lampro is very hot Protect


----------



## Bosing

wow! Love the H. incei "gold" :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Zman181

Absolutely Beautiful.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Nice looking girl man!Couple more molts and she will start gettin really dark!
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris.  I actually took both of my females out for this photoshoot as both were freshly molted, but the female from your bloodline is actually darker then the european bloodline female and the euro female is bigger!? Maybe I'm just seeing a slight color variance between bloodlines? 



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Very nice shot! Your Lampro is very hot Protect


Thanks, Tioga, I agree.  



Bosing said:


> wow! Love the H. incei "gold" :drool::drool::drool:


Thank you Bosing. Hopefully I'll get to have a chance at breeding these guys soon.  




Zman181 said:


> Absolutely Beautiful.


Thanks!  


H. gabonensis 






Just under 1/2".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


















0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


----------



## syndicate

Nice additions man!Love the shots of the male!Just an awesome species 
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Nice additions man!Love the shots of the male!Just an awesome species
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris.  He was a handful to say the least.  I almost couldn't get him into his enclosure because he wouldn't stop trying to bite everything in sight.


----------



## jbm150

Thats one po'ed male!  I can't wait to watch your S. tigers grow up, so very few people have (or post pics of) 'em


----------



## opticle

that nigerrimum is beautiful mate!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Thats one po'ed male!  I can't wait to watch your S. tigers grow up, so very few people have (or post pics of) 'em


Haha, I know Jeff. You and me both.  I wish there were more pics available of a lot of species tbh.  



opticle said:


> that nigerrimum is beautiful mate!


Thanks man.  She's definitely one of my favorites. 

And here's a slightly smaller male C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger" freshly molted.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 T. subcaeruleus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

E. olivacea


----------



## VinceG

Hmmm, that E.Olivacea is beautiful! Nice pictures as always! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Vince89 said:


> Hmmm, that E.Olivacea is beautiful! Nice pictures as always! :clap:


Thanks, Vince.  

1.0 P. subfusca "Lowland"


----------



## Nikt

Great collection, keep posting:clap:


----------



## pato_chacoana

Great arboreal species!! and nice shots! that lowland is cool...also liked the cyrio and lampro nig. they are stunning! 

cheers,
pato


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nikt said:


> Great collection, keep posting:clap:


Thx, Nikt. Will do.  



pato_chacoana said:


> Great arboreal species!! and nice shots! that lowland is cool...also liked the cyrio and lampro nig. they are stunning!
> 
> cheers,
> pato


Thanks, Pato.  I love my arboreals.   Now if I could just get my hands on just a few more sp. lol.  

1.0 A. amazonica






0.1 C. schioedtei


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Now if I could just get my hands on just a few more sp. lol.


Just curious, what species are you still wanting to get?  Your collection is ridiculous and for arboreal OWers, you've pretty much got the who's who.  P. everetti?


That T. subcersomething is a beaut!


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

Thanks for comment
Your T's are gorgeous. I love them. Especially I love your E.murinus


----------



## JC

Awesome collection, and great pics!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Beautiful Manaus ;-)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Just curious, what species are you still wanting to get?  Your collection is ridiculous and for arboreal OWers, you've pretty much got the who's who.  P. everetti?
> 
> That T. subcersomething is a beaut!


Thanks, Jeff.  

Haha, trust me, there are always others.   Yes, P. everetti is on the list but also O. sp. laos, L. violaceopes, I. seladonium and A. sooretama.  I'm sure there are a couple more that I'm not thinking of right now. 



LukaszWarsaw said:


> Thanks for comment
> Your T's are gorgeous. I love them. Especially I love your E.murinus


You're welcome and thank you.  I'm hoping the mating was successful and I get a sac from her soon.  



JC said:


> Awesome collection, and great pics!


Thanks, JC.  



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Beautiful Manaus ;-)


Thank you, Tioga.  

0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"












Oh hai






1.0 P. smithi


----------



## crawltech

Awsome Smithi!...on my list for sure!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

*Late night spider action*

I mated my smaller A. purpurea female last night/this morning. Here's what went down. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59471964@N07/5481135761/

I was having trouble uploading to photobucket so I had to use flickr. My apologies for not being able to embed the video and also for the poor lighting.



crawltech said:


> Awsome Smithi!...on my list for sure!


Thanks man.


----------



## biomarine2000

What a smooth breeding.  I haven't bred anything in so long I forgot how cool it is.  Good luck!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

biomarine2000 said:


> What a smooth breeding.  I haven't bred anything in so long I forgot how cool it is.  Good luck!




Agreed.  I get stoked when I'm about to pair spiders. haha

Here's one that didn't go so smoothly. Apparently he's not ready yet and he definitely let me know.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59471964@N07/5486821489/

1.0 H. incei "gold" MM


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

A. versicolor


----------



## Bosing

Really love your collection.

Close-up/macro shot of the H. gabonensis please... :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

Nice versi


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Bosing said:


> Really love your collection.
> 
> Close-up/macro shot of the H. gabonensis please... :drool::drool::drool:


Thank you, Bosing.  

I would get a close-up of the gabonensis but it's too small for the gear I have currently.  I don't have a setup for macro photography yet.  



LukaszWarsaw said:


> Nice versi


Haha, thanks.  I actually think it's a female.  

*BOOMSHAKALAKA*!!!
Thanks to John(Zonbonzovi), I now have an adult female Avicularia diversipes in my possession.  Since I had a male just sitting around over here John decided to send his female out to me on reverse breeding loan.  Hopefully I can have some success with this sp. as it's one of my favorites.  Here she is:

























Thought I'd add a few pics of the lucky male:


----------



## zonbonzovi

You got her to sit still, LOL.  Great shots, wanna send yourself express and take some more pics?  I guarantee live arrival


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

zonbonzovi said:


> You got her to sit still, LOL.  Great shots, wanna send yourself express and take some more pics?  I guarantee live arrival


Haha, yeah, it took a while though.  You should've seen how long it took me to get shots of the male.  At one point he was even on my wall lol.  I don't know what you're talking about man, your pics are awesome.  

0.1 M. balfouri


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pics!...its like hes hideing in the shadows, but right out in the open


----------



## biomarine2000

How do you get them to sit still?  I have tons of stuff I want to photograph but they are just too fast and dont like to be still.  Pokies especially.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics!...its like hes hideing in the shadows, but right out in the open


Thanks, but I don't get the second half of your statement.  :?



biomarine2000 said:


> How do you get them to sit still?  I have tons of stuff I want to photograph but they are just too fast and dont like to be still.  Pokies especially.


Trust me, it's not easy haha.  Once out of their enclosures, they typically run a lot, so I put them on the wood and just move it around until they get tired of running, eventually they will stop.  It's a bit of a juggling act with the faster sp.  You really have to be on top of your game.   

Anywho, woke up this morning to see my blue fang female in mid construction of her sac:


----------



## syndicate

Congrats bro!


----------



## crawltech

jus saying how he has awsome camo...even when hes in plain view, his color combinations make him look like hes in da shadows

...oh and congrats on the blue fang sac...thats exciting to find for sure!


----------



## biomarine2000

Thats awesome news, congrats on the sac.  I'll have to come up with a different technique since I dont hold any of my t's.  I'll get it figured out and get some nice pics up of them one of these days.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Congrats bro!


Thanks man. Got my fingers crossed hoping it's gonna be good.  



crawltech said:


> jus saying how he has awsome camo...even when hes in plain view, his color combinations make him look like hes in da shadows
> 
> ...oh and congrats on the blue fang sac...thats exciting to find for sure!


I guess I'm still confused lol.  Which spider are you talking about?  The a. diversipes MM? The p. subfusca male?  

And thanks, it's very exciting, I just hope the sac turns out good.  



biomarine2000 said:


> Thats awesome news, congrats on the sac.  I'll have to come up with a different technique since I dont hold any of my t's.  I'll get it figured out and get some nice pics up of them one of these days.


Thanks Bio, I don't try to hold any of my T's, sometimes it just happens.  I only let it happen with either freshly molted spiders, slings or avics.  Those tend not to bite so much.   The idea behind what I do is to just get a big enough piece of cork or wood to shoot them on, something that you can manipulate around with your hands as they run around on it and eventually they will slow down.  Good luck. 


Figured I'd update on the sac while I'm at it. She finished late last night, so it only took her a full 24 hours from start to finish.  







Also, while I type this, my female E. murinus is doing the exact same thing my E. cyano did, she's literally scraping her fangs against the bottom of the enclosure trying to get her chamber spotless clean. I think she might be gearing up for something as well. 

T. truculentus


----------



## jbm150

Nice!  I really like this species.  Totally underrated and underrepresented in the hobby.  Voracious eater and NONE of my Ts kill crickets like my Thrigmo.  Its bite seems to stone 'em instantly


----------



## Bosing

Wow! Congrats on the Ephebopus breeding projects!!!  Did I just forget to say how nice your photos came out too? :wall:

Anyway, I'll just wait for your gabonensis to grow bigger for a close-up picture!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Nice!  I really like this species.  Totally underrated and underrepresented in the hobby.  Voracious eater and NONE of my Ts kill crickets like my Thrigmo.  Its bite seems to stone 'em instantly


Haha, I haven't ever paid attention to that.  I'll have to watch the next time I feed them.  I'm not too keen on brown spiders, but these guys are definitely awseome webbers. 



Bosing said:


> Wow! Congrats on the Ephebopus breeding projects!!!  Did I just forget to say how nice your photos came out too? :wall:
> 
> Anyway, I'll just wait for your gabonensis to grow bigger for a close-up picture!


Haha, thanks, Bosing.  They are both due for a molt here shortly, so as soon as they do, I'll get some pics.   



C. ritae





Still less than 1/2".

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

0.1 P. ornata 2.5-3"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 C. schioedtei


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


----------



## jbm150

On the off chance jason, you wouldn't happen to be able to take pics of their spermatheca would you?  I take it you have a scope you sex your sling and juvie molts with, do you have a camera that fits it?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> On the off chance jason, you wouldn't happen to be able to take pics of their spermatheca would you?  I take it you have a scope you sex your sling and juvie molts with, do you have a camera that fits it?


Nope, not yet.  Hopefully I'll be getting a macro lense soon.  I dont sex any of my T's with a scope. All the sexing I do is done ventrally or by visually looking at a molt for spermathecae, sometimes with a magnifying glass.


----------



## syndicate

That male is really starting to show some adult color!!Awesome man 
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> That male is really starting to show some adult color!!Awesome man
> -Chris


I know, right?  It's too bad his sister isn't here to show us how pretty she'd be at his size.   Oh well.  He does look sweet tho. 

1.0 E. cyanognathus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. striata


----------



## yannigarrido2

The legs of your striata somewhat resembles the legs of ornatas.. but any way *nice pic!!*


----------



## crawltech

awsome pics man!..i really need to get me a striata!...:worship:

...oh and loved your vid of the bluefang!....i have never seen either of my E. murinus front flick yet!


----------



## Bosing

Nice pictures, again...  Cant wait for my new schiodtei slings to grow!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

yannigarrido2 said:


> The legs of your striata somewhat resembles the legs of ornatas.. but any way *nice pic!!*


I guess so...but you could say that about all poecilotheria.    Thanks. 



crawltech said:


> awsome pics man!..i really need to get me a striata!...:worship:
> 
> ...oh and loved your vid of the bluefang!....i have never seen either of my E. murinus front flick yet!



Thanks man.  

I got lucky with the blue fang.  I was really surprised when I saw him doing it because usually this sp. just runs at light speed. 



Bosing said:


> Nice pictures, again...  Cant wait for my new schiodtei slings to grow!


Thanks, Bosing.  

1.0 L. nigerrimum


----------



## VinceG

Nice pictures and really great looking L.Nigerrimum :drool: !
Keep up the great work! :clap:


----------



## RJ2

Great pictures! E.Cyan are on my to get list are yours pet holes?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Vince89 said:


> Nice pictures and really great looking L.Nigerrimum :drool: !
> Keep up the great work! :clap:


Thanks, Vince.  This is actually the smaller of the two males I have.  I'm hoping the larger one matures on this next molt so I can pair him to my female.  



RJ2 said:


> Great pictures! E.Cyan are on my to get list are yours pet holes?


Thank you.  You should definitely get some.  Most of mine are pet holes but that doesn't mean you don't see them every once and a while.  That last male that was pictured is actually out a lot considering the design of his web and burrow. 

H. incei "Gold" ~1"












H. gabonensis ~3/4"












This is the only surviving sling out of the 3 that I bought.    Need to get some more.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

I like gabonensis and incei gold ;-) how big are they?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> I like gabonensis and incei gold ;-) how big are they?


Thanks, Tioga.  The H. incei "Gold" are just under an inch and the H. gabonensis are about 3/4".  

0.1 O. sp. "Koh Samui"





























Very shy spider!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Very nice pictures Jason, I'm liking the _H.gabonensis_ what is their locality?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Very nice pictures Jason, I'm liking the _H.gabonensis_ what is their locality?


Thank you.   Check this thread out if you want to know more about H. gabonensis. 

C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## Maxhoule

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Maxhoule said:


> Amazing pictures!


Thank you. 

0.1 L. nigerrimum


----------



## fartkowski

I love your collection man.
Nice shots.


----------



## Motorkar

Nice photos and great looking tarantulas!:worship:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

fartkowski said:


> I love your collection man.
> Nice shots.


Thanks, Chris. 



Motorkar said:


> Nice photos and great looking tarantulas!:worship:


Thank you, Mortokar.  

1.0 T. subcaeruleus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Another fun shoot, lol. 

1.0 L. nigerrimum


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

E. olivacea


----------



## VinceG

That's a beautiful E. Olivacea! What's their growth rate?


----------



## Rue

Awesome colours on some of those!!!

I love the 'look' of that _L. nigerrimum_.  Do you have an adult?


----------



## jbm150

holy crap that Eo is gorgeous!  So vibrant :drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Vince89 said:


> That's a beautiful E. Olivacea! What's their growth rate?


Thanks, Vince.  I wouldn't say they're the fastest growing sp., but they aren't slow either.  Similar to an avic or pokie I'm guessing. 



Rue said:


> Awesome colours on some of those!!!
> 
> I love the 'look' of that _L. nigerrimum_.  Do you have an adult?


Thanks, Rue.  Yes I have an adult female.  I've actually got a group of 5 of these varying in size.  



jbm150 said:


> holy crap that Eo is gorgeous!  So vibrant :drool:


Haha, thank you, Jeff.  

0.1 O. aureotibialis


----------



## syndicate

Awesome shot of that aureotibialis man!Good to see my lil kids growing up hehe 
-Chris


----------



## Anastasia

Yes, that aureotibialis looks great,
very nice pictures, indeed


----------



## Bosing

Nice pics! I wish I could take a good shot of my O. aureotibialis.  She's always hiding under the substrate...


----------



## syndicate

Anastasia said:


> Yes, that aureotibialis looks great,


I have a nice girl about that size picked out for you now Ana!Will bring her to the show for ya ;]
-Chris


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Nice aureotibialis bro! ;-) looking great.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Awesome shot of that aureotibialis man!Good to see my lil kids growing up hehe
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris. Figured I'd take it out for a photo shoot after I saw it had molted.  I also ventrally sexed it as a female. 



Anastasia said:


> Yes, that aureotibialis looks great,
> very nice pictures, indeed


Thanks, Ana.  



Bosing said:


> Nice pics! I wish I could take a good shot of my O. aureotibialis.  She's always hiding under the substrate...


Thank you, Bosing.  Just dig her out.  



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nice aureotibialis bro! ;-) looking great.


Thanks, Tioga.   

E. olivacea


----------



## syndicate

Man you should try some new backdrops!I'm getting sick of that piece of wood lol!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Man you should try some new backdrops!I'm getting sick of that piece of wood lol!
> -Chris


Aww, come on, is it really that bad? lol  I like it because it's consistent.  Plus, the picture isn't about the background.


----------



## syndicate

I will admit I am guilty of using dirt as a backround quite often lol!
You should mix it up tho dude!Grab some leaves or moss from outside to get a nice natural look!Your photos are getting much better lately I think if you add some nice backdrops you will be very pleased with the results!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> I will admit I am guilty of using dirt as a backround quite often lol!
> You should mix it up tho dude!Grab some leaves or moss from outside to get a nice natural look!Your photos are getting much better lately I think if you add some nice backdrops you will be very pleased with the results!


Thanks for the compliment.  I'll keep my eyes open for something else to use.  

0.1 H. incei "Gold"


















This gal was mated to both of my MM's but molted out. Time to start pairing again.


----------



## VinceG

Damn, that's a beautiful Incei Gold! Really love that Olivacea too! nice pictures as always


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Vince89 said:


> Damn, that's a beautiful Incei Gold! Really love that Olivacea too! nice pictures as always


Thanks, Vince. They're both two of my favorites.   

1.0 A. versicolor MM


----------



## Bosing

I like the H. incei gold... envy envy envy...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Bosing said:


> I like the H. incei gold... envy envy envy...


Hah, thanks. :}

Here's two of my offspring from my 1st versicolor sac. Both are females.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

C. ritae


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 A. purpurea


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 C. schioedtei


----------



## jbm150

Absolutely gorgeous schioedtei!  She has a schmidti 'stache, I'd never noticed that before


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pics as always man!....and i love that piece of wood....lol

it compliments your T`s nicely

...no offence chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous schioedtei!  She has a schmidti 'stache, I'd never noticed that before


Haha, thanks, Jeff.  I didn't notice it until I started taking pics of my sumatra tiger.  I'm not sure, but I'm going to assume that all Cyriopagopus have it?  Just a guess.  



crawltech said:


> Awsome pics as always man!....and i love that piece of wood....lol
> 
> it compliments your T`s nicely
> 
> ...no offence chris


Gracias.  Chris is just a hater.


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


>


This pic needs more airtime.  She's looking amazing!


----------



## crawltech

I agree!...unbelievable! :worship:


----------



## Arachnoholic420

It's Showtime!!!!! :worship::}:worship:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> This pic needs more airtime.  She's looking amazing!


Thanks, Jeff. I really like that shot too. Not sure if it's a he or a she though.  I haven't sexed any of my olivacea. 



crawltech said:


> I agree!...unbelievable! :worship:


Thanks, Crawl.  



Arachnoholic420 said:


> It's Showtime!!!!! :worship::}:worship:


Haha, thanks dude.  

0.1 L. sp. "Borneo Black"


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome shots as always


----------



## jbm150

Gorgeous :drool:  
Their butts are cool looking, black with a few long red setae


----------



## advan

Nice shots! Love the deep purple.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome shots as always


Gracias. 



jbm150 said:


> Gorgeous :drool:
> Their butts are cool looking, black with a few long red setae


She's a beauty that's for sure. I'll join you in your drooling. :drool: lol



advan said:


> Nice shots! Love the deep purple.


Thank you.  This was the first molt that any purple was present on her.  I was actually quite surprised by it to be honest. lol  

H. gabonensis


----------



## BCscorp

Wow, really great pics and sweet bunch of spiders.
You are making me miss my E. olivacea somethin' bad...lol.
The male I had moulted at a fairly small size. Just going by my experience, I'd think that if your E.o is over 2.5" (without hooks) it is likely female.
Keep the pics coming man!


----------



## fartkowski

The H. gabonensis are an awesome species
Nice shots, as always man.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

BCscorp said:


> Wow, really great pics and sweet bunch of spiders.
> You are making me miss my E. olivacea somethin' bad...lol.
> The male I had moulted at a fairly small size. Just going by my experience, I'd think that if your E.o is over 2.5" (without hooks) it is likely female.
> Keep the pics coming man!


Thanks, Scorp.  I think all of them are at least 2.5-3".  



fartkowski said:


> The H. gabonensis are an awesome species
> Nice shots, as always man.


Yes they are and I want some more! Thanks, Chris.  

0.1 E. cyanognathus


----------



## grayzone

dude, i love your collection of pokies.. they are my fav.... ( well, toss up between them and parahybanas.)    i currently own a p. reg and got an ornata comin. both are slings though cant wait till theyre grown and wont hide..... my reg. does   well c about the ornata.    comin up on june 1st im buyin one of EVERY POKIE there is  available.. both M AND F.   gonna need to get me some fancy enclosures lol..... you know who has access to many types of pokies? id hate to have to pay for shipping a ton of times


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

grayzone said:


> dude, i love your collection of pokies


Thanks, Grayzone. 

0.1 P. miranda


----------



## mcluskyisms

I never get sick of looking at these pics 

That wee _H.gabonensis_ is pure win. Cheers for that article you linked me up with on them.


----------



## Motorkar

Damn that pokie is such a beauty !


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> I never get sick of looking at these pics
> 
> That wee _H.gabonensis_ is pure win. Cheers for that article you linked me up with on them.


Thanks, man.   I really need to get more gabonensis, they're easily one of my favorite sp. and also the fastest I own. 



Motorkar said:


> Damn that pokie is such a beauty !


Agreed!  

0.1 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"


















1.0 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"












This is what happens when you run too fast:

















That's better!

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

0.1 L. sp. "Borneo Black"


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> This is what happens when you run too fast:


Lol did she trip over her own feet?


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Once again nice pic of the H.gabonensis. They are my fastest species as well. Every time I try to pair up an adult male he manages to run out of the container, up my arm, and onto my back, or head, or the one time I caught one with my eyelid (seriously, it ran across my head and I shut my eyes as an involuntary protection response and realized his leg was pinned by my scrunched eyelid).

They are quite stunning when the right light shows off that purple. You should get more.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

"Borneo Black" i so sexy! ;P


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Lol did she trip over her own feet?


Yeah, something like that.  He was running around the wood while I was rotating it and flipped over.  He hung out there for a couple of seconds and I was able to get a few shots. 



AbraxasComplex said:


> Once again nice pic of the H.gabonensis. They are my fastest species as well. Every time I try to pair up an adult male he manages to run out of the container, up my arm, and onto my back, or head, or the one time I caught one with my eyelid (seriously, it ran across my head and I shut my eyes as an involuntary protection response and realized his leg was pinned by my scrunched eyelid).
> 
> They are quite stunning when the right light shows off that purple. You should get more.


Thanks man.   I couldn't believe how fast it was when I got it out for this latest shoot.  I almost lost the dang thing. haha 

Trust me, as soon as there are more available, I'll be the first to get some.  



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> "Borneo Black" i so sexy! ;P


Yes she is! 


0.1 P. smithi


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Brother and sister:

1.0 L. nigerrimum






0.1 L. nigerrimum


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 M. balfouri


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice _M.balfouri_ man :}


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice _M.balfouri_ man :}


Thanks, Chris. 

Here's a 2nd instar E. cyanognathus from my 2nd successful breeding of this sp.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome Jason


----------



## crawltech

Frickin killer!, as usual dude!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome Jason


Thanks, Chris.  My female has been putting on a lot of weight since I pulled the sac and is looking gravid again already.  I wonder if it's common for Ephebopus sp. to double clutch.  



crawltech said:


> Frickin killer!, as usual dude!


Thanks man.  I need to get a macro lense asap.  There's so much that I want to capture right now and I can't because I don't have one. :/

0.1 H. gabonensis


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

O. aureotibialis - Pretty sure it's a male


----------



## moose35

awesome pics as usual     :clap:



moose


----------



## jukahman

awesome bluefang!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

moose35 said:


> awesome pics as usual     :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Thanks man.  



jukahman said:


> awesome bluefang!!:clap::clap::clap:


Thank you.  

0.1 P. striata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

E. olivacea


----------



## Hatr3d

Now that's a serious T :clap:


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Protectyaaaneck said:


> E. olivacea


:worship:

It's almost 3 years since i seen one for sale around here!!!!
Hopefully someone will import some...:? 
So i can get one...:wall:
But until then ill be looking at yours J!!!!

Tnx for posting that pic!!!!!

Oh btw congrat's on all the sacs you've been pumping out!!!!

Peace bro,
Armando


----------



## BCscorp

Protectyaaaneck said:


> E. olivacea


Oh man, that's awesome!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hatr3d said:


> Now that's a serious T :clap:


Haha, agreed. 



Arachnoholic420 said:


> :worship:
> 
> It's almost 3 years since i seen one for sale around here!!!!
> Hopefully someone will import some...:?
> So i can get one...:wall:
> But until then ill be looking at yours J!!!!
> 
> Tnx for posting that pic!!!!!
> 
> Oh btw congrat's on all the sacs you've been pumping out!!!!
> 
> Peace bro,
> Armando


Thanks, Armando.  I've raised this group of olivacea up from spiderlings and they're all in the 3-4" range now.  I have two more that are from Syndicate's breeding but they're only 1/2".  I think I've gotten a little lucky with the breeding lately, but thanks.  



BCscorp said:


> Oh man, that's awesome!


Thanks.  

P. metallica


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 P. subfusca "Lowland" MM


----------



## malevolentrobot

nice shots of the E. olivacea, i think i'm going to have to go change that background up again now 

and of course, cute little p. metallica!


----------



## blondi36

Awesome t's and pics :clap: :worship: :drool:


----------



## astraldisaster

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 1.0 P. subfusca "Lowland" MM


Look at the legs on that guy!   All of your Ts are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

malevolentrobot said:


> nice shots of the E. olivacea, i think i'm going to have to go change that background up again now
> 
> and of course, cute little p. metallica!


Thanks, Holly.  You just work your magic.  



blondi36 said:


> Awesome t's and pics :clap: :worship: :drool:


Thank you.  



astraldisaster said:


> Look at the legs on that guy!   All of your Ts are absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you very much.  

C. ritae


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice snaps chief, gotta say I love the _Cyriocosmus ritae_, them and _Cyriocosmus leetzi_ are awesome looking wee tarantulas.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice snaps chief, gotta say I love the _Cyriocosmus ritae_, them and _Cyriocosmus leetzi_ are awesome looking wee tarantulas.


Thanks man. I agree, leetzi is a nice looking sp. 

1.0 C. schioedtei


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 A. amazonica


----------



## malevolentrobot

ohmygosh, your amazonica is so cute!  :drool:

i can't wait until mine stops sporting a baldy booty...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

malevolentrobot said:


> ohmygosh, your amazonica is so cute!  :drool:
> 
> i can't wait until mine stops sporting a baldy booty...


Thanks, Holly.  He doesn't really have a bald bum, it's just the camera angle that gives that effect. 

0.1 P. ornata


















C. ritae


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 P. metallica MM












H. gabonensis


----------



## VinceG

Really nice new background!  
Amazing shot of that Ornata, she is beautiful!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

VinceG said:


> Really nice new background!
> Amazing shot of that Ornata, she is beautiful!


Thanks, Vince.  I figured I'd take Chris' advice and change it up a bit.  

1.0 L. nigerrimum MM


















0.1 P. rufilata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. regalis


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks, Vince.  I figured I'd take Chris' advice and change it up a bit.


It's about time!


----------



## darkangel13

that rufilata is fantastic


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> It's about time!


Haha.  I like this new background much more anyways.  Thanks for the advice. 



darkangel13 said:


> that rufilata is fantastic


Thanks!  One of my favorite t's just because it's green.  

1.1 L. nigerrimum (siblings) 1.5-2.25"












And a few of the female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


----------



## syndicate

She is looking nice!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> She is looking nice!!


I know! Wish I had a couple more of them. 

1.0 P. tigrinawesseli


----------



## crawltech

Very nice!..:worship:...cant think of anything else to type?, those are killer pics!!


----------



## kylestl

That isn't a mature tigrinawesseli is it? If she isn't you wouldn't happen to have a couple pics of your MF would you? I am trying to decide what pokie(s) to get next  Thanks and awesome pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> Very nice!..:worship:...cant think of anything else to type?, those are killer pics!!


Haha, thanks bud. 



kylestl said:


> That isn't a mature tigrinawesseli is it? If she isn't you wouldn't happen to have a couple pics of your MF would you? I am trying to decide what pokie(s) to get next  Thanks and awesome pics!


Thanks, but no it isn't.  It's a sub-adult male.  There's a picture of a female somewhere in my thread. 

0.1 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. metallica


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger" MM


----------



## syndicate

Man you grew those guys up quick!All mine are still in 16 oz deli cups lol!
You think that female is large enough to pair?
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Man you grew those guys up quick!All mine are still in 16 oz deli cups lol!
> You think that female is large enough to pair?
> -Chris


Haha, this is actually the big male that I got as a pair not too long ago in which the female passed on me. She probably would've been big enough to pair but I'm not sure about this other gal.  She's around 5", but I think she may need one or two more molts.  I'm still going to introduce the male to see what happens because they're both pretty much the same size. My other three males are probably two molts away from maturing, so even if this male expires I'll have plenty down the road for her.


----------



## Endagr8

Wow! That is the best photograph of _P. metallica_ I have ever seen! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Endagr8 said:


> Wow! That is the best photograph of _P. metallica_ I have ever seen! :clap:


Wow, thanks, but I don't know about that.  lol  I've seen some pretty good P. metallica photos out there...

0.1 A. diversipes


















0.1 P. miranda


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 1.0 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger" MM


Now thats an intimidating little guy.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Your _A.diversipes_ is awesome man, is that the mother of the slings???


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Now thats an intimidating little guy.


Haha, he aint so little though.  He's ~6".  Definitely don't want to get my hands anywhere near him lol.  



mcluskyisms said:


> Your _A.diversipes_ is awesome man, is that the mother of the slings???


Thanks, and yes, it's one of the two I had drop for me. 

0.1 P. smithi


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Haha, he aint so little though.  He's ~6".  Definitely don't want to get my hands anywhere near him lol.


Definitely wouldn't doubt that.  Nice_ P. smithi_


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Definitely wouldn't doubt that.  Nice_ P. smithi_


Thanks. 

P. smithi












P. metallica


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

E. murinus - 2nd instar


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 C. schioedtei


----------



## jbm150

^beautiful girl! I wish I could get pics like that of mine


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> ^beautiful girl! I wish I could get pics like that of mine


Thanks, Jeff.  Trust me, they didn't come easy. lol

0.1 C. brachyramosa - Starting to show a little blue


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 T. subcaeruleus


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

A. diversipes - 3rd instar






H. incei "Gold" - 2nd instar






P. subfusca - 3rd instar


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 O. sp. "Koh Samui"


----------



## crawltech

Awsome set of new pics!...love the variety


----------



## Leora22

that first pic is sooo cute  great shots


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> Awsome set of new pics!...love the variety


Thank you! 



Leora22 said:


> that first pic is sooo cute  great shots


Thanks! 

M. balfouri


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 C. ritae


----------



## mcluskyisms

LOVE that _C.ritae_!!! I need me some...

:biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> LOVE that _C.ritae_!!! I need me some...
> 
> :biggrin:


Haha, me too.  It just keeps getting cooler looking with each molt.

0.1 L. nigerrimum


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 P. formosa MM


----------



## crawltech

Nice MM Jason!...do you have any ventral pics of him before he matured?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> Nice MM Jason!...do you have any ventral pics of him before he matured?


Thanks and no I don't.  Why do you ask? 

1.0 C. cyaneopubescens MM












1.0 T. subcaeruleus MM






1.0 H. gabonensis MM


----------



## crawltech

well, i have a few juvies, and they are all lookin female to me,...I would jus like to compare to a for garaunteed male....i would be extremely lucky to buy three slings that were all female 

I also have a mature female(to compare to), and they are all startin to look like her, ventral, and dorsal

...and I havnt been able to get a decent exo to check for the goods

thanx anyway dude, ...awsome pics as always!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> well, i have a few juvies, and they are all lookin female to me,...I would jus like to compare to a for garaunteed male....i would be extremely lucky to buy three slings that were all female
> 
> I also have a mature female(to compare to), and they are all startin to look like her, ventral, and dorsal
> 
> ...and I havnt been able to get a decent exo to check for the goods
> 
> thanx anyway dude, ...awsome pics as always!


No problem, and yes, formosa can be tough to sex.  

1.0 E. cyanognathus MM


----------



## Leora22

this is one of my favorite pic threads.... great shots as always peace


----------



## takelondon

Your H. gabonensis is GORGEOUS.

Indeed, great pictures as always.

 - Sam


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Leora22 said:


> this is one of my favorite pic threads.... great shots as always peace


Thanks, Leora! 



takelondon said:


> Your H. gabonensis is GORGEOUS.
> 
> Indeed, great pictures as always.
> 
> - Sam


Thanks, Sam.  I'm hoping my last one turns out female. 

0.1 A. purpurea






0.1 A. versicolor


----------



## mcluskyisms

The _A.purpurea_ is beautiful mate.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> The _A.purpurea_ is beautiful mate.


Thanks, it's actually one of two slings I got from Mina's eggsac 2 years ago.  The male just molted mature and he'll be seeing both of my females pretty soon!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 L. nigerrimum






0.1 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"


















1.0 L. sp. "Borneo Black" MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 O. aureotibialis MM












1.0 C. schioedtei MM


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. gabonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justingordon

I want that gabonensis lol!


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 1.0 O. aureotibialis MM


This guy is sweet! Nice pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

justingordon said:


> I want that gabonensis lol!


Sorry, all mine. 



advan said:


> This guy is sweet! Nice pics!


Thanks, Chad.  

1.0 P. tigrinawesseli MM


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 L. sp. "Borneo Black"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

I was JUST looking at my girl who briefly came out, marvelling at her beauty.  Such a stunning T and you really capture it with your photos!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> I was JUST looking at my girl who briefly came out, marvelling at her beauty.  Such a stunning T and you really capture it with your photos!


Thanks, Jeff.  I was just about to pair them and figured I'd get a few shots of her beforehand.  I love this species! 

0.1 C. ritae


















I. mira


----------



## jbm150

Love the mira, have you been able to sex it yet?  My little sling/juvie turned out male, if yours is female, maybe one day they can hook up


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Love the mira, have you been able to sex it yet?  My little sling/juvie turned out male, if yours is female, maybe one day they can hook up


I'm leaning towards male, but I'm not sure as it's still just barely an inch. If it turns out female, I'll be hitting you up.


----------



## Anastasia

That borneo is a beauty, I can see purplish-blue femurs on black legs, Gorgeous species!
very nice pictures

Anastasia


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Anastasia said:


> That borneo is a beauty, I can see purplish-blue femurs on black legs, Gorgeous species!
> very nice pictures
> 
> Anastasia


Thanks, Ana. One of my favorites, for sure. 

Here are a few more shots of her and a friend:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Good luck, sex 'em up!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Good luck, sex 'em up!


Thanks, Jeff.  I'll be pairing my second female up once she hardens up.  

C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

She's a beauty! Nice spider.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> She's a beauty! Nice spider.


She sure is! Thanks, Chad.  

0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Been a while since you've posted and ^ is exactly what I was hoping to see!  Holy smokes :drool:


----------



## BCscorp

Oh man, some killer pics of some awesome spiders!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Wow! The P. subfusca crushed me! ;-)))


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Been a while since you've posted and ^ is exactly what I was hoping to see!  Holy smokes :drool:


Thanks Jeff, I've been busy. Isn't she gorgeous?  I've been pairing her with my males but so far I haven't witnessed any insertions.  They're all being totally receptive, it's just a matter of getting them in the right postion.  I don't like waiting a long time for the male to do his thing so if he doesn't get it done before I start getting impatient then he's out of there.  Lol 



BCscorp said:


> Oh man, some killer pics of some awesome spiders!!


Thanks bud. 



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow! The P. subfusca crushed me! ;-)))


She's amazing, one of my favorite spiders for sure.  I can't wait to see her kids get to adult size.

0.1 L. nigerrimum 1.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82

New member, so haven't looked through the thread yet, great pics though, so I will be looking through bit by bit at some point!  Those "Sumatra Tiger" are beautiful T's, what species is it??


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

matt82 said:


> New member, so haven't looked through the thread yet, great pics though, so I will be looking through bit by bit at some point!  Those "Sumatra Tiger" are beautiful T's, what species is it??


Thank you!  It hasn't been given a species name, for now it's just Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger".


----------



## Anastasia

Protectyaaaneck said:


> She sure is! Thanks, Chad.
> 
> 0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


That is one very pretty spider! wore this US CB or import?
Good luck with borneo


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I don't like waiting a long time for the male to do his thing so if he doesn't get it done before I start getting impatient then he's out of there.  Lol


I hear ya, every individual of this species, male and female, is so precious!  If buddy can't get it done, hell , get him outta there and I'll come over and get the job done myself!  I gotsta have this species lol

Hope you're doing well and have found time to keep up with mma, its been crazy!


----------



## JC

Great stuff.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Anastasia said:


> That is one very pretty spider! wore this US CB or import?
> Good luck with borneo


Thanks!   As far as I know, this sp. hasn't been bred in the U.S.  Mine came from a Ken import.  



jbm150 said:


> I hear ya, every individual of this species, male and female, is so precious!  If buddy can't get it done, hell , get him outta there and I'll come over and get the job done myself!  I gotsta have this species lol
> 
> Hope you're doing well and have found time to keep up with mma, its been crazy!


I'm doing great right now, thanks man.  I know, I haven't been able to watch many live events, but I've been catching up on fights online.  I wish Cerrone would've come out to fight.  :/



JC said:


> Great stuff.


Thanks, JC.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I. mira


















0.1 P. striata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 O. aureotibialis






1.0 P. subfusca - Funky pattern











This is one of seven that are still being housed together after pulling the eggsac last year. I think the male-female ratio is either 4.3 or 5.2, I haven't gotten a good look at all of them at once yet.


----------



## Hendersoniana

wow those are beautiful Ts, the  aureotibilias is gorgeous!


----------



## Shrike

Nice pictures man, love the H. gabonensis and the P striata!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hendersoniana said:


> wow those are beautiful Ts, the  aureotibilias is gorgeous!


Thanks! I agree.  



Shrike said:


> Nice pictures man, love the H. gabonensis and the P striata!


Thank you! The gabonensis is one of my favorite sp.  

P. irminia


















C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger" - Pretty sure it's a female.


----------



## mcluskyisms

Love this thread, still haven't got myself any _H.gabonensis_ yet though


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Love this thread, still haven't got myself any _H.gabonensis_ yet though


Thanks man! You've gotta get some, they're awesome!  

P. smithi MM


----------



## matt82

That O. aureotibialis is a great looking T,very nice.  
I only recently looked into some Cyriopagopus sp. the C. schioedtei are excellent looking Ts, esp. the females;  those C. sp. "Sumatran Tiger" look great too.  Neat photos as well  :clap:


----------



## Shell

Great pics, Jason, and very impressive collection!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

matt82 said:


> That O. aureotibialis is a great looking T,very nice.
> I only recently looked into some Cyriopagopus sp. the C. schioedtei are excellent looking Ts, esp. the females;  those C. sp. "Sumatran Tiger" look great too.  Neat photos as well  :clap:


Thanks, Matt. I agree, Cyriopagopus are beautiful!  



Shell said:


> Great pics, Jason, and very impressive collection!


Thank you, Shell. 

0.1 L. nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150

Hoohoo she is pissed!  Legs straight up!  My new Sumatran tigers are the same way, instant threatpose, even as youngsters


----------



## Bosing

I envy you for the L. niggerimum...


----------



## matt82

A nice series of shots there, showing the T's full range of colours (and arsenal)!!


----------



## advan

Nice spider Jason! :drool: I need one!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Hoohoo she is pissed!  Legs straight up!  My new Sumatran tigers are the same way, instant threatpose, even as youngsters


Yep, pretty much all Lampros and Cyrios are gonna do that. That's why I like them so much.  



Bosing said:


> I envy you for the L. niggerimum...


Well go out and get some!  



matt82 said:


> A nice series of shots there, showing the T's full range of colours (and arsenal)!!


Thanks, Matt. 



advan said:


> Nice spider Jason! :drool: I need one!


Thanks, Chad.  Like I told Bosing, go get one!  

1.0 H. incei "Gold" MM


----------



## Spyder 1.0

Do you have a female for that P.smithi? Also could you provide a ventral shot please?

As you may know I am in the middle of an intense taxonomy project with Poecs. Email me please mmorra.uog@gmail.com 


Cheers


----------



## mcluskyisms

That little _H. incei_ "Gold" male is awesome! 

Nice shots as always too man.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Spyder 1.0 said:


> Do you have a female for that P.smithi? Also could you provide a ventral shot please?
> 
> As you may know I am in the middle of an intense taxonomy project with Poecs. Email me please mmorra.uog@gmail.com
> 
> Cheers


I do have one, I'm just waiting for her to molt before I pair them.  I don't have any ventral shots of them but I can work on getting them sometime.



mcluskyisms said:


> That little _H. incei_ "Gold" male is awesome!
> 
> Nice shots as always too man.


Thanks bud! He's good looking but the female is way better.  As soon as she molts I'll get some new pics of her.  

1.0 L. nigerrimum


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 M. balfouri


----------



## jbm150

Wow, what a stunner!  How big is she?  

Must...resist...classifieds....


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Wow, what a stunner!  How big is she?
> 
> Must...resist...classifieds....


Thanks, Jeff.  Unfortunately I didn't get a measurement on her when she was out, but I would guess somewhere between the range of 4.5-5". She's a big girl, but not the biggest in my collection.  That title belongs to the gal that's nursing the eggsac right now.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 L. nigerrimum 2.5"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

An absolutely mindblowing thread Jason!!!    Same goes for your collection!  Ah, someday ...

Seeing your new little L. nigerrimums, did you breed your female?  She's so magnificent, really makes me sad about mine.

I just realized that I've got some others from Pat which I forgot to mention ... P. ornata slings and juvie (3-4" now) P. rufilatas ... yours perhaps?  Best luck with the Borneos, BTW!!

I love the way you've set up some of your hides, siliconed to the side to keep the T visible!  My P. formosa sub-adult female just molted last week too ... was wondering how this species has behaved in your experience?  I got mine from Ana this past Christmas (as a present), but (judging by disturbances in her webbed-up hide entrance) she's only come out of her hide three times in as many months.  As a photographer, pretty frustrating!     More than that though I hope she's getting the food and water she needs.  I did pull her out of her hide about a month ago, nudged her to the water dish and she took a 20-minute drink!  Are they typically this reclusive?  I've never seen anything like it.  I'm _hoping_ that it was three months of pre-molt behavior and that she'll begin showing up more, but no change so far.

Thanks!  Now back to surfing your magnificent thread ...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> An absolutely mindblowing thread Jason!!!    Same goes for your collection!  Ah, someday ...
> 
> Seeing your new little L. nigerrimums, did you breed your female?  She's so magnificent, really makes me sad about mine.
> 
> I just realized that I've got some others from Pat which I forgot to mention ... P. ornata slings and juvie (3-4" now) P. rufilatas ... yours perhaps?  Best luck with the Borneos, BTW!!
> 
> I love the way you've set up some of your hides, siliconed to the side to keep the T visible!  My P. formosa sub-adult female just molted last week too ... was wondering how this species has behaved in your experience?  I got mine from Ana this past Christmas (as a present), but (judging by disturbances in her webbed-up hide entrance) she's only come out of her hide three times in as many months.  As a photographer, pretty frustrating!     More than that though I hope she's getting the food and water she needs.  I did pull her out of her hide about a month ago, nudged her to the water dish and she took a 20-minute drink!  Are they typically this reclusive?  I've never seen anything like it.  I'm _hoping_ that it was three months of pre-molt behavior and that she'll begin showing up more, but no change so far.
> 
> Thanks!  Now back to surfing your magnificent thread ...


Hey man, thanks for the compliments.  As for my enclosures, I have totally abandoned siliconing/gluing things lately.  I just use damp coco fiber to pack around the cork bark so it makes it nice and snug.  In my personal experience P. formosa is a very reclusive pokie and doesn't come out much.  I'm not sure if it's just the individual or it can be applied to all formosa, but my female is easily the most skittish pokie in my collection. The MM is a little more bold but still runs at the drop of a dime. My female hasn't molted since I don't know when.  It's been so long I've lost track. Also, I did pair the L. nigerrimum and right now I have a bunch of EWL's in the incubator.  Anyways, take care and thanks again! 

A. diversipes


















0.1 E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Hey man, thanks for the compliments.  As for my enclosures, I have totally abandoned siliconing/gluing things lately.  I just use damp coco fiber to pack around the cork bark so it makes it nice and snug.  In my personal experience P. formosa is a very reclusive pokie and doesn't come out much.  I'm not sure if it's just the individual or it can be applied to all formosa, but my female is easily the most skittish pokie in my collection. The MM is a little more bold but still runs at the drop of a dime. My female hasn't molted since I don't know when.  It's been so long I've lost track. Also, I did pair the L. nigerrimum and right now I have a bunch of EWL's in the incubator.  Anyways, take care and thanks again!


Thanks for the feedback on the P. formosa, Jason.  Really too bad, she's so beautiful with all that magenta on the carapace!  The only photos I've gotten of her were taken right when she arrived, and they're not great.  But I'll try to remember to post a couple of them one of these days.  

Good luck with the little nigerrimums, and take care!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

My keyboard's a mess from drooling over your collection!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow! The lampropelma nigerrimum is feisty! And the sumatra tiger is a beauty! Great collection and photos


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 E. olivacea


Nice shot man!Is this one from one of my sacks or a Ken import?
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> My keyboard's a mess from drooling over your collection!


Lol! Thanks!  



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow! The lampropelma nigerrimum is feisty! And the sumatra tiger is a beauty! Great collection and photos


Thanks man! Both the nigerrimum and the sumatra tiger are right up there in the mix of my favorite species.  



syndicate said:


> Nice shot man!Is this one from one of my sacks or a Ken import?
> -Chris


Thanks man.  That's one of yours and they're growing like weeds! I'm hoping the other one is a male and matures soon because I also have 4 more from Ken who are all around 4".  I'm guessing they're female as well?


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'm hoping the other one is a male and matures soon because I also have 4 more from Ken who are all around 4".  I'm guessing they're female as well?


Dayam, thats awesome!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Dayam, thats awesome!


Thanks, Jeff.  I can't wait to pair them all! 

0.1 C. schioedtei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks man.  That's one of yours and they're growing like weeds!


Awesome man!Its always nice to see my kids growing up haha!
I'm sure you will have no problem breeding these down the road ;]
-Chris


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 C. schioedtei


Wow! She is gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## crawltech

Ya she is very nice lookin!....

....how come this thread isnt 5 star??...i put my vote in everytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

crawltech said:


> Ya she is very nice lookin!....
> 
> ....how come this thread isnt 5 star??...i put my vote in everytime


I was thinking the same thing a few days ago.


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> I was thinking the same thing a few days ago.


Sorry to be such a noob Jason, didn't know about the voting thing ... just added my 5 stars.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Awesome man!Its always nice to see my kids growing up haha!
> I'm sure you will have no problem breeding these down the road ;]
> -Chris


I know how you feel! I hope so Chris, they're one of my favorites and I'd love to get to hatch some out myself. 



advan said:


> Wow! She is gorgeous! :drool:


Thanks, Chad. I concur!  



crawltech said:


> Ya she is very nice lookin!....
> 
> ....how come this thread isnt 5 star??...i put my vote in everytime


Thanks, bud.  I'm not sure.  I don't know what this vote thing is you speak of. I've noticed the stars before but never knew what they meant. 



advan said:


> I was thinking the same thing a few days ago.


Well thanks! haha



papilio said:


> Sorry to be such a noob Jason, didn't know about the voting thing ... just added my 5 stars.


Thanks man! I didn't know about it either! lol

Here's my newest communal setup, a 10 gal housing 19 H. incei "Gold", all consisting of different sizes between .75"-2". I used fake plants because I don't have enough time to maintain a real setup, but I think it came out pretty nice anyways. It's been less than a week so there hasn't been much webbing, but I bet with a little bit of time they will cover the entire thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Here's my newest communal setup, a 10 gal housing 19 H. incei "Gold", all consisting of different sizes between .75"-2". I used fake plants because I don't have enough time to maintain a real setup, but I think it came out pretty nice anyways. It's been less than a week so there hasn't been much webbing, but I bet with a little bit of time they will cover the entire thing.


Beautiful...everyone loves communals.


----------



## papilio

Pretty inspiring Jason!    Right now I've got my whole collection in Vitaliy's enclosures, which are wonderful, but lately I'm really being pulled in the direction of full-blown faux-vivariums (sans the actual living plants) ... the more sophisticated the habitat, it seems, the more beautiful the Ts look.


----------



## crawltech

lookin good dude!...and about time this thread got 5 star rating!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow the H incei will definitely love that huge tank! Beautiful spiders .


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

paassatt said:


> Beautiful...everyone loves communals.


Thanks a bunch!  



papilio said:


> Pretty inspiring Jason!    Right now I've got my whole collection in Vitaliy's enclosures, which are wonderful, but lately I'm really being pulled in the direction of full-blown faux-vivariums (sans the actual living plants) ... the more sophisticated the habitat, it seems, the more beautiful the Ts look.


Thanks Pap, I don't have any of Vitaliy's enclosures but I do have a few from tarantulacages.  The reason I decided to make a tank myself this time around was because I had some acrylic laying around and I didn't feel like spending much money.  The enclosure came out nice, but I think I'm going to add a few items and get some isopods for it as well.  I don't want it to get too messy in there.  



crawltech said:


> lookin good dude!...and about time this thread got 5 star rating!


Thanks bud!  



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow the H incei will definitely love that huge tank! Beautiful spiders .


Thanks and I'm sure they will!  

Pairing C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful pair there, good luck on the pairing, do keep us updated .


----------



## jbm150

Nice Jason, thats awesome!  Best of luck to the three of you!


----------



## syndicate

Good luck with the Sumatran tigers!You got it this time ;]
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful pair there, good luck on the pairing, do keep us updated .


Thanks and will do!  



jbm150 said:


> Nice Jason, thats awesome!  Best of luck to the three of you!


Thanks, Jeff! But make it 4.  I have two females that have been paired and the other one has been paired for quite some time now.  She's also has a massive abdomen and excavates on the reg.  



syndicate said:


> Good luck with the Sumatran tigers!You got it this time ;]
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris. I'm really stoked about this pairing.


----------



## papilio

Wanna add my best wishes on this pairing too Jason, spectacular Ts!!  

Super shot of the male's tail, BTW!!!  Love it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Wanna add my best wishes on this pairing too Jason, spectacular Ts!!
> 
> Super shot of the male's tail, BTW!!!  Love it!


Thanks Pap, I agree.  They're one of the best looking arboreal species out there, hands down.  

0.1 A. purpurea w/ eggsac


----------



## Echolalia

Congrats on the sac  That is one beautiful Avic, I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow love the Avic pupurea! Looks like a big sac, congrats .


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Echolalia said:


> Congrats on the sac  That is one beautiful Avic, I'm quite jealous.





Hendersoniana said:


> Wow love the Avic pupurea! Looks like a big sac, congrats .



Thanks, guys!  

0.1 C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good job on the latest _A. purpurea_ sac man, hope its a good one for you!!!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Nice gbb! Mine will soon turn into that .


----------



## Storm76

I want a purpurea sooo bad!  Good luck with the eggsack!!!


----------



## Bosing

congratulations on the purpurea sac!!! I wish we were neighbors... lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Good job on the latest _A. purpurea_ sac man, hope its a good one for you!!!


Thanks, Chris! I hope they make it to 2nd instar too!  



Hendersoniana said:


> Nice gbb! Mine will soon turn into that .


Thanks man!  



Storm76 said:


> I want a purpurea sooo bad!  Good luck with the eggsack!!!


Thank you, Storm! 



Bosing said:


> congratulations on the purpurea sac!!! I wish we were neighbors... lol


Thank you, Bosing! That would be sweet wouldn't it.  Imagine the possibilities...  

0.1 P. subfusca 






And here are her roommates:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crawltech

Dude!...killer bucket of subfuscas!...cant wait to have my own bucket 'o poecis....lol

my poeci communals consist of 5 regalis sacmates (3rdi), and a 3 rufilata sacmates (3rdi aswell)...so not lookin nearly as cool as the subadult subfusca package....lol

congrats on all your success Jason!...keep up the insperational work my man!

EDIT: those subfuscas are from one of your females yes??...h-lands??...have you seen any "mixed" sp. in there??..as in some low, some high??....it looks like all h-lands, due to the light color/tiger stripes on the abdomen.


----------



## papilio

Ah, lovely sight Jason!!    Aren't subfuscas just so soft and cuddly?! 
Look to be just a bit older vintage than my own commune, such fun to watch them play with each other.


----------



## advan

I have to agree with Levi on this one! I want a bucket o' subs! Nice pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> Dude!...killer bucket of subfuscas!...cant wait to have my own bucket 'o poecis....lol
> 
> my poeci communals consist of 5 regalis sacmates (3rdi), and a 3 rufilata sacmates (3rdi aswell)...so not lookin nearly as cool as the subadult subfusca package....lol
> 
> congrats on all your success Jason!...keep up the insperational work my man!
> 
> EDIT: those subfuscas are from one of your females yes??...h-lands??...have you seen any "mixed" sp. in there??..as in some low, some high??....it looks like all h-lands, due to the light color/tiger stripes on the abdomen.


Hey man, thank you! Yes, they all came from the same eggsac.  I haven't really taken notice to the coloration of the group other than the males don't look quite as dark as the females.   I'll check them out once they all reach sub-adult size. 



papilio said:


> Ah, lovely sight Jason!!    Aren't subfuscas just so soft and cuddly?!
> Look to be just a bit older vintage than my own commune, such fun to watch them play with each other.


Thanks and yes they are! lol  I love them, might be my favorite poecilotheria and I agree, it's a ton of fun watching communals interact. 



advan said:


> I have to agree with Levi on this one! I want a bucket o' subs! Nice pics!


Thanks, Chad!  

0.1 C. brachyramosa

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## crawltech

Wow, beautiful lil T!.....

...and I cant wait to see tho subfuscas all grown up together!


----------



## Bosing

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 C. brachyramosa


wow!!!  I hope you can breed these too!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Man, that _Coremiocnemis brachyramosa_ is win. I haven't seen these available over here yet although when I do I shall be wanting some, they look awesome!


----------



## Storm76

Blueish legs....must...resist...to...add...to...wishlist....ARGH!


----------



## Hendersoniana

That C. brachyramosa is awesome! Love that bluish hue, very nice .


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

crawltech said:


> Wow, beautiful lil T!.....
> 
> ...and I cant wait to see tho subfuscas all grown up together!


Thanks bud! I can't wait either.  



Bosing said:


> wow!!!  I hope you can breed these too!!!


Thanks Bosing, but with the way these things grow, it'll probably be another couple of years before I get to breed these guys.  



mcluskyisms said:


> Man, that _Coremiocnemis brachyramosa_ is win. I haven't seen these available over here yet although when I do I shall be wanting some, they look awesome!


Thanks, Chris!  



Storm76 said:


> Blueish legs....must...resist...to...add...to...wishlist....ARGH!


Thanks man, they are only going to get more blue.  



Hendersoniana said:


> That C. brachyramosa is awesome! Love that bluish hue, very nice .


Thank you!  

0.1 C. ritae

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## syndicate

Nice ritae mang!Love this species!Hope to breed them soon 
-Chris


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow nice C ritae, small and beautiful colours!


----------



## Storm76

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks man, they are only going to get more blue.


Got a picture of an adult? Curious...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Nice ritae mang!Love this species!Hope to breed them soon
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris! Me too! 



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow nice C ritae, small and beautiful colours!


Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> Got a picture of an adult? Curious...


Nope, no adult pics yet.  You can find some pictures of adults if you google them though.  They also just had a name change. 

0.1 E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matt82

More praise for the C. brachyramosa here, definitely like the look of them.  Great C. ritae photos too and can never see enough E. olivacea pics either!


----------



## advan

That E.o lady is gorgeous Jason!


----------



## jbm150

I almost said, _good lookin' schmidti_ on that Eo.  Her legs are so dark!  Gorgeous girl, this is an amazing species!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

matt82 said:


> More praise for the C. brachyramosa here, definitely like the look of them.  Great C. ritae photos too and can never see enough E. olivacea pics either!


Thanks man! I can't wait till they get some size to them. The blues are going to be ridiculous! 



advan said:


> That E.o lady is gorgeous Jason!


Thanks, Chad!  



jbm150 said:


> I almost said, _good lookin' schmidti_ on that Eo.  Her legs are so dark!  Gorgeous girl, this is an amazing species!


Haha! Thanks, Jeff. She's a beauty isn't she? I can't wait till I can get my hands on a MM for these gals I have.  

1.0 P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## persistent

wow that's a stunning P. subfusca!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

persistent said:


> wow that's a stunning P. subfusca!


Thank you!  


My largest C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger" female decided to molt out on me rather than drop an eggsac so I paired her up again and here are a few pics of what went down.  I made sure there was a surplust of crickets for the female to eat so she wouldn't be interested in munching the male.  The pairing was smooth and I witnessed one awesome insertion.  The MM stayed with her all night and I took him out in the morning.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome pics Jason, gotta love the sexual dimorphism in Ornithoctoninae!


----------



## matt82

Definitely is a world of difference between appearance of the males and females of that genus, but I wasn't previously aware that it was consistent with the entire sub-family, as Chris mentioned there .  
Top notch pairing pics there Jason, going by the size difference, probably a good plan to let her eat her fill beforehand


----------



## advan

Good luck Jason!


----------



## grayzone

this is one pic thread i cant stay away from.. so many beautiful ts, and SO MUCH going on. You must be a busy guy Jason... i really love that C. ritae. I MUST add one to my collection.  Hope the Ornith paring goes as well as all your others seem to. Good luck

---------- Post added 05-22-2012 at 02:24 PM ----------

Cyriopagopus pairing i mean??


----------



## jbm150

Sweet dude, best of luck with the pairing!  Gorgeous spider, the Suma tiger is!


----------



## BCscorp

Really awesome pics man! Good luck on that C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


----------



## Shrike

Great pics as always.  That subfusca looks amazing!


----------



## Hendersoniana

I hope u get an egg sac this time round, beautiful pics as well!


----------



## syndicate

Yeahhh!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt

syndicate said:


> Yeahhh!!!!!


That is without a doubt one of the best pics I've seen here on AB. I hope you get a good and plentiful sac from her, Jason. I'd snap up a sling in a heartbeat.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome pics Jason, gotta love the sexual dimorphism in Ornithoctoninae!


Thanks, Chris!   It's a beautiful thing, isn't it?  



matt82 said:


> Definitely is a world of difference between appearance of the males and females of that genus, but I wasn't previously aware that it was consistent with the entire sub-family, as Chris mentioned there .
> Top notch pairing pics there Jason, going by the size difference, probably a good plan to let her eat her fill beforehand


Thank you, Matt! She's been chowing down ever since that pairing.  



advan said:


> Good luck Jason!


Thank you, Chad! 



grayzone said:


> this is one pic thread i cant stay away from.. so many beautiful ts, and SO MUCH going on. You must be a busy guy Jason... i really love that C. ritae. I MUST add one to my collection.  Hope the Ornith paring goes as well as all your others seem to. Good luck
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-22-2012 at 02:24 PM ----------
> 
> Cyriopagopus pairing i mean??


Thanks bud!  



jbm150 said:


> Sweet dude, best of luck with the pairing!  Gorgeous spider, the Suma tiger is!


Thanks, Jeff! They very well may be my favorite species!  



BCscorp said:


> Really awesome pics man! Good luck on that C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"


Thanks bro! 



Shrike said:


> Great pics as always.  That subfusca looks amazing!


Agreed and thank you!  



Hendersoniana said:


> I hope u get an egg sac this time round, beautiful pics as well!


Thanks, me too!



syndicate said:


> Yeahhh!!!!!


Yeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh booooyyyyyyyyy!  



paassatt said:


> That is without a doubt one of the best pics I've seen here on AB. I hope you get a good and plentiful sac from her, Jason. I'd snap up a sling in a heartbeat.


Thanks man, keep your fingers crossed.  

1.0 I. mira MM


----------



## Anastasia

Such dramatic change of color in E.olivacea from juveniles to adults, Beautiful pictures Jason!


----------



## malevolentrobot

as always your photo thread is rockin' some nice new pics and i have more tarantulas i need to add to my to-buy list  
hope the pairings you told me about go well!


----------



## mcluskyisms

That MM _Idiothele mira_ looks awesome, was just admiring Chads too, I think I may have to get me some...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Anastasia said:


> Such dramatic change of color in E.olivacea from juveniles to adults, Beautiful pictures Jason!


Yep! I personally like the 2-3" stage. Thank you! 



malevolentrobot said:


> as always your photo thread is rockin' some nice new pics and i have more tarantulas i need to add to my to-buy list
> hope the pairings you told me about go well!


Thanks, Holly!  



mcluskyisms said:


> That MM _Idiothele mira_ looks awesome, was just admiring Chads too, I think I may have to get me some...


Thanks, Chris!  

1.0 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"












0.1 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"












Side by side ventral, male on left, female on the right:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## syndicate

Great shots man!That female is looking nice!!Glad to see you got a pair out of your group!!
-Chris


----------



## paassatt

_Cyriopagopus_ is quickly becoming my favorite genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Great shots man!That female is looking nice!!Glad to see you got a pair out of your group!!
> -Chris


Thanks man, they both molted recently so I figured I'd do a side by side comparison again and now it's pretty obvious.  I was having a heck of a hard time trying to sex them out until now.  



paassatt said:


> _Cyriopagopus_ is quickly becoming my favorite genus.


Aren't they gorgeous!  

A new package came in the mail:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan

Wow! Nice pick ups Jason! You can send two Pho eves my way! Please!


----------



## syndicate

Nice haul man!!I heard a couple hardwickei were coming in that import!Any idea on sex of them yet?
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Wow! Nice pick ups Jason! You can send two Pho eves my way! Please!


Thanks, Chad.  I'll let you know how the breeding goes in 2014 or 2015.  



syndicate said:


> Nice haul man!!I heard a couple hardwickei were coming in that import!Any idea on sex of them yet?
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris. No idea on the sex yet, they came in as unsexed.  I'll let them settle into their enclosures for a couple months before I try sexing them.  They are absolutely huge btw. Somewhere in the 8" range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426

Dude where do get those animals from, must be from the Mafia.


----------



## paassatt

advan said:


> Wow! Nice pick ups Jason! You can send two Pho eves my way! Please!





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks, Chad.  I'll let you know how the breeding goes in 2014 or 2015.


Forgive my ignorance with regards to the lingo, but are the Pho eves _Phormingochilus everetti_?


----------



## syndicate

Protectyaaaneck said:


> They are absolutely huge btw. Somewhere in the 8" range.


Wow!Have fun with those crazy things haha!
-Chris


----------



## Philth

Nice stuff, the hardwickei are sweet.  I've got a space on my shelf reserved for them,...for years now 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Hoooly mother of God where did you get the everetti???!!!  Freakin' awesome!!!  I'm so jealous!

That's rhetorical, as to where you got them.  I'm glad either you or Chris got some, you guys (and a few others) are our best hope of getting them established in the hobby.  Awesome awesome pickups!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

LV-426 said:


> Dude where do get those animals from, must be from the Mafia.


???



paassatt said:


> Forgive my ignorance with regards to the lingo, but are the Pho eves _Phormingochilus everetti_?


Yeah buddy!  



syndicate said:


> Wow!Have fun with those crazy things haha!
> -Chris


I plan on it!  



Philth said:


> Nice stuff, the hardwickei are sweet.  I've got a space on my shelf reserved for them,...for years now
> 
> Later, Tom


Thanks, Tom. Lets hope someone in the States breeds them so you can fill that spot on your shelf.  



jbm150 said:


> Hoooly mother of God where did you get the everetti???!!!  Freakin' awesome!!!  I'm so jealous!
> 
> That's rhetorical, as to where you got them.  I'm glad either you or Chris got some, you guys (and a few others) are our best hope of getting them established in the hobby.  Awesome awesome pickups!


Thanks, Jeff!   

1.0 E. olivacea MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Hey Jason, I've got to agree, that second photo of the "Sumatra Tiger" pairing is one of the greatest shots ever!!!  :worship::worship:




p.s.  This one's pretty awesome too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Philth said:


> Nice stuff, the hardwickei are sweet.  I've got a space on my shelf reserved for them,...for years now
> 
> Later, Tom


^

Likewise, good luck with those gorgeous pedes and the bountiful, "to-die-for" spideys...


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow those hardwickeis look beautiful! Love the MM E olivacea as well .


----------



## hnyhny

Love yours spider and photo


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome photos as standard sir. 

Wouldnt fancy a pede myself though hah!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Hey Jason, I've got to agree, that second photo of the "Sumatra Tiger" pairing is one of the greatest shots ever!!!  :worship::worship:
> 
> p.s.  This one's pretty awesome too!


Thanks man! That olivacea shot is one of my all time favorites.   



dactylus said:


> ^
> 
> Likewise, good luck with those gorgeous pedes and the bountiful, "to-die-for" spideys...


Thanks, David.  



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow those hardwickeis look beautiful! Love the MM E olivacea as well .


Thank you! 



hnyhny said:


> Love yours spider and photo


Thanks! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome photos as standard sir.
> 
> Wouldnt fancy a pede myself though hah!


Thanks, Chris! lol 

1.0 L. nigerrimum





0.1 L. nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

GORGEOUS female! The males of the Lampropelmas seem to be kinda drabby colored always?


----------



## papilio

Hey Jason, LOVE this matched pair of your couple!!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Oh wow beautiful pair! The colour difference is so drastic, beautiful!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> GORGEOUS female! The males of the Lampropelmas seem to be kinda drabby colored always?


Thank you! Yes, the males don't look a thing like the females, but I wouldn't call them drabby.  I think they're some of the coolest MM's out there. 



papilio said:


> Hey Jason, LOVE this matched pair of your couple!!


Thanks, Pap! The female is slightly bigger than the male measuring somewhere around 5".   



Hendersoniana said:


> Oh wow beautiful pair! The colour difference is so drastic, beautiful!


Thank you! 

Here's a little update on the H. incei "Gold" communal:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone

whoa.. cool communal.. how many roughly are in there? All the same generation, or are there parents and offspring cohabbing?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

grayzone said:


> whoa.. cool communal.. how many roughly are in there? All the same generation, or are there parents and offspring cohabbing?


Thanks man.  I originally put 18 in there and they were from two different sacs but from the same mother.  

1.0 P. metallica

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.1 P. smithi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. miranda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 1.1 P. smithi


Did the pairing go well?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Did the pairing go well?


Yes it did! The last couple weeks I've been going crazy pairing T's.  I've paired two rufilata, 3 olivacea and one regalis.  Still up on the menu is striata, metallica, and miranda.  

0.1 P. cambridgei/irminia?  


















She's 6"+ and full of anger lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BCscorp

"She's 6"+ and full of anger lol. " lol   She is a bit on the green side eh.


----------



## advan

It's nice to see new pics of her! You can see her grumbling to herself in the second pic. LOL


----------



## Shrike

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Yes it did! The last couple weeks I've been going crazy pairing T's.  I've paired two rufilata, 3 olivacea and one regalis.  Still up on the menu is striata, metallica, and miranda.
> 
> 0.1 P. cambridgei/irminia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 6"+ and full of anger lol.


That is an odd looking Psalmopoeus.  Still beautiful though!  Congrats on the pairings.


----------



## Trogdora

That's one gorgeous mystery Psalmo.


----------



## jbm150

Great pics of the mystery Psalmo, what's the story on her?  Did you raise her into her looks or is she a new acquisition?


----------



## Storm76

Kinda looks like a hybrid of those species, yeah...weird looking specimen.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

BCscorp said:


> "She's 6"+ and full of anger lol. " lol   She is a bit on the green side eh.


Yep.  



advan said:


> It's nice to see new pics of her! You can see her grumbling to herself in the second pic. LOL


Haha, yeah, her chelicerae were moving non stop the whole shoot! 



Shrike said:


> That is an odd looking Psalmopoeus.  Still beautiful though!  Congrats on the pairings.


Yes she is and thank you! 



Trogdora said:


> That's one gorgeous mystery Psalmo.


Agreed! 



jbm150 said:


> Great pics of the mystery Psalmo, what's the story on her?  Did you raise her into her looks or is she a new acquisition?


Thanks, Jeff.  She's been with me for a while now.  She was my second tarantula and has dropped a couple dud sacs for me over the past couple of years.  I bought her as a cambridgei ,but she looks nothing like all the other adult cambridgei's I've seen.  It's just a guess but I'm thinking that she is a cambridgei/irminia hybrid.



Storm76 said:


> Kinda looks like a hybrid of those species, yeah...weird looking specimen.


Weird, but gorgeous.  

P. everetti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

^grow, Grow, GROW! And proliferate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt

jbm150 said:


> ^grow, Grow, GROW! And proliferate


Proliferation, plus distribution to the masses equals happy times for all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Jason,

Thank you for the many communal shots.  I really like the looks of that tank full of gold!!

The mystery Psalmo is beautiful.  Have you bred her to male cambridgei exclusively or have you tried a male irminia with her too?


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice shots Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> ^grow, Grow, GROW! And proliferate


Lol! Agreed, Jeff.  



paassatt said:


> Proliferation, plus distribution to the masses equals happy times for all.


Again I agree. 



dactylus said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thank you for the many communal shots.  I really like the looks of that tank full of gold!!
> 
> The mystery Psalmo is beautiful.  Have you bred her to male cambridgei exclusively or have you tried a male irminia with her too?


No problem Dave. The mystery Psalmo was my 2nd tarantula and has dropped two or thee dud eggsacs for me over the past couple years.  She was sold as a P. cambridgei, but her coloring told me otherwise so she was never paired, nor do I ever intend to pair her.  



mcluskyisms said:


> Nice shots Jason!


Thanks, Chris!  

1.0 Avicularia sp. - Pacaya-Samiria National Reserve, Peru

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## advan

I was hoping you were going to have some Theraphosidae pics for us! I'm jealous!


----------



## Storm76

I like seing Avics in their natural habitats...awesome!


----------



## MarkmD

Nice T's, I love them and have an Avic,Minatrix among my collection they are gentle and cute lol.


----------



## Hobo

That's awesome! You should have followed that avic to the females!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Oh WOW Jason!!    Those photos from Peru are incredible!!!
(jealous!   hehe)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> I was hoping you were going to have some Theraphosidae pics for us! I'm jealous!


This is the only one I came across the entire time I was in the jungle! lol I want to go back so bad already! 



Storm76 said:


> I like seing Avics in their natural habitats...awesome!


Me too, I just wish I had seen more of them.   



MarkmD said:


> Nice T's, I love them and have an Avic,Minatrix among my collection they are gentle and cute lol.


Thanks! 



Hobo said:


> That's awesome! You should have followed that avic to the females!


Dude, I looked everywhere in like a 200ft proximity of this guy for more of them and I couldn't find any.  I saw a bunch of other spiders but no tarantulas. 



papilio said:


> Oh WOW Jason!!    Those photos from Peru are incredible!!!
> (jealous!   hehe)


Thanks bud! They aren't that great of photos though.  I couldn't get a clear shot at this guy, he darted up the tree before I had time to take any more photos of him.  

Monocentropus balfouri!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Oh my, what a lovely sight!!!


----------



## jbm150

Wow, congrats on the balfouri babies!


----------



## syndicate

Nice job on the balfouri man!!Was waiting for you to post a photo like that haha!You gonna let any stay in the tank with the female?
-Chris


----------



## BCscorp

Awesome! congrats on the M. balfouri


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Oh my, what a lovely sight!!!


Agreed!!!!  



jbm150 said:


> Wow, congrats on the balfouri babies!


Thanks, Jeff!  



syndicate said:


> Nice job on the balfouri man!!Was waiting for you to post a photo like that haha!You gonna let any stay in the tank with the female?
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris!  I'm going to let them stay in there for a little while longer, but I've already seen a few 3rd instars amongst the 2nd instars so it shouldn't be too much longer until I count and seperate them. I'm not in any hurry to take them out though, she's doing a great job!  



BCscorp said:


> Awesome! congrats on the M. balfouri


Thanks bud!  

I poured some water onto her web earlier and she came out to inspect what was going on and ended up taking a drink:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio

Yeah!  Love the shot Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nevermind!








papilio said:


> Yeah!  Love the shot Jason!


Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## web eviction

Haha that's awesome!


----------



## Storm76

This species is so awesome in regards to parental care compared to others...I'm glad I joined this forum so I can see all those great pictures and read about it!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice work Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

web eviction said:


> Haha that's awesome!


Agreed!  



Storm76 said:


> This species is so awesome in regards to parental care compared to others...I'm glad I joined this forum so I can see all those great pictures and read about it!


Totally agreed, I love this species because of this feature, but I don't think it's exclusive to the species.  I think there are a few more species that do this, but I don't know any offhand. 



mcluskyisms said:


> Nice work Jason!


Thanks, Chris!  

Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger" eggsac!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## syndicate

Nice man!!Best luck with it! 
-Chris


----------



## papilio

Wow!  Exciting month Jason!!    Congrats!


----------



## jbm150

Congratulations definitely in order, awesome work!  Hope it produces bountifully for you


----------



## Storm76

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Totally agreed, I love this species because of this feature, but I don't think it's exclusive to the species.  I think there are a few more species that do this, but I don't know any offhand.


I'd love to know of others, but alas, I've only heard of this one caring that much for their offspring! 

Congrats on the sac and good luck!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good work on the _Cyriopagopus_ sac man!


----------



## CEC

Great Picture Thread, I am most envious of your collection, you have great taste in Ts! You have really set the bar high for other mid-west breeders! Best of  luck to current and future pairings!
Keep up the good work

-Chase


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Nice man!!Best luck with it!
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris!  



papilio said:


> Wow!  Exciting month Jason!!    Congrats!


Thank you!  



jbm150 said:


> Congratulations definitely in order, awesome work!  Hope it produces bountifully for you


Me too, Jeff. Thank you!  



Storm76 said:


> I'd love to know of others, but alas, I've only heard of this one caring that much for their offspring!
> 
> Congrats on the sac and good luck!


Thanks! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Good work on the _Cyriopagopus_ sac man!


Thank you, Chris!  



CEC said:


> Great Picture Thread, I am most envious of your collection, you have great taste in Ts! You have really set the bar high for other mid-west breeders! Best of  luck to current and future pairings!
> Keep up the good work
> 
> -Chase


Thank you very much, Chase!  

L. sp. "Borneo Black"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice one Jason!


----------



## Storm76

Nice! Good luck on raising theM!


----------



## dactylus

It is really nice to see the "now" M. balfouri communal tank in action.  Great work!!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice one Jason!


Thanks, Chris!  



Storm76 said:


> Nice! Good luck on raising theM!


Thanks man! 



dactylus said:


> It is really nice to see the "now" M. balfouri communal tank in action.  Great work!!
> 
> David


Thanks David! I love watching mom care for the kids, it's awesome!  

Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## advan

Congrats Jason! :clap: Put me on the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

advan said:


> Congrats Jason! :clap: Put me on the list!


^
What he said.  Book a group of those "Sumatran Tigers" for a journey to Minnesota!

Congratulations!!

David

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Congrats!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Congrats Jason! :clap: Put me on the list!


Thanks Chad, will do.  



dactylus said:


> ^
> What he said.  Book a group of those "Sumatran Tigers" for a journey to Minnesota!
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> David


Thanks David! 



Storm76 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bud!  

0.1 H. gabonensis












P. everetti

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Congrats Jason! :clap: Put me on the list!





dactylus said:


> ^
> What he said.  Book a group of those "Sumatran Tigers" for a journey to Minnesota!
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> David



Me 22222222!!  
WTG Jason!  :worship:


----------



## Storm76

Great looking H. gabonensis! Btw, I found some info that states villosella are terrestrail while gabonensis are arboreal? Aside from the fact that my villosella is usually EVERYWHERE but the ground in her enclosure, I wonder why there's that difference between them? So far, I though they can be found pretty close to each others habitat.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Me 22222222!!
> WTG Jason!  :worship:


Thank you!!!  



Storm76 said:


> Great looking H. gabonensis! Btw, I found some info that states villosella are terrestrail while gabonensis are arboreal? Aside from the fact that my villosella is usually EVERYWHERE but the ground in her enclosure, I wonder why there's that difference between them? So far, I though they can be found pretty close to each others habitat.


Thanks!  I've heard the rumors as well.  I haven't really witnessed them being anything of the sort, but I also haven't set them up in a really tall enclosure either. They do web all over the place, but I've never seen anything from them that would indicate that they are arboreal...so far. 

0.1 L. nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Gorgeous Lampropelma.  And I love that little everetti!


----------



## jbm150

Good God man! :drool:


----------



## BrettG

Loving everything on this page!


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful nigerrimum! Velvety black all over...looks stunning! 

As for the "arboreal" thing - as I said at least my H. villosella is usually up in the higher regions of the tank and extremely seldomly on the ground or the lower third of the enclosure. A friend of mine got a gabonesis lately and obviously that one seems to like the upper regions better as well. Oh well, we all know certain species behave different in captivity than in their natural habitat.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Wow! Awesome pictures and beautiful Ts. The L. nigerrimum is absolutely gorgeous. I only have one Lampropelma, L. violaceopes, but I definitely think I need to get one or two more...


----------



## Shrike

I absolutely love the H. gabonensis.  They're tough to find!


----------



## LV-426

The P. everetti you have are slings you are raising or the result of you breeding them?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Gorgeous Lampropelma.  And I love that little everetti!


Thank you! 



jbm150 said:


> Good God man! :drool:


Haha, she's gorgeous isn't she?  



BrettG said:


> Loving everything on this page!


Thanks Brett! 



Storm76 said:


> Beautiful nigerrimum! Velvety black all over...looks stunning!
> 
> As for the "arboreal" thing - as I said at least my H. villosella is usually up in the higher regions of the tank and extremely seldomly on the ground or the lower third of the enclosure. A friend of mine got a gabonesis lately and obviously that one seems to like the upper regions better as well. Oh well, we all know certain species behave different in captivity than in their natural habitat.


Thanks Jan! I'll have to set some of my gabonensis up in a tall enclosure and see what happens.  



FoxtheLviola said:


> Wow! Awesome pictures and beautiful Ts. The L. nigerrimum is absolutely gorgeous. I only have one Lampropelma, L. violaceopes, but I definitely think I need to get one or two more...


Thank you! You most definitely need to get more!  



Shrike said:


> I absolutely love the H. gabonensis.  They're tough to find!


Me too! They're one of my favorite species for sure. Hopefully one of my juvies will mature soon and I'll be able to pair my adult female again.  The MM I have right now is kind of on his last leg so I don't think he did anything when they cohabitated. :/ 



LV-426 said:


> The P. everetti you have are slings you are raising or the result of you breeding them?


I bought them back in July.  

1.1 Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CEC

Nice, good luck


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on the I. mira


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

CEC said:


> Nice, good luck


Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> Good luck on the I. mira


Thanks, Jan!  

A. laeta












A. purpurea












A. minatrix

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

Avic sling stampede

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Avic sling stampede


Haha, I was just going to stick with the A. laeta, but then I got carried away.  

Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger" - Almost there!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## advan

Awesome Jason! They're coming along nicely! 

P.S. Nice incubator!


----------



## syndicate

Nice man!!I also just found some 1st instars darkening up this week I'm pumped about!
@ Advan: thats my favorite incubator method hehe! ^
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Awesome Jason! They're coming along nicely!
> 
> P.S. Nice incubator!


Thanks, Chad! I decided to try this incubator style out because I saw some mold forming on the underside of the coffee filter. There was no way I was going to let that play out with this species. 



syndicate said:


> Nice man!!I also just found some 1st instars darkening up this week I'm pumped about!
> @ Advan: thats my favorite incubator method hehe! ^
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris! I think I know which species you're talking about and congrats! I hope everything goes well with them.  Also saw your P. met picture, I wish you the best of luck man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Nice company of Avics you have there Jason!    DROOLING over the Sumatra Tigers!


----------



## BrettG

Great pictures,and great incubator,as mentioned.Since switching from filters to this method we have had zero mold/losses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Nice company of Avics you have there Jason!    DROOLING over the Sumatra Tigers!


Thanks Michael! I just hope they make it to 2nd instar.  



BrettG said:


> Great pictures,and great incubator,as mentioned.Since switching from filters to this method we have had zero mold/losses.


Thanks, Brett! That's good to hear.  I hope I have the same results as you.   

1.0 M. balfouri MM

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

You're turning on my LUST button again here Jason!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Aww...beautiful T that balfouri, Jason!! If they just wouldn't be that expensive...grmbl...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Nice job with the "Sumatran Tigers"!  What a beautiful sight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> You're turning on my LUST button again here Jason!!!


Haha, thanks Michael!  He's a beauty isn't he?  



Storm76 said:


> Aww...beautiful T that balfouri, Jason!! If they just wouldn't be that expensive...grmbl...


Thanks, Jan! They aren't the cheapest species, are they?  



dactylus said:


> Nice job with the "Sumatran Tigers"!  What a beautiful sight.


Thanks, David!  


Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger" 2nd instars!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## advan

Big congrats Jason!


----------



## Storm76

Nice job, Jason!


----------



## BrettG

Wow,congrats,nice job!


----------



## Trogdora

Congrats, what a beautiful pile of slings! I hear some of these are MN-bound, can't wait to see them in person.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatra Tiger" 2nd instars!


  VERY cool Jason.. 
have you had time to get a count?


----------



## dactylus

Way to go Jason!!

:smile:

David


----------



## netr

Protectyaaaneck said:


>


 Forgive my being so late but this is one of my favourite photos that I've seen on AB. Absolutely wonderful. Little critters!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

What a sight!


----------



## AvicVerso

*long low whistle* those are some pretty babies congrats


----------



## papilio

Yes Jason, the photo which netr posted, the lovely hoard of slings intermingled with the pale litter of exuvia ... sublime!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Big congrats Jason!


Thank you, Chad!  



Storm76 said:


> Nice job, Jason!


Thanks, Jan!  



BrettG said:


> Wow,congrats,nice job!


Thanks, Brett!  



Trogdora said:


> Congrats, what a beautiful pile of slings! I hear some of these are MN-bound, can't wait to see them in person.


Thank you, Trogdora! I think there will be a decent group heading that way!  



grayzone said:


> VERY cool Jason..
> have you had time to get a count?


Thanks! I just got around to counting them yesterday and wound up with 116 big fat healthy slings!  



dactylus said:


> Way to go Jason!!
> 
> :smile:
> 
> David


Thanks a bunch, David!  



netr said:


> Forgive my being so late but this is one of my favourite photos that I've seen on AB. Absolutely wonderful. Little critters!


Thanks, Netr! I'm glad you like it so much! It's one of my favorites too, but I wish I could've gotten them all into focus!  



Johnny Spadix said:


> What a sight!


Thanks, Johnny!  



AvicVerso said:


> *long low whistle* those are some pretty babies congrats


Haha, thanks Zach! You should get a couple of these!  



papilio said:


> Yes Jason, the photo which netr posted, the lovely hoard of slings intermingled with the pale litter of exuvia ... sublime!!


Thanks, Michael! I like the photo as well but as I mentioned up there, I wish I could've gotten them all into focus!  

1.0 P. everetti

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Love that everetti.


----------



## grayzone

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thank you.   Check this thread out if you want to know more about H. gabonensis.


Sorry to drag this old post back to life, but thanks a lot for an interesting read. Been drooling over this sp. a lot lately


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Love that everetti.


Thanks, me too!  



grayzone said:


> Sorry to drag this old post back to life, but thanks a lot for an interesting read. Been drooling over this sp. a lot lately


Its all good man. Glad you brought it back up.  I love this species as well and it never hurts to read it again!  

1.1 M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

I can hardly wait for mine to become such beauties Jason!


----------



## Storm76

Good luck on the breeding, Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> I can hardly wait for mine to become such beauties Jason!


Thanks, Michael! It shouldn't be much longer until your slings are on their way!  



Storm76 said:


> Good luck on the breeding, Jason!


Thanks, Jan! He's got 4-5 more females to hook up with!  


Playing around with a new lense: 
E. murinus 1.5"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Kudos Jason!!


----------



## Storm76

I've tried capturing that green hue with mine, but failed. Great pics!


----------



## SabrinaBoost

Gorgeous T's and pictures!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Kudos Jason!!


Thanks, Michael!  



Storm76 said:


> I've tried capturing that green hue with mine, but failed. Great pics!


Thanks, Jan!  



SabrinaBoost said:


> Gorgeous T's and pictures!


Thank you, Sabrina!  

0.1 A. diversipes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

Nice work Jason! Love the foot shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Yeah, like ^ said!  lol Looks like you're a natural with this macro business Jason!!


----------



## Dagmara

Stunning photos


----------



## ShadowBlade

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 P. cambridgei/irminia?


Do you happen to remember if she had any strange coloration as a juvenile? Like reddish/goldish more than green?

I mean, I had almost forgotten about my mystery cambridgei from years ago:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?94847-Red-cambridgei...

Do you remember when you got her?

-Sean


----------



## Storm76

And another fluffball! Great shots! Gotta love Avics and their colorations...


----------



## dactylus

Nice Avic photos Jason!!

The Sumatran Tiger slings that I received from you are looking great and doing well!!  Thank you for producing these gems and for sending a group of them to Minnesota!!  Keep up the good work!



David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Nice work Jason! Love the foot shots!


Thank you Chad! I want to get even closer!  



papilio said:


> Yeah, like ^ said!  lol Looks like you're a natural with this macro business Jason!!


Thanks, but eh, I don't think I'm as good as you or Chad yet.  



Dagmara said:


> Stunning photos


Thank you!  



ShadowBlade said:


> Do you happen to remember if she had any strange coloration as a juvenile? Like reddish/goldish more than green?
> 
> I mean, I had almost forgotten about my mystery cambridgei from years ago:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?94847-Red-cambridgei...
> 
> Do you remember when you got her?
> 
> -Sean


Hey Sean, She was my second tarantula, purchased almost 4 years ago and is still alive.  I don't remember her much as a juvie though.  I might have a few pics but I'd have to do some digging. I'll let you know if I find anything.  



Storm76 said:


> And another fluffball! Great shots! Gotta love Avics and their colorations...


Thanks, Jan! A. diversipes have beautiful colors!  



dactylus said:


> Nice Avic photos Jason!!
> 
> The Sumatran Tiger slings that I received from you are looking great and doing well!!  Thank you for producing these gems and for sending a group of them to Minnesota!!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> David


Thank you David. I hope you're enjoying them!  

1.0 P. metallica

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dactylus

Nice metallica shots, the MN contingent is unanimous in their agreement!!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Nice metallica shots, the MN contingent is unanimous in their agreement!!
> 
> David


Thank you, David! I'm glad you all enjoy them.  

0.1 P. tigrinawesseli

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

One thing I really like about Poecies is their "evil look" due to the coloring of the eyehill being blackish. They kinda look really angry, although they can't make any impression like that at all and it's only imagination. But it sure looks awesome! Great pics, Jason!


----------



## papilio

Nice Jason!!  Wonderful shots of my second favorite poeci!


----------



## Hydrazine

Storm76 said:


> One thing I really like about Poecies is their "evil look" due to the coloring of the eyehill being blackish. They kinda look really angry, although they can't make any impression like that at all and it's only imagination. But it sure looks awesome! Great pics, Jason!


P.miranda has very distinct "angry eyebrows", if I remember correctly.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> One thing I really like about Poecies is their "evil look" due to the coloring of the eyehill being blackish. They kinda look really angry, although they can't make any impression like that at all and it's only imagination. But it sure looks awesome! Great pics, Jason!


Thanks, Jan! I love my angry pokies as well!  



papilio said:


> Nice Jason!!  Wonderful shots of my second favorite poeci!


Thanks, Michael! P. tigrinawesseli is right up there with metallica and formosa for my second favorite as well, sort of a toss up between the three though.  Subfusca is definitely number one though!  



Hydrazine said:


> P.miranda has very distinct "angry eyebrows", if I remember correctly.


Definitely, they all have some sort of angry eyebrow variation.  

A. laeta

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BrettG

Got to love A.laeta....Not many people appreciate them as adults,but in our opinion they are gorgeous.Always a pleasure looking at your pics


----------



## Philth

Same here, I'm not big on Avic's but always get a stiffy for A. laeta.  I've seen the ones that live on St.John a few times, so I'm a bit partial since its the only arboreal I've seen in the wild.  Nice pics as usual!
Later, Tom


----------



## Storm76

Yeah, I'm one of those to whom A. laeta isn't that appealing once mature. I've recently seen Iridopelma zorodes slings pop up over here now and then. I might gonna try get my hands on a couple of those...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

BrettG said:


> Got to love A.laeta....Not many people appreciate them as adults,but in our opinion they are gorgeous.Always a pleasure looking at your pics


Thanks, Brett! I have to agree, this is my only A. laeta and I absolutely love the color change so far. Gorgeous combination of colors.  



Philth said:


> Same here, I'm not big on Avic's but always get a stiffy for A. laeta.  I've seen the ones that live on St.John a few times, so I'm a bit partial since its the only arboreal I've seen in the wild.  Nice pics as usual!
> Later, Tom


Thanks, Tom! I'd like to visit them in the wild some day, but for now I have some other destinations on my mind.  



Storm76 said:


> Yeah, I'm one of those to whom A. laeta isn't that appealing once mature. I've recently seen Iridopelma zorodes slings pop up over here now and then. I might gonna try get my hands on a couple of those...


I've also seen a few pics pop up of zorodes lately, but yeah, adult laeta aren't really that appealing.  

O. aureotibialis

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Gorgeous T!


----------



## dactylus

:biggrin:

Nice pics Jason!!


----------



## Storm76

Great pics!


----------



## papilio

Wonderful photos Jason!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Gorgeous T!


Thanks, I agree!  



dactylus said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Nice pics Jason!!


Thanks, David! I've only looked at one so far, and this one appears to be female.  



Storm76 said:


> Great pics!


Thanks, Jan!  



papilio said:


> Wonderful photos Jason!!!


Thank you, Michael! Still working on the lighting.  

H. sp. "Bach Ma"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

H. gabonensis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

I love this H. gabonensis!  
And you're doing impressive work Jason, keep it up!


----------



## advan

Nice shots! I love the webbing one!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Verrah nice, as always Mr. Newland.


----------



## Storm76

Cutie! Wish I could get some better pics of my villosella, but she's very shy and pics through the acryl and webbing turn out too bad to post them.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> I love this H. gabonensis!
> And you're doing impressive work Jason, keep it up!


Thanks, Michael! I've become a bit lazy with changing my technique due to my busy schedule, but soon I plan to experiment a little more with the lighting.  



advan said:


> Nice shots! I love the webbing one!


Thanks, Chad! I like that one a lot too.  



mcluskyisms said:


> Verrah nice, as always Mr. Newland.


Thank you, Chris!  



Storm76 said:


> Cutie! Wish I could get some better pics of my villosella, but she's very shy and pics through the acryl and webbing turn out too bad to post them.


My gabonensis are very shy as well, must run in the genus!  

1.0 A. diversipes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

Looking at those A. diversipes shots, I seriously hope I won' t have bad luck again with the couple slings I've here. Both are in premolt currently, look healthy and act rather defensive as usual for the species so I'm knocking on wood I don't lose them again! (last one got stuck in its molt and died *sniffle*)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Looking at those A. diversipes shots, I seriously hope I won' t have bad luck again with the couple slings I've here. Both are in premolt currently, look healthy and act rather defensive as usual for the species so I'm knocking on wood I don't lose them again! (last one got stuck in its molt and died *sniffle*)


Thanks, Jan! I wish you luck!  

0.1 T. subcaeruleus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful H. gabonensis!!


----------



## Shrike

Nice looking Tap! Love that species.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Beautiful H. gabonensis!!


Thanks, David! These guys are getting pretty big.  I'm hoping one of them turns out to be male.  



Shrike said:


> Nice looking Tap! Love that species.


Thank you! They're one of my favorites as well! : D

0.1 P. everetti

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## advan

Beautiful spider and awesome pics!


----------



## Storm76

Cute little fella...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Beautiful spider and awesome pics!


Thanks, Chad!  



Storm76 said:


> Cute little fella...


Thanks, Jan!  

So I decided to check on my H. incei "Gold" communal to see if they were doing alright and it turns out that they were behaving naughty towards one another and not really acting so communal.  I started out with 18 of them in there and when I took them all out I was left with 8. A few of them were really big and fat and a few others were still very small and underfed.  I'm not sure if the tank was too small for the amount of individuals I put in there or they just really aren't that communal, but I decided to take them all out and house them individually.  I figured I would clean out the enclosure from top to bottom and give it to my M. balfouri female and the kids that were still living with her.  It's been a week or so since I placed them in their new enclosure and they really haven't ventured out of their hide too much, but today I found the female out for a stroll.   I like to call this series of pics, "Where Mom goes, I go".

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## papilio

Man that hurts to hear, Jason ... I've got one H. incei 'gold' and love it, shame to lose such beautiful spiders.  But all in the name of experimentation I guess huh?

Amazing that the M. balfouri are still hitching a ride on mom at their size!


----------



## syndicate

Nice one man!!How many are living in there with the female?Also I noticed the same thing keeping the normal form H.incei together.I think you need to really give them a huge tank so they can each create there own territories.
More tolerant than truly communal!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Your T. subcaeruleus is just stunning. I love the look of that species. And the picture of the M. balfouri and sling is adorable.


----------



## Storm76

LOL - backpacking - someone is tired of walking on their own their I guess hehe


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Man that hurts to hear, Jason ... I've got one H. incei 'gold' and love it, shame to lose such beautiful spiders.  But all in the name of experimentation I guess huh?
> 
> Amazing that the M. balfouri are still hitching a ride on mom at their size!


It's alright, I put them in there knowing what could happen.  I pretty much had a feeling that was going to happen anyway so it wasn't as bad of a letdown as it could've been.

I think the mom and kids are liking their new home, but none of them have really ventured out of her burrow.   



syndicate said:


> Nice one man!!How many are living in there with the female?Also I noticed the same thing keeping the normal form H.incei together.I think you need to really give them a huge tank so they can each create there own territories.
> More tolerant than truly communal!
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris! There are 5 total right now, used to be six but I removed one to sell.  I might try another H. incei gold communal enclosure one day, but for now I'm just going to keep them separate. And I agree, the right word is tolerant, not communal. It will be interesting to see how the balfouri babies fair with the mom.  I've given plenty of room for the 5 of them to construct their own homes should the move out of moms house.  



FoxtheLviola said:


> Your T. subcaeruleus is just stunning. I love the look of that species. And the picture of the M. balfouri and sling is adorable.


Thank you! She keeps darkening with every molt and is quite the stunner now.  



Storm76 said:


> LOL - backpacking - someone is tired of walking on their own their I guess hehe


Yeah, I got a good laugh out of it too! I wish her and the kids would come out more often though. 

0.1 P. brachyramosa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike

Love the pic of the M. Balfouri with the hitchhiker sling! Very cool. Bummer to hear about the H. incei communal. I guess you can't win them all. Will you give it another go with a bigger tank?


----------



## Storm76

Awesome! P. brachyramosa! I still want one of those, too. How's the temper of the little one so far? I hear they are tiny terrors?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Shrike said:


> Love the pic of the M. Balfouri with the hitchhiker sling! Very cool. Bummer to hear about the H. incei communal. I guess you can't win them all. Will you give it another go with a bigger tank?


Thanks, me too! It's one of my favorites for sure.  I don't think I'll do another H. incei "Gold" communal anytime soon, but I guess there's always a possibility.   



Storm76 said:


> Awesome! P. brachyramosa! I still want one of those, too. How's the temper of the little one so far? I hear they are tiny terrors?


Thank you! I love this species! They are pretty fast but I wouldn't say they have a bad temper, just very skittish.

0.1 E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

Nice Jason, you've really gotten this macro stuff down haven't you?  :biggrin:  
Lookin' good, beautiful colors!


----------



## advan

Gorgeous lady! Nice shots Jason! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Storm76

Great shots, Jason! Lovely tarsal claws of a beautiful T!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Nice Jason, you've really gotten this macro stuff down haven't you?  :biggrin:
> Lookin' good, beautiful colors!


Thanks, Michael! I'm trying!  



advan said:


> Gorgeous lady! Nice shots Jason! Keep 'em coming!


Thanks, Chad!  



Storm76 said:


> Great shots, Jason! Lovely tarsal claws of a beautiful T!


Thank you, Jan! I love taking pics of the claws.  

0.1 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Formerphobe

Very nice!


----------



## papilio

More wonderful images Jason, and what a beautiful spider!    That carapace shot is unreal!!


----------



## Arachtion

Protectyaaaneck said:


> So adorable when they're small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Wow that Sulawesi is gorgeous, I love the coloration and velvety look of the undersides of the femurs!


----------



## Storm76

Had a good laugh at the Sulawesi going upside down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate

Storm76 said:


> Had a good laugh at the Sulawesi going upside down


I don't say this often about tarantulas but these are truly a very aggressive species!!I have kept many many different Asian tarantulas here but never have I seen even 2nd instar spiderligns give threat displays and try to bite lol!!The adults will also stridulate quite loudly!Not very friendly spiders hehe! 
-Chris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

syndicate said:


> I don't say this often about tarantulas but these are truly a very aggressive species!!I have kept many many different Asian tarantulas here but never have I seen even 2nd instar spiderligns give threat displays and try to bite lol!!The adults will also stridulate quite loudly!Not very friendly spiders hehe!
> -Chris


As usual, I guess this depends on the individual specimen though. I've heard most people say they aren't worse than any Lampropelma spp. Not to mention that my Chilobrachys fimbriatus are of the same attitude what you describe there. 2" - but certainly with the attitude of a 5"+


----------



## Formerphobe

I think this qualifies as an Enabling photo...  


Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

syndicate said:


> I don't say this often about tarantulas but these are truly a very aggressive species!!I have kept many many different Asian tarantulas here but never have I seen even 2nd instar spiderligns give threat displays and try to bite lol!!The adults will also stridulate quite loudly!Not very friendly spiders hehe!
> -Chris


Chris you are right on about the aggressiveness of this species.  I received threat displays from several of the 2i "Sulawesi" slings that I just got from you.  Beautiful spiders!!  Thank you for producing them!!  I'm looking forward to growing these up!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Finally have some breeding news to share this year: 

Avicularia purpurea


Lampropelma nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Sweet!  WTG Jason!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Storm76

Congrats, Jason! Please update on their progress when there's something new


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Sweet!  WTG Jason!!  :biggrin:


Thank you, Michael!  



Storm76 said:


> Congrats, Jason! Please update on their progress when there's something new


Thanks, Jan! Will do.  

0.1 P. rufilata w/ eggsac!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. subfusca "Highland"

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## stewstew8282

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 P. subfusca "Highland"


Sir Mix A Lot is pleased...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 I. mira

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Formerphobe

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 I. mira


Well, it took me a few minutes to reply to this.  I had to wipe the drool off my keyboard...  Beautiful, beautiful spider!  Great pictures!  Can't wait till my little one looks like this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice shots of the _I. mira_ Jason, finally managed to get a spiderling of these the other week!


----------



## paassatt

How did you manage to cajole the _I. mira_ out of her trap door burrow for the photos, Jason? At the slightest disturbance mine runs back down it, slams the door and won't be seen for a while afterwards.

-Chris


----------



## Storm76

BEAUTIFUL subfusca and I.mira Jason! Awesome shots...gotta love those, right?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Formerphobe said:


> Well, it took me a few minutes to reply to this.  I had to wipe the drool off my keyboard...  Beautiful, beautiful spider!  Great pictures!  Can't wait till my little one looks like this.


LOL! Thank you! It's such an awesome sp.! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Nice shots of the _I. mira_ Jason, finally managed to get a spiderling of these the other week!


Thank you and congrats! 



paassatt said:


> How did you manage to cajole the _I. mira_ out of her trap door burrow for the photos, Jason? At the slightest disturbance mine runs back down it, slams the door and won't be seen for a while afterwards.
> 
> -Chris


I had to poke and prod her out of her burrow, but once out, she wouldn't sit still for pictures.  I'm lucky to have gotten the ones that I did. 



Storm76 said:


> BEAUTIFUL subfusca and I.mira Jason! Awesome shots...gotta love those, right?


Thank you, Jan! I love both species!  


Got a couple more eggsacs in the past 24 hours:

Poecilotheria rufilata 


Holothele incei "Gold"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

Congrats again Jason!!    Everyone needs a nice big _rufilata_ in their collection, and _H. incei_ 'gold'  quickly became one of my faves, with its adult coloration clearly evident even on a 1-inch sling!  

(... but nearly refuses to stay put during a photo shoot!  hehe)


----------



## Shrike

Congrats on the recent success...and that I. mira is looking sweet.


----------



## grayzone

looks like your luck for 2013 is changing  with some very nice sp. too! congrats


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the couple new sacs!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Congrats again Jason!!    Everyone needs a nice big _rufilata_ in their collection, and _H. incei_ 'gold'  quickly became one of my faves, with its adult coloration clearly evident even on a 1-inch sling!
> 
> (... but nearly refuses to stay put during a photo shoot!  hehe)


Thanks, Michael! Glad you like the H. incei "Gold"!  



Shrike said:


> Congrats on the recent success...and that I. mira is looking sweet.


Thank you!  



grayzone said:


> looks like your luck for 2013 is changing  with some very nice sp. too! congrats


Thanks, bud!  



Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the couple new sacs!


Thanks, Jan!  

1.0 L. violaceopes MM

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

What a handsome guy!  And truly exceptional photos Jason!!   :worship:
Amazing emboli shots!!!


----------



## dactylus

*Beautiful photos Jason!!* 

Are you secretly living and photographing inverts in Minnesota?  :biggrin:

Congrats on the eggsacs.  I see a few species there that will hopefully be making a trip to my home later this summer.  Good luck!!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Now that's what I call "leggy"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> What a handsome guy!  And truly exceptional photos Jason!!   :worship:
> Amazing emboli shots!!!


Thank you, Michael! I don't know about amazing, but yea, the photos are slowly getting a little better.  



dactylus said:


> *Beautiful photos Jason!!*
> 
> Are you secretly living and photographing inverts in Minnesota?  :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats on the eggsacs.  I see a few species there that will hopefully be making a trip to my home later this summer.  Good luck!!
> 
> David


Thank you, David! What do you mean by living and photographing in MN? Yes, Michael and Chad have given me some pointers, if that's what you're hinting at.  I hope some of these will be making it your way as well.  



Storm76 said:


> Now that's what I call "leggy"


You know it. lol He's also surprisingly speedy for such a large male.  Caught me off guard on more than one occasion.  

0.1 I. mira w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Storm76

Sweet! Good luck!


----------



## papilio

Congrats once again Jason!  :worship:

I realize now that I shouldn't have been the least bit surprised that your macros looked so great right off the bat the way they did ... Last night I happened to return to your magnificent Machu Picchu set on flickr and watched the new-style slideshow of the whole thing (along with all of the wonderful shots of invert friends your eyes spotted in the jungle), and loved it.  You truly are a gifted photographer Jason!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

Wonderful pics! I can't wait to see some of those passed around!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Sweet! Good luck!


Thanks, Jan!  



papilio said:


> Congrats once again Jason!  :worship:
> 
> I realize now that I shouldn't have been the least bit surprised that your macros looked so great right off the bat the way they did ... Last night I happened to return to your magnificent Machu Picchu set on flickr and watched the new-style slideshow of the whole thing (along with all of the wonderful shots of invert friends your eyes spotted in the jungle), and loved it.  You truly are a gifted photographer Jason!


Wow, thanks for the compliment Michael! I'm hoping to go back to Peru again this year if everything goes to plan!  I also have yet to explore the new Flickr. Hopefully they made changes for the good? 



Brizzl said:


> Wonderful pics! I can't wait to see some of those passed around!


Thank you! I hope the sac turns out well so there can be some passing around.  

A. laeta

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dactylus

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thank you, David! What do you mean by living and photographing in MN? Yes, Michael and Chad have given me some pointers, if that's what you're hinting at.  I hope some of these will be making it your way as well.


Congrats on the I. mira Jason!!

Yes, I was referring to the Michael & Chad's "macro school of invert goodness" with the Minnesota comment.

You have some great shots here!  Keep up the good work my friend!!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome man, good luck!


----------



## Brizzl

Those pics kinda redeemed A. laeta for me. Pretty neat.


----------



## Storm76

Up until they're adult, I like the looks of A. laeta, but they don't appeal to me anymore once they gained full adult "coloration". Although their behavior is SO much more like Iridos 
There's a very interesting looking Avic out there I saw the other day, need to look it up and link it to you, looks amazingly non-avicish


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Congrats on the I. mira Jason!!
> 
> Yes, I was referring to the Michael & Chad's "macro school of invert goodness" with the Minnesota comment.
> 
> You have some great shots here!  Keep up the good work my friend!!
> 
> David


Thank you, David! 



mcluskyisms said:


> Awesome man, good luck!


Thanks, Chris! 



Brizzl said:


> Those pics kinda redeemed A. laeta for me. Pretty neat.


Thank you! It's been losing its beautiful colors with every molt though.  



Storm76 said:


> Up until they're adult, I like the looks of A. laeta, but they don't appeal to me anymore once they gained full adult "coloration". Although their behavior is SO much more like Iridos
> There's a very interesting looking Avic out there I saw the other day, need to look it up and link it to you, looks amazingly non-avicish


Which Avic?

0.1 P. everetti

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

L. nigerrimum EWL's:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## advan

Beautiful spiders Jason! :drool:

Good luck with the sacs too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## papilio

What a coup Jason!!  Huge congrats!  :biggrin:


----------



## dactylus

Looking good Jason!!

David


----------



## Balvala

These images look absolutely wonderful, my friend. You truly have no idea how horribly I've wanted the opportunity to care for a _Phormingochilus Everetti_, so to see one flourishing under your wing like this at least allows me to vicariously simulate for a moment the experiences you have with her. That might have come across as oddly naive or obsessive, but I hope you'll admire the candor.

Good luck with the developing _L. Nigerrimum_ as well. I hope the majority (or all for the matter) turn without any substantial issue.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Beautiful spiders Jason! :drool:
> 
> Good luck with the sacs too! Fingers crossed!


Thanks, Chad! 



papilio said:


> What a coup Jason!!  Huge congrats!  :biggrin:


Thanks, Michael!  



dactylus said:


> Looking good Jason!!
> 
> David


Thanks, David!  



Balvala said:


> These images look absolutely wonderful, my friend. You truly have no idea how horribly I've wanted the opportunity to care for a _Phormingochilus Everetti_, so to see one flourishing under your wing like this at least allows me to vicariously simulate for a moment the experiences you have with her. That might have come across as oddly naive or obsessive, but I hope you'll admire the candor.
> 
> Good luck with the developing _L. Nigerrimum_ as well. I hope the majority (or all for the matter) turn without any substantial issue.


Thanks! Hopefully I can breed them later this year or early next year!  

0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Beautiful Jason!  Thanks to you I've really been turned on to what a fantastic genus this is!!  :biggrin:


----------



## jbm150

Awesome shots of gorgeous species.  Love seeing the everetti growing up!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Beautiful Jason!  Thanks to you I've really been turned on to what a fantastic genus this is!!  :biggrin:


Thanks, Michael! I think it might be my favorite genus!  



jbm150 said:


> Awesome shots of gorgeous species.  Love seeing the everetti growing up!


Thanks, Jeff! Me too!  

O. diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JZC

I love me some cute little tarantula toeses and feetsies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> Beautiful spiders Jason! :drool:
> 
> Good luck with the sacs too! Fingers crossed!


Exactly that!  

PS: I'm gonna look up that Avic and send you a PM about it - they look pretty amazing and I haven't seen a lot of them in collections neither here, nor over there


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

JZCtarantulafan said:


> I love me some cute little tarantula toeses and feetsies!!!!!!!!!!


Me too!  



Storm76 said:


> Exactly that!
> 
> PS: I'm gonna look up that Avic and send you a PM about it - they look pretty amazing and I haven't seen a lot of them in collections neither here, nor over there


Thanks! That's a nice looking avic! 

L. nigerrimum EWL's and 1st instars:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Really nice Jason!!  

One day I'll have some babies of my own ... 3 failures so far.


----------



## Storm76

Sweet! Congrats on the L. nigerrimum! Hope all goes well with their development.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Really nice Jason!!
> 
> One day I'll have some babies of my own ... 3 failures so far.


Thanks, Michael! I'm sure you'll get a good sac soon, hanging out with Chad can only increase your chances 10 fold.   



Storm76 said:


> Sweet! Congrats on the L. nigerrimum! Hope all goes well with their development.


Thanks, Jan!  

1.1 H. gabonensis

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Balvala

This is absolutely great, Jason. I would love to care for an H. Gabonensis if and when your female produces a viable sac from this attempt. I can't get over that subtly multicolored, almost geometric pattern throughout their abdomen...


----------



## Storm76

If the babies wouldn't be that tiny, I'd probably try pairing my villosella female...especially after she made a dudsac a few months ago already....good luck with those, buddy!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Balvala said:


> This is absolutely great, Jason. I would love to care for an H. Gabonensis if and when your female produces a viable sac from this attempt. I can't get over that subtly multicolored, almost geometric pattern throughout their abdomen...


Thank you! They're an awesome species.  Probably my favorite dwarf right now. I'll let you know if anything happens with any of my females.  



Storm76 said:


> If the babies wouldn't be that tiny, I'd probably try pairing my villosella female...especially after she made a dudsac a few months ago already....good luck with those, buddy!


Haha, they are super tiny!!!  Thanks, Jan!  

Holothele incei "Gold" 1st instars: 








---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 08:20 PM ----------

Poecilotheria rufilata EWL's:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## mcluskyisms

Good luck with the _H. Gabonensis_ again! Also, nice work with the _H. incei_.


----------



## Storm76

Geez! Yep, that's what I call "tiny"! Nice job, Jason


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Good luck with the _H. Gabonensis_ again! Also, nice work with the _H. incei_.


Thanks, Chris!  



Storm76 said:


> Geez! Yep, that's what I call "tiny"! Nice job, Jason


Yes, they are, thanks Jan!  

0.1 P. subfusca

















This is the mother of the last female P. subfusca I posted.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

What a beauty! I just -love- their contrast!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> What a beauty! I just -love- their contrast!


Thanks, Jan. Me too!  

1.0 P. metallica MM

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Beautiful Jason!  I've always wondered how much of the blue MMs retained.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Beautiful Jason!  I've always wondered how much of the blue MMs retained.


Thanks, Michael! I think I could've done a bit better with those last shots, the males do dull out after an ultimate molt, but I don't think they dull out as much as my photos indicate.  

0.1.xx M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

P. rufilata eggsac #2

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the successfull sacs, Jason! I'm having to smile every time I see M. balfouri raising young...it's kinda adorable and very itneresting.


----------



## Bless403

Hate to tell you man but that that's a p.irminia


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Bless403 said:


> Hate to tell you man but that that's a p.irminia


What's a P. irminia?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big B

Awesome thread! You have some good looking T's and seem to be doing quite well on breeding them. 
Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the successfull sacs, Jason! I'm having to smile every time I see M. balfouri raising young...it's kinda adorable and very itneresting.


Thanks, Jan! M. balfouri's motherly behavior is one of my favorite things too.   It never gets old.  Those slings are really plump right now thanks to mom.  



Big B said:


> Awesome thread! You have some good looking T's and seem to be doing quite well on breeding them.
> Thanks for sharing =)


Thanks!  

0.1 P. miranda

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## paassatt

Fantastic detail on the _P. miranda_ eye shots! 

-Chris


----------



## papilio

Really beautiful shots here Jason!!


----------



## Storm76

Gotta love their "mask"


----------



## Eldric

Very nice pictures. Congrats on all the sacs!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

paassatt said:


> Fantastic detail on the _P. miranda_ eye shots!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris!   



papilio said:


> Really beautiful shots here Jason!!


Thanks, Michael!  



Storm76 said:


> Gotta love their "mask"


Yep, I love taking pictures of Poecilotheria for this very reason!  



bethr said:


> Very nice pictures. Congrats on all the sacs!


Thank you, Beth!  

1.1 P. regalis 



Just a slight size difference. lol 

P. rufilata EWL's and 1st instars:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alltheworld601

the size difference there is extremely comical.  she's gorgeous though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

^  Yeah like Jacqueline said!!  lol  Hope the little guy survived their date!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Alltheworld601 said:


> the size difference there is extremely comical.  she's gorgeous though.


Thanks, Jacqueline! I had no idea she was that much bigger than him until I placed them together.  She's so kind towards him though. They've been cohabbing since I took these photos. 



papilio said:


> ^  Yeah like Jacqueline said!!  lol  Hope the little guy survived their date!


Thanks, Michael! He's doing fine so far, but I have a feeling he's a little old. I'm going to hunt down another male here in a while. 

0.1 P. regalis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. striata

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Wow, fantastic shots Jason!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Wow, fantastic shots Jason!!  :biggrin:


Thanks, Michael! 

0.1 L. sp. "Borneo Black"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76

Your Poecies obviously have no problem sitting still for a photoshoot. My male P. subfusca never sits still in one spot once the light hits him lately. Since he's in premolt, I hope I can get some nice shots once he's molted


----------



## Eddie Brock

Looks like he's giving the cameraman the middle finger lol


----------



## jbm150

That Borneo black is just insane, well done!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Your Poecies obviously have no problem sitting still for a photoshoot. My male P. subfusca never sits still in one spot once the light hits him lately. Since he's in premolt, I hope I can get some nice shots once he's molted


Haha, you have no idea.  It takes a long time for me to get any of my pokies to sit still.  Good luck with the shots.  



Eddie Brock said:


> Looks like he's giving the cameraman the middle finger lol


Which one? 



jbm150 said:


> That Borneo black is just insane, well done!


Thank you, Jeff! 


All four Phormingochilus everetti females decided to molt again!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. ornata










---------- Post added 07-25-2013 at 11:27 AM ----------

E. murinus eggsac:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 C. chicoi

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Shrike

Wow, that last one is a gorgeous T.  Nice work with the E. murinus!


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on the E. murinus sac!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Shrike said:


> Wow, that last one is a gorgeous T.  Nice work with the E. murinus!


Thank you, I agree!  



Storm76 said:


> Congrats on the E. murinus sac!


Thanks, Jan!  

0.0.xx M. balfouri 


I. mira eggsac


E. olivacea eggsac

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 L. violaceopes

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## jbm150

Oh my! Dayam that's a looker!


----------



## papilio

_i want i want i want!!!_


----------



## Storm76

Stunning looking T! Isn't it interesting that most T's with blues or oranges in their coloration seem to be the defensive kind? I've lately started to try compare coloration with typical behavior and there are quite some similiarities - though you'll have to count out the Brachys and Grammostolas and such...oh well either way - great shots!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Oh my! Dayam that's a looker!


Haha, that's what I said Jeff!  



papilio said:


> _i want i want i want!!!_


Get one!  



Storm76 said:


> Stunning looking T! Isn't it interesting that most T's with blues or oranges in their coloration seem to be the defensive kind? I've lately started to try compare coloration with typical behavior and there are quite some similiarities - though you'll have to count out the Brachys and Grammostolas and such...oh well either way - great shots!


Thanks, Jan! I've noticed that correlation as well.  

0.1 P. everetti

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 E. olivacea w/ eggsac:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jbm150

I love this species, they're always down for a good scrap 

Congrats!


----------



## Brizzl

What is the full species name on these guys?


----------



## Storm76

Looks like she was mighty annoyed about you getting it away from her  I really like their looks and might have to get one of them at some point...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> I love this species, they're always down for a good scrap
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, Jeff! Love them too! 



Brizzl said:


> What is the full species name on these guys?


Encyocratella olivacea



Storm76 said:


> Looks like she was mighty annoyed about you getting it away from her  I really like their looks and might have to get one of them at some point...


Haha, Jan! Yeah, she wasn't too pleased with me at that moment.  They're a gorgeous species, you should grab a few. 

E. olivacea are almost there:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 P. everetti

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Really great photos Jason!  :worship:


----------



## Storm76

Aren't those P. everetti still pretty rare?


----------



## dactylus

Gorgeous photos and T's Jason!

Congratulations on the breeding successes!!  My broken arm has kept me away for a bit but I'm playing catch up now...

:biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Really great photos Jason!  :worship:


Thanks, Michael! 



Storm76 said:


> Aren't those P. everetti still pretty rare?


Yes, they are.  



dactylus said:


> Gorgeous photos and T's Jason!
> 
> Congratulations on the breeding successes!!  My broken arm has kept me away for a bit but I'm playing catch up now...
> 
> :biggrin:


Thanks, David!   Sorry to hear about your arm, hope it is all healed up now. 

E. olivacea:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Thanks for the update on the E. olivacea Jason!  Just beautiful, beautiful,


----------



## Brizzl

Awesome! Happy for you dude. 

Can you get some more pictures of the mother? They're just so :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Thanks for the update on the E. olivacea Jason!  Just beautiful, beautiful,


Thanks, Michael!  



Brizzl said:


> Awesome! Happy for you dude.
> 
> Can you get some more pictures of the mother? They're just so :drool:


Thank you! I can't right now, but I'm sure there are some other pictures of her if you browse in my thread a bit.  

0.0.xx H. incei "Gold"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. gabonensis w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Glad you took the shot with the quarter Jason, that's amazing!  :biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Glad you took the shot with the quarter Jason, that's amazing!  :biggrin:


Isn't it?  It was a pain in the butt opening it with my big fingers. The eggs are like the size of caviar.  

0.0.xx I. mira

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

Protectyaaaneck said:


> The eggs are like the size of caviar.


Haha ... I guess I wouldn't know!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## dactylus

Nice looking T!  Did you obtain the other Pachistopelma species in your recent score too?

David


----------



## Storm76

Wow! Nice sacs! Also, where did you get that T?!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Nice looking T!  Did you obtain the other Pachistopelma species in your recent score too?
> 
> David


Thanks, David! Yes, I did, but they're still pretty small and don't have a ton of color yet.  I'll post pictures of them as soon as they get a molt under their belts.  I did however get some more of the same species in a different box today.  



Storm76 said:


> Wow! Nice sacs! Also, where did you get that T?!


Thanks, Jan! I got mine from some people who know some people who know some other people.   

P. bromelicola

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Storm76

While I do really like the species, I'd be very careful with them. I do hope, the source imported them legally for breeding and establishing a stock in the hobby. They simply look awesome. Don't get me wrong, mate, I simply have very firm believes in that regard.


----------



## dactylus

:smile:

Nice animals Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> While I do really like the species, I'd be very careful with them. I do hope, the source imported them legally for breeding and establishing a stock in the hobby. They simply look awesome. Don't get me wrong, mate, I simply have very firm believes in that regard.


While I'd like to get into this in depth, I'd rather not because I don't want to get into an argument.  All I can say is that most of what is in the hobby right now, was originally brought about in an illegal way unfortunately.  While I cannot comment on where these originated, I'm sure they weren't legally imported, but they also aren't original WC's.  They're obviously cb slings.  My goal is to raise them up and hopefully get a chance at breeding them to establish them in the U.S. hobby.  If that happens then people won't need to get any more from the wild.



dactylus said:


> :smile:
> 
> Nice animals Jason!


Thank you, David!  

0.1 P. brachyramosa

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alltheworld601

she's just gorgeous.  I wound up trading my sling because it was the slowest growing spider in the history of the world.

Now I don't care so much about how long they take to grow, and I wish I hadn't done that. 
Thanks!


----------



## Storm76

Protectyaaaneck said:


> While I'd like to get into this in depth, I'd rather not because I don't want to get into an argument.  All I can say is that most of what is in the hobby right now, was originally brought about in an illegal way unfortunately.  While I cannot comment on where these originated, I'm sure they weren't legally imported, but they also aren't original WC's.  They're obviously cb slings.  My goal is to raise them up and hopefully get a chance at breeding them to establish them in the U.S. hobby.  If that happens then people won't need to get any more from the wild.


It's ok - we're adult individuals and opinions do vary. Like I said, I'm simply a firm believer regarding this stuff. Let's not start into an arguement over this  I hope you're lucky and get a breeding pair out of them. I'd like to see them established in the hobby, I simply wished it would be by other means .

Also: AWESOME P. brachyramosa! Beautiful, stunningly beautiful speciemen. I'm assuming temperament-wise these are pretty much like Chilobrachys spp. right? Still on my wishlist...


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> Like I said, I'm simply a firm believer regarding this stuff.


Your strong belief makes no sense considering you keep at least 3 species of _Avicularia_ hailing from Brazil. 

Awesome spiders Jason! Envious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Nice photos and spiders Jason!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Alltheworld601 said:


> she's just gorgeous.  I wound up trading my sling because it was the slowest growing spider in the history of the world.
> 
> Now I don't care so much about how long they take to grow, and I wish I hadn't done that.
> Thanks!


They're a beautiful species, there's no doubt about that.  It didn't take this female that long to get to adult size.  I think only 2.5-3 years.  I don't remember the exact date of purchase.  



Storm76 said:


> It's ok - we're adult individuals and opinions do vary. Like I said, I'm simply a firm believer regarding this stuff. Let's not start into an arguement over this  I hope you're lucky and get a breeding pair out of them. I'd like to see them established in the hobby, I simply wished it would be by other means .
> 
> Also: AWESOME P. brachyramosa! Beautiful, stunningly beautiful speciemen. I'm assuming temperament-wise these are pretty much like Chilobrachys spp. right? Still on my wishlist...


Thank you! And yes, these guys have a little bit of an attitude problem.   



advan said:


> Your strong belief makes no sense considering you keep at least 3 species of _Avicularia_ hailing from Brazil.
> 
> Awesome spiders Jason! Envious!


Thanks, Chad! I still can't believe I have them in my possession now.  I just hope I can keep them all alive and healthy. 



dactylus said:


> Nice photos and spiders Jason!
> 
> David


Thanks, David!  

0.1.2 M. balfouri "Nom nom nom"



"Mom will you share some with me, pleeeeeaaaassseee?"

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Equinox

NASA called....they want their hubble telescope back....


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Equinox said:


> NASA called....they want their hubble telescope back....


Lol! 

C. schioedtei

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

You have such a gorgeous, exotic collection Jason!!  And fantastic photos all around!  :biggrin:

Now I need a couple of those C. schioedtei too, I just love them!  Are those the same age _balfouri_ slings we got from you?  Man they're huge!  Mine seem to be enjoying  each others' company, and it's so much fun watching them interact.


----------



## Storm76

Congrats on that sac, too JasoN!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> You have such a gorgeous, exotic collection Jason!!  And fantastic photos all around!  :biggrin:
> 
> Now I need a couple of those C. schioedtei too, I just love them!  Are those the same age _balfouri_ slings we got from you?  Man they're huge!  Mine seem to be enjoying  each others' company, and it's so much fun watching them interact.


Thanks, Michael! And yes, those are the same age.  They're from last years sac and still doing really well.  All 5 are healthy and grow like weeds.  I even put a MM in there recently and there weren't any problems.  



Storm76 said:


> Congrats on that sac, too JasoN!


Thanks, Jan! 

0.0.xx I. mira

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Nice work on these beautiful Miras!  (And those photos are about as perfect as they get Jason.  :worship: )


----------



## Storm76

Awesome on the I. mira! *adds to wishlist* (Damn you, Jason!)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Nice work on these beautiful Miras!  (And those photos are about as perfect as they get Jason.  :worship: )


Thanks, Michael! Just found the first one to hit 2nd instar a few minutes ago.  



Storm76 said:


> Awesome on the I. mira! *adds to wishlist* (Damn you, Jason!)


Thank you, Jan! 

0.0.xx P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

O. diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Formerphobe

Protectyaaaneck said:


> O. diamantinensis


Amazing, just amazing...
To quote Jan, "Fine! *scribbles* Added to wishlist *grumbles*".

Oh, and all the little I. miras!  I will go clean the drool off my keyboard now...


----------



## jbm150

What a wooley (and colorful) spider that diamantinensis is!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Formerphobe said:


> Amazing, just amazing...
> To quote Jan, "Fine! *scribbles* Added to wishlist *grumbles*".
> 
> Oh, and all the little I. miras!  I will go clean the drool off my keyboard now...


Thank you! Thank you!  



jbm150 said:


> What a wooley (and colorful) spider that diamantinensis is!


Agreed, Jeff! I've fallen in love with the carapace.  Such a beautiful sp.  

0.0.xx C. schioedtei darkening up


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shrike

Wow, I love the iridescence on that diamantinensis.  That's a gorgeous spider.  As usual, it looks like you're having some great success with your breeding projects.  Nice work!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Shrike said:


> Wow, I love the iridescence on that diamantinensis.  That's a gorgeous spider.  As usual, it looks like you're having some great success with your breeding projects.  Nice work!


Thank you!  

0.0.xx C. schioedtei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jbm150

Damn man, you're a breeding machine!  Good luck keeping track of all of those little buggers


----------



## DeTwan

I noticed that you list p Subfuscas as 'lowland' and 'highland'. Are you doing this per the sellers knowledge. Just trying to understand.


----------



## Jterry

Your collection is my absolute favorite. Browsing this pic thread always brightens my day! How long have you been keeping T's?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Damn man, you're a breeding machine!  Good luck keeping track of all of those little buggers


Thanks, Jeff!  



DeTwan said:


> I noticed that you list p Subfuscas as 'lowland' and 'highland'. Are you doing this per the sellers knowledge. Just trying to understand.


I do it because I like to keep them separate and yeah, it helps the buyers know what they're getting.  



Jterry said:


> Your collection is my absolute favorite. Browsing this pic thread always brightens my day! How long have you been keeping T's?


Thanks a bunch! That means a lot! I've been keeping tarantulas for about 5 years now.   

0.0.xx I. mira


0.0.xx C. schioedtei










0.0.xx P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

Amazing pics Jason, especially the C. schioedtei!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Amazing pics Jason, especially the C. schioedtei!


Thanks, Michael! I liked how those pics came out as well.  

0.1 P. everetti

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. gabonensis

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## advan

Nice spiders Jason! I'm really liking the new background!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio

Chad's right Jason, superb background!


----------



## Austin S.

Wow man, amazing pictures of an amazingly growing collection! Always checking the site just to see if you've posted more hah. Very nice Jason, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Nice spiders Jason! I'm really liking the new background!


Thanks, Chad! I'm really liking it too! It's just another piece of corkbark that I found.  



papilio said:


> Chad's right Jason, superb background!


Thanks, Michael!  



Austin S. said:


> Wow man, amazing pictures of an amazingly growing collection! Always checking the site just to see if you've posted more hah. Very nice Jason, thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks you, Austin! That means a lot.  

0.1 C. leetzi "Venezuela"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

WOW!!  Love it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> WOW!!  Love it!


Thanks, Michael! Definitely a sweet looking T! I can't wait for my C. leetzi (the one from Colombia) to molt so I can take pics and compare differences.  

P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Man, even better!  Incredible!!  

You going to be able to pair this one??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

Wow, pretty spider that rufonigrum! And that P. everetti is just ridiculous


----------



## netr

That's the first I've seen of C. leetzi, and it makes my mouth water. Can't say I was expecting anything to make fasciatum look (relatively) dull! And great photos, as always.


----------



## MarkmD

You have amazing T pics and a brilliant T collection, love them all.


----------



## Storm76

I really need to get a gabonensis at some point in the future...I like blueish T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Wow, pretty spider that rufonigrum! And that P. everetti is just ridiculous


Thanks, Jeff! I really like how the everetti pics turned out as well.  



netr said:


> That's the first I've seen of C. leetzi, and it makes my mouth water. Can't say I was expecting anything to make fasciatum look (relatively) dull! And great photos, as always.


Thank you! C. leetzi is my favorite Cyriocosmus.  



MarkmD said:


> You have amazing T pics and a brilliant T collection, love them all.


Thank you very much!  



Storm76 said:


> I really need to get a gabonensis at some point in the future...I like blueish T's


You should get one. 

0.1 H. himalayana








---------- Post added 11-23-2013 at 01:44 PM ----------

E. olivacea double clutch:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dactylus

Jason - Thanks for sharing your great photos of some beautiful spiders!!  Congrats on the breeding successes.

:biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Jason - Thanks for sharing your great photos of some beautiful spiders!!  Congrats on the breeding successes.
> 
> :biggrin:


Thanks, David! 

0.1 A. diversipes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Wonderful shots Jason!  :biggrin:
Double clutch perchance?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Wonderful shots Jason!  :biggrin:
> Double clutch perchance?


Thanks, Michael! Yes, it was a double clutch.   

0.1 C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jbm150

Wow, magnificent T!  What's her leg span?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Wow, magnificent T!  What's her leg span?


Thanks, Jeff! I didn't measure her while she was out, but she's probably 7"+.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 P. bromelicola

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

Very nice Jason! 

Everyone that is reading this thread needs to go here ---> http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/?nomcat=invertbreederoftheyear2013 and vote for Jason. No if, ands or buts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

advan said:


> Very nice Jason!
> 
> Everyone that is reading this thread needs to go here ---> http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/?nomcat=invertbreederoftheyear2013 and vote for Jason. No if, ands or buts.


Done! 

So, we can vote for Jason once per day ... ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thanks, Chad and Michael! You don't really have to do that lol.  I'm so far behind in votes that it really doesn't matter at this point, but I appreciate your support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet

Yet another thread of awesome macro shots putting my iPhone to shame..  Thanks for sharing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

All the best, Jason - merry christmas! Love that diversipes btw


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Disquiet said:


> Yet another thread of awesome macro shots putting my iPhone to shame..  Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks and you're welcome.  



Storm76 said:


> All the best, Jason - merry christmas! Love that diversipes btw


Thank you, Jan! You too, hope you had a good one and a good new year as well.  

P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intermedius

damn u got some  nice pictures! what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## advan

Intermedius said:


> damn u got some  nice pictures! what kind of camera are you using?


That's like asking a chef what kind of stove he uses. 

Nice shots as always Jason!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Intermedius said:


> damn u got some  nice pictures! what kind of camera are you using?


Thank you! It's a Canon Rebel T4i with a Tamron 60mm f/2 macro lense.  



advan said:


> That's like asking a chef what kind of stove he uses.
> 
> Nice shots as always Jason!




Thanks, Chad! Looking forward to improving them once I hear your lecture.   

0.0.xx E. olivacea










And the second E. olivacea eggsac is darkening up:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jbm150

Damn, really nicely done.  Congrats!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Damn, really nicely done.  Congrats!


Thanks, Jeff!  

0.1 A. minatrix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.xx E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Ahhhhh .... what a beautiful sight Jason!  :worship:


----------



## Storm76

Great job on the slings, Jason! Also, cute A. minatrix  I rarely ever see mine sadly. She's extremely reclusive for some reason.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Ahhhhh .... what a beautiful sight Jason!  :worship:


Thanks, Michael!  



Storm76 said:


> Great job on the slings, Jason! Also, cute A. minatrix  I rarely ever see mine sadly. She's extremely reclusive for some reason.


Thanks, Jan! Mine are very reclusive as well, but since I have mine in clear deli's I'm always able to see them.    

E. murinus

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Wow, the sweetest E. murinus photos ever Jason!  :biggrin:


----------



## jbm150

Love the murinus shots.  There's something about the species, quite the lookers


----------



## Storm76

Agreed. Plus, the background you chose do the animal justice to bring out the bright stripes! Great pictures!


----------



## stewstew8282

those E olivacea ewls...best pics ever...I've never seen anyone capture a fang shot of a ewl...its so cute!

Is that E murinus a male or female?  I have one, abt 3.5 - 4 dls, even after a few crickets, its butt never grows. Starting to wonder if its a male ( :unhappy: )


----------



## Shrike

Love the minatrix!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Wow, the sweetest E. murinus photos ever Jason!  :biggrin:


Lol! I don't know about that Michael, that's a pretty lofty statement.  



jbm150 said:


> Love the murinus shots.  There's something about the species, quite the lookers


Thanks, Jeff! I really enjoy this species too.  



Storm76 said:


> Agreed. Plus, the background you chose do the animal justice to bring out the bright stripes! Great pictures!


Thanks, Jan! It's just a cork flat that I wet down a bit.   



stewstew8282 said:


> those E olivacea ewls...best pics ever...I've never seen anyone capture a fang shot of a ewl...its so cute!
> 
> Is that E murinus a male or female?  I have one, abt 3.5 - 4 dls, even after a few crickets, its butt never grows. Starting to wonder if its a male ( :unhappy: )


Thank you! I'm not sure of the E. murinus sex, I didn't check it when I took it out for photos.  



Shrike said:


> Love the minatrix!


Thank you! I liked how those shots came out too.  

1.0 A. laeta MM








0.1 C. ritae

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

H. chrysogaster

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jbm150

Cute little sling, never heard of the species.  Will have to google


----------



## dactylus

Nice photos Jason!  Congrats on the E. olivacea sacs!!  

Do you know the gender of the H. chrysogaster pictured?

The minatrix is gorgeous!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Cute little sling, never heard of the species.  Will have to google


It's a sweet looking species when it hits the juvie/adult stages.  



dactylus said:


> Nice photos Jason!  Congrats on the E. olivacea sacs!!
> 
> Do you know the gender of the H. chrysogaster pictured?
> 
> The minatrix is gorgeous!


Thank you, David!   No, I don't know the sex of the chrysogaster, it's still only 1.25".  

P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Love that last shot!


----------



## SeanSYW

Haven't seen too many of these on the boards yet, keep us posted, can't wait too see it in its full adult glory. 
Nice pics too


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It's a sweet looking species when it hits the juvie/adult stages.


Seriously!  Check out the fresh mature male shots, gorgeous!


That little sazimai is getting that blue, I can't wait to see the adult coloration


----------



## dactylus

Nice P. sazimai shots!

David


----------



## ArachnoAddict

1.0 A. laeta MM


Is it just me or is that T missing a leg ?


----------



## Storm76

So P. sazimai have already arrived in the US. Let's us know how slow / quick they'll grow.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Love that last shot!


Thanks, Michael! Me too! 



SeanSYW said:


> Haven't seen too many of these on the boards yet, keep us posted, can't wait too see it in its full adult glory.
> Nice pics too


Thanks, I'll be posting pics after every molt from here on out hopefully.  



jbm150 said:


> Seriously!  Check out the fresh mature male shots, gorgeous!
> 
> That little sazimai is getting that blue, I can't wait to see the adult coloration


Agreed on both spiders, Jeff! I can't wait to see either of them as adults.   



dactylus said:


> Nice P. sazimai shots!
> 
> David


Thanks, David!  



ArachnoAddict said:


> Is it just me or is that T missing a leg ?


It's missing a leg.  



Storm76 said:


> So P. sazimai have already arrived in the US. Let's us know how slow / quick they'll grow.


Seems like they grow decently fast so far.  They just start out so small, so it seems like it takes forever for them to grow lol.   

Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

H. triseriatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 A. laeta








---------- Post added 03-05-2014 at 08:46 AM ----------

C. leetzi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. sp. "Bach Ma"










C. sp. "Hati Hati"






A. sp. "Panama" - 4th instar

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antinous

Very nice T's! I actually just made a 'Want' sheet just by browsing your thread haha. Do you get any of your T's locally in Chicago?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

theReptileGuy said:


> Very nice T's! I actually just made a 'Want' sheet just by browsing your thread haha. Do you get any of your T's locally in Chicago?


Awesome and Thank you!   I get some of them locally here in Chicago, but most of what I get are from online orders. 

0.1 O. diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

Just added another one to my 'Want' list haha. Beautiful T! 

Do you mind telling where you got them from locally? I'll be getting my first T soon and I think I'd like to get locally haha.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

theReptileGuy said:


> Just added another one to my 'Want' list haha. Beautiful T!
> 
> Do you mind telling where you got them from locally? I'll be getting my first T soon and I think I'd like to get locally haha.



Thank you!  

1.0 A. juruensis MM

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Jason, it's been awesome to see your collection grow, and your photography skills progress over the years.

Keep up the good work, I always look forward to new posts in this thread.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Rick McJimsey said:


> Jason, it's been awesome to see your collection grow, and your photography skills progress over the years.
> 
> Keep up the good work, I always look forward to new posts in this thread.


Thank you, Rick.  

1.0 C. ritae MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CEC

Nice juruensis, Jason. 
Your pictures keep getting better!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

CEC said:


> Nice juruensis, Jason.
> Your pictures keep getting better!


Thanks, Chase!  

0.1 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Eddie Brock

Bravo! Amazing thread dude keep it up !


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Eddie Brock said:


> Bravo! Amazing thread dude keep it up !


Thank you!  

1.0 P. subfusca MM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## toshlalala

WOW, Amazing T's :O ***Jealous***


----------



## hmbrower

Gorgeous as usual man!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

toshlalala said:


> WOW, Amazing T's :O ***Jealous***


Thank you.  



hmbrower said:


> Gorgeous as usual man!!


Thanks.  

1.0 P. bromelicola

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CEC

Great shots! I would really like to see some Pachistopelma headed to Minnesota! ray:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

CEC said:


> Great shots! I would really like to see some Pachistopelma headed to Minnesota! ray:


Thanks, Chase!  

0.1 P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

Gosh that girl is a beauty, Jason! Great choice of background, too!


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful shots of the P. subfusca Jason!!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Gosh that girl is a beauty, Jason! Great choice of background, too!


Thanks, Jan!  



dactylus said:


> Beautiful shots of the P. subfusca Jason!!
> 
> David


Thank you, David!  

0.1 L. violaceopes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

What a beautiful spider Jason!   Any chance you may be breeding these soon?


----------



## Orpheusr0ck

New favorite pic thread! All your specimens are beautiful!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> What a beautiful spider Jason!   Any chance you may be breeding these soon?


Thank you, Michael! I've been trying over the past year or so to get a sac from these guys but when I mated my females I don't think they were big enough.  They're definitely big enough now and I'm on the hunt for another MM.  



Orpheusr0ck said:


> New favorite pic thread! All your specimens are beautiful!


Thank you!  

0.1 A. diversipes w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mcluskyisms

Nice result Jason!


----------



## jbm150

Haha that's a mighty big sac for such a little girl, she's an overachiever!


----------



## dactylus

Congratulations on the A. diversipes sac Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

mcluskyisms said:


> Nice result Jason!


Thanks, Chris!  



jbm150 said:


> Haha that's a mighty big sac for such a little girl, she's an overachiever!


That's what I thought when I pulled her out lol.  



dactylus said:


> Congratulations on the A. diversipes sac Jason!


Thanks, David!  

1.0 P. everetti MM

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Wow Jason, what a beauty!


----------



## jbm150

Wow, neat looking male.  Are there any adult females in the US for him that you know of?


----------



## dactylus

Nice shot of the MM Jason.  Looking forward to seeing a few P. everetti slings coming my way from Chicago in the future!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Wow Jason, what a beauty!


Agreed!   haha



jbm150 said:


> Wow, neat looking male.  Are there any adult females in the US for him that you know of?


I have four females and four males right now Jeff.  Just waiting on the females to molt again.   



dactylus said:


> Nice shot of the MM Jason.  Looking forward to seeing a few P. everetti slings coming my way from Chicago in the future!
> 
> David


Thanks, David. Wish me luck! 

0.1 O. diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dactylus

Gorgeous O. diamantinensis!  How big is she?

David


----------



## Storm76

Great pictures of beautiful T's. I'm amazed you got the L. violaceopes to go poecie-stance without giving threats. If you can, at some point I'd like to see your setup for the pictures (background and stuff)


----------



## Austin S.

I'd like to see your setups for your collection!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Gorgeous O. diamantinensis!  How big is she?
> 
> David


Thanks, David. She's around 3".  



Storm76 said:


> Great pictures of beautiful T's. I'm amazed you got the L. violaceopes to go poecie-stance without giving threats. If you can, at some point I'd like to see your setup for the pictures (background and stuff)


Thanks, it just takes time to get them into different positions.  Some species take longer than others, but I don't think it's uncommon for any arboreal to take that sort of stance for a little while.  As for the setup, it's literally just a large piece of cork that I spray with a water bottle and take pictures on.  



Austin S. said:


> I'd like to see your setups for your collection!


You want to see the deli cups and cereal containers? lol  I keep it simple.  Cork and coco fiber.  No water dish.

1.0 P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

_Oh MY!!_


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> _Oh MY!!_




0.1 A. versicolor w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 O. diamantinensis MM

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

Beautiful pictures of beautiful T's, mate!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Beautiful pictures of beautiful T's, mate!


Thanks, Jan!  

0.0.xx A. diversipes 1st instars

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dactylus

Nice shots Jason!!

David


----------



## jbm150

Beautiful Pachisto, I love how furry they are.  Are they arboreal?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Nice shots Jason!!
> 
> David


Thank you, David! 



jbm150 said:


> Beautiful Pachisto, I love how furry they are.  Are they arboreal?


Thanks, Jeff! And yes they are.  

0.0.xx A. diversipes 2nd instars

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

Really nice photos Jason! Jealous of your camera skills and T's!


----------



## Storm76

I just had the thought that if they'd decide to go for a run the same time - you'd have tons of fun chasing them down. I really consider diversipes quite flighty.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Pampho85 said:


> Really nice photos Jason! Jealous of your camera skills and T's!


Thank you very much!  



Storm76 said:


> I just had the thought that if they'd decide to go for a run the same time - you'd have tons of fun chasing them down. I really consider diversipes quite flighty.


Lol, that's happened before and it's not any fun lol.  

0.1 P. tigrinawesseli w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## advan

Very nice Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Very nice Jason!


Thank you, Chad!  

1.0 P. bromelicola MM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dactylus

Nice shots Jason!!  Congrats on the P. tigrinawesseli.

:biggrin:


----------



## Rayenicole

Is there any chance you'll be breeding and selling subfusca slings? They are gorgeous, yours are definitely the variant I want to buy. Thanks for sharing these amazing photos!


----------



## Storm76

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Lol, that's happened before and it's not any fun lol.


Can't help but grin about this one! Let me guess: Jason frantically trying to catch sling after sling while the GF goes "I'll be doing something else, call once you've cleared that up"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> Nice shots Jason!!  Congrats on the P. tigrinawesseli.
> 
> :biggrin:


Thank you, David!  



Rayenicole said:


> Is there any chance you'll be breeding and selling subfusca slings? They are gorgeous, yours are definitely the variant I want to buy. Thanks for sharing these amazing photos!


Thanks and you're welcome.  



Storm76 said:


> Can't help but grin about this one! Let me guess: Jason frantically trying to catch sling after sling while the GF goes "I'll be doing something else, call once you've cleared that up"


Lol, not the easiest slings to separate.  

0.0.1 H. chrysogaster

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 C. leetzi MM

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

That H chrysogaster is gorgeous.


----------



## Storm76

freedumbdclxvi said:


> That H chrysogaster is gorgeous.


Indeed, it looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing, mate.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

freedumbdclxvi said:


> That H chrysogaster is gorgeous.


Agreed, and thank you!  



Storm76 said:


> Indeed, it looks very interesting. Thanks for sharing, mate.


You're welcome.  

0.0.1 H. triseriatus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## awiec

^^^

That is one distinct and adorable sling


----------



## dactylus

Beautiful sling Jason!!

I'm looking forward to purchasing a few slings from you when you are successful with this species!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

awiec said:


> ^^^
> 
> That is one distinct and adorable sling


Yes it is.  



dactylus said:


> Beautiful sling Jason!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to purchasing a few slings from you when you are successful with this species!


Thanks, but don't jinx me, David. 

0.1 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Formerphobe

Thanks, Jason.  I'll just go clean the drool off my keyboard now...  LOL  Gorgeous specimen!


----------



## jbm150

Every time I see that T, especially against that bark you use, I think of some sort of demon T from hell.  They look so dark, so red and fiery.  So cool looking


----------



## miss moxie

Wow!! So beautiful! Darth maul tarantula, I'm so jealous. Adding it to the wish list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrike

I'm catching up on your thread.  Nice work, as always!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Formerphobe said:


> Thanks, Jason.  I'll just go clean the drool off my keyboard now...  LOL  Gorgeous specimen!


Thanks!  



jbm150 said:


> Every time I see that T, especially against that bark you use, I think of some sort of demon T from hell.  They look so dark, so red and fiery.  So cool looking


Thanks, Jeff.   One of my fav's for sure. 



miss moxie said:


> Wow!! So beautiful! Darth maul tarantula, I'm so jealous. Adding it to the wish list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fitting name.  



Shrike said:


> I'm catching up on your thread.  Nice work, as always!


Thanks! 

0.1.xx O. diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan

Nice Jason! Congrats!


----------



## Storm76

Awesome job, Jason!


----------



## dactylus

Way to go Jason!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

advan said:


> Nice Jason! Congrats!


Thanks, Chad!  



Storm76 said:


> Awesome job, Jason!


Thanks, Jan!  



dactylus said:


> Way to go Jason!!


Thanks, David!  

0.1.xx O. diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dactylus

What a nice way to start the day!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

dactylus said:


> What a nice way to start the day!!


 

1.0 T. sp. "Panama" MM

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

Very pretty T, indeed! Stunning contrast.


----------



## Austin S.

Awesome choice of background for that last picture.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Very pretty T, indeed! Stunning contrast.


Thanks, Jan! Easily one of my favorites.  



Austin S. said:


> Awesome choice of background for that last picture.


Thank you!  

0.0.62 Oligoxystre diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76

Awesome! Glad to see these bred.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Awesome! Glad to see these bred.


Thanks, Jan! Me too.  

0.0.1 E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76

You just have to do that right? Making me drool looking at that gorgeous T! *glares*


----------



## dactylus

Congratulations on the 62 Oligoxystre diamantinensis!!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> You just have to do that right? Making me drool looking at that gorgeous T! *glares*


Haha, yep.  



dactylus said:


> Congratulations on the 62 Oligoxystre diamantinensis!!
> 
> David


Thanks, David!  

0.1 C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jbm150

Son of a....  What a gorgeous girl :drool:


----------



## advan

She is dark! Beautiful spider!


----------



## Shrike

Nice!  That spider is a beauty.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> Son of a....  What a gorgeous girl :drool:


Thanks, Jeff. She's a beauty.  



advan said:


> She is dark! Beautiful spider!


I know, I was surprised at how dark she was when I pulled her out.  



Shrike said:


> Nice!  That spider is a beauty.


Agreed, thanks!  

0.0.xx E. olivacea (Post molt eggsac)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Formerphobe

How many clutches from one breeding?


----------



## Storm76

And how many spiders in each?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Formerphobe said:


> How many clutches from one breeding?


Three for this female!  



Storm76 said:


> And how many spiders in each?


I don't remember exact numbers, but somewhere between 70-100 in each.   

0.0.1 H. triseriatus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

Wow Jason ...sorry, I've been lapsing in my T thread browsing.  So many beautiful new images!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Wow Jason ...sorry, I've been lapsing in my T thread browsing.  So many beautiful new images!


Thanks, Michael! 

0.0.1 C. sp. "Hati Hati"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69

Taking pictures of my spiders! Jeeez...


Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.0.1 C. sp. "Hati Hati"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

catfishrod69 said:


> Taking pictures of my spiders! Jeeez...


They aren't yours just yet! haha

0.0.1 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio

That _C._ sp. "Hati Hati ... Oh MY!!!


----------



## Storm76

Sweet! You don't see this Avic species very often - nice one, Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> That _C._ sp. "Hati Hati ... Oh MY!!!


I know!! The last molt really did it.   



Storm76 said:


> Sweet! You don't see this Avic species very often - nice one, Jason!


Thank you! Too bad it isn't mine. I'm just taking care of it for someone.  

1.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio

Must be terrifying being a wee male like that!    Great shots Jason!!  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Must be terrifying being a wee male like that!    Great shots Jason!!  :biggrin:


Haha, yeah he didn't waste any time.  This female has munched a male or two in the past too so I was surprised she even let him in.   

0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## papilio

So exotic, nearly everything you post!  You're genetically engineering these Jason, yes?


----------



## tweakz

I want one!


----------



## dactylus

Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" are definitely at the top of my want list!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> So exotic, nearly everything you post!  You're genetically engineering these Jason, yes?


Lol! I just like a lot of variety and color.   



tweakz said:


> I want one!


You and me both! The group I have isn't enough!  



dactylus said:


> Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" are definitely at the top of my want list!  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!
> 
> David


That they are!  

0.0.xx E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.xx E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shrike

Awesome shots!  That Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" is unreal.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Shrike said:


> Awesome shots!  That Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" is unreal.


Thank you! It's definitely in my top 3 favorite species I've had the pleasure of keeping.  

0.0.1 H. lunula

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickolaiFinukov

That is nice! She's really fierce looking, bet she's a great eater.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

NickolaiFinukov said:


> That is nice! She's really fierce looking, bet she's a great eater.


Well, I hope it's a female, but at this point all I know is that it could be either.  

0.0.xx E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 H. pulchripes MM

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.xx E. olivacea 






E. olivacea eggsac

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 L. sp. "Borneo Black" MM

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. rufilata

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Formerphobe

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.0.1 H. pulchripes


>>drooling on keyboard...<<

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobGrill

Formerphobe said:


> >>drooling on keyboard...<<


That's gross. Clean that up.


----------



## MrsHaas

Beautiful pictures here... Loving the rarities! Tried searching to see if you sell t's on here but couldn't find anything. Do you only deal with whole sale orders?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Formerphobe said:


> >>drooling on keyboard...<<


I was drooling while taking the pics! Lol



BobGrill said:


> That's gross. Clean that up.


It's okay to drool over spiders. 



MrsHaas said:


> Beautiful pictures here... Loving the rarities! Tried searching to see if you sell t's on here but couldn't find anything. Do you only deal with whole sale orders?


Thank you!!! I do sell spiders but pretty much only deal in wholesale sales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Austin S.

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"


OUTSTANDING! Congrats on this one, bro. Do you happen to have a picture of the MF and MM?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Austin S. said:


> OUTSTANDING! Congrats on this one, bro. Do you happen to have a picture of the MF and MM?


Thanks, but I did little for this one.    I have a few pictures of females and will upload them soon.  No MM's yet.  

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## fuzzyavics72

Congrats! I would love to buy four of these guys!


----------



## BobGrill

Never even heard of that species before.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Congrats! I would love to buy four of these guys!


Thanks, but I hardly did anything for this one.   



BobGrill said:


> Never even heard of that species before.


They've been in the hobby for a few years now.   

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio

Wow, the shots in this last post are gorgeous!!  Especially the 4th one down.  :biggrin:

You've really got me drooling these days, Mister Avicman.


----------



## fuzzyavics72

Please let me know when you're selling the tarapoto. Your rufi girls are doing really well.


----------



## Storm76

Very nice to see some offspring of these over there


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Wow, the shots in this last post are gorgeous!!  Especially the 4th one down.  :biggrin:
> 
> You've really got me drooling these days, Mister Avicman.


Haha, thanks Michael, but after your recent versicolor pictures we know who the real avicman is.  Thanks for the compliment, but I have a far way to go to get my pictures anywhere near yours.  



fuzzyavics72 said:


> Please let me know when you're selling the tarapoto. Your rufi girls are doing really well.


Thanks! Glad they're doing well.  



Storm76 said:


> Very nice to see some offspring of these over there


Thanks, Jan! But over there, is actually down here.  I'm living in Peru at the moment and just recently traveled to Tarapoto to acquire these.  

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## fuzzyavics72

I see why you didn't work for your tarapoto sac. She was WC. I always like new genes in the gene pool. 

The mother is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## papilio

I think you're selling yourself short Jason.    I'd be happy if that image were one of mine, and you were taking fantastic photos of your Ts long before I took it up in a serious way, they were definitely an inspiration!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

You're living in Peru currently? Considering all those latest acquisitions I was wondering - I envy you for your choice of location


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I see why you didn't work for your tarapoto sac. She was WC. I always like new genes in the gene pool.
> 
> The mother is soooooo beautiful!


Oh don't get me wrong, I had to work for it, and yes she is! 



papilio said:


> I think you're selling yourself short Jason.    I'd be happy if that image were one of mine, and you were taking fantastic photos of your Ts long before I took it up in a serious way, they were definitely an inspiration!


Well thanks for the compliment even though I don't agree.   I know I keep saying this, but I really need to work on my lighting and I think my pictures would improve drastically.  Can't really do much on that front until I'm back home though.  They don't have the same type of camera equipment down here and I wouldn't want to risk having anything shipped to me.  Lots of packages get intercepted, stolen, looked through, etc...  Also going to look into getting another macro lens when I get back.  My current lens had a bit of an accident when I was in Tingo Maria recently.  



Storm76 said:


> You're living in Peru currently? Considering all those latest acquisitions I was wondering - I envy you for your choice of location


Yep, been down here since the start of December.  I'll be here till mid June most likely.  Wish I had more money and time so I could go hunt for other tarantula species. There's so much to do and see in Peru its crazy.  I leave for Bolivia on Friday for a short vacation and I hope to find some Haplotremus while I'm there, or maybe something else really cool.  

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## papilio

My gosh that is a gorgeous creature!  :biggrin:

Sorry to hear about your lens.    You're right about lighting ... nothing (including equipment) is so important and I'm always looking for ways to improve it, get more interesting contrast, better diffusion etc.  But that's what keeps it fun!  



Best luck on your next expedition!!


----------



## Storm76

You're very lucky to have the option to go view them in their natural habitat. May I ask what you do for a living that you get to work in those countries? 

And Michael is right - gorgeous creatures!


----------



## Wasabiroot

This entire thread is solid gold. Love the photos - keep 'em coming! Looking forward to some updates from Peru.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> My gosh that is a gorgeous creature!  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your lens.    You're right about lighting ... nothing (including equipment) is so important and I'm always looking for ways to improve it, get more interesting contrast, better diffusion etc.  But that's what keeps it fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Best luck on your next expedition!!


Thank you, Michael! I had a bit of luck, just didn't find the T's I was looking for.  



Storm76 said:


> You're very lucky to have the option to go view them in their natural habitat. May I ask what you do for a living that you get to work in those countries?
> 
> And Michael is right - gorgeous creatures!


Well usually I'm a hard working carpenter, but for now I'm down here in Peru volunteering with my girlfriend for a while.  



Wasabiroot said:


> This entire thread is solid gold. Love the photos - keep 'em coming! Looking forward to some updates from Peru.


How fitting! lol  Although I didn't find a tarantula, I did find something that had a lot of gold on it.  While this update is from Peru, the spider was found in Bolivia! And thank you!  

Found in Coroico, Bolivia:

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 1


----------



## archaeosite

That is simply STUNNING! How lucky!


----------



## Blueandbluer

WOW! What a spider! Anyone have an ID on that lovely critter??


----------



## jbm150

What in the???  What a cool looking spider, nice find!  Looks like it crawled out of a gold mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

NOW I understand the sentence: "Not everything's gold that comes out of the earth!" 

Very neat looking species


----------



## jiacovazzi

Amazing, looks like A.francki


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

archaeosite said:


> That is simply STUNNING! How lucky!


Agreed and agreed!!



Blueandbluer said:


> WOW! What a spider! Anyone have an ID on that lovely critter??


Agreed! I have been told that it might be what's going around in the hobby as Fufius sp. "Bolivia" or Fufius sp. "Rurrenabaque". This was found in Coroico, which isn't terribly far away from Rurrenabaque. 



jbm150 said:


> What in the???  What a cool looking spider, nice find!  Looks like it crawled out of a gold mine


Haha, agreed Jeff! At first I thought it was just the carapace that was gold when I saw it from a few feet away, but then I dug it up and was shocked at how awesome it looked.  I couldn't believe how much gold it had on it.



Storm76 said:


> NOW I understand the sentence: "Not everything's gold that comes out of the earth!"
> 
> Very neat looking species


Agreed, Jan! 



jiacovazzi said:


> Amazing, looks like A.francki


Similar, but nowhere near the same size.  This spider wasn't very big, roughly 1.25-1.5" 


Found near Tingo Maria, Peru, poss. Reversopelma petersi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

I'd love to see some Avic pictures in their natural habitats picturing how high in the tree they're usually living aso. You have a very unique oppurtunity there. I'd so be out daily to look for them and take pictures...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> I'd love to see some Avic pictures in their natural habitats picturing how high in the tree they're usually living aso. You have a very unique oppurtunity there. I'd so be out daily to look for them and take pictures...


I had posted a bunch a couple pages back, but at the time photobucket wasn't working so I used a smugmug free trial and the pictures have since been deleted.  So that being said, here they are reposted: 

Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto" 








































The majority of the specimens I found were at around 3-4 feet above the ground in trees, plants, man-made structures such as roofs, log piles, bridges, fencing etc... There were many more specimens spotted at unreachable heights, but if I had to guess, the highest one spotted had to be around 15 feet.  It seemed the younger ones were nearer to the ground than the older ones.  But in a very small area I found around 50 specimens, and I didn't even really look that hard.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## papilio

Thanks so much for resurrecting these Jason!  Needless to say, we don't often have the opportunity to see images like these.  




			
				Protectyaaaneck said:
			
		

> But in a very small area I found around 50 specimens, and I didn't even really look that hard.


:drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantellajen

Just saw the golden Mygalomorph on the previous page:  
Incredible; you are blessed to see animals like this.  Thank you; others and I may not have seen this species had you not shared this.


----------



## Storm76

papilio said:


> Thanks so much for resurrecting these Jason!  Needless to say, we don't often have the opportunity to see images like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool:


I fully agree! And that specimen there got a little aggrevated towards the end, hehe. Too cute.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Thanks so much for resurrecting these Jason!  Needless to say, we don't often have the opportunity to see images like these.
> 
> :drool:


Thanks, Michael and no problem.  This was one of my more memorable adventures and I'm glad I can share pics with everyone.  



tarantellajen said:


> Just saw the golden Mygalomorph on the previous page:
> Incredible; you are blessed to see animals like this.  Thank you; others and I may not have seen this species had you not shared this.


Thanks, Jen, I am blessed indeed.   



Storm76 said:


> I fully agree! And that specimen there got a little aggrevated towards the end, hehe. Too cute.


That was actually a very pissed off mother with an eggsac behind her.   

Avicularia sp. - found in Puerto Inca, Peru

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That was actually a very pissed off mother with an eggsac behind her.


That would explain that threat-posture, indeed. "Get lost! Nothing to see here!" 


That Avicularia spp. somewhat reminds me of A. bicegoi, though looking quite small in comparison to those.


----------



## CEC

Nice Avic pictures, Jason. 

That Puerto Inca specimen looks like (Hobby Form) A. aurantiaca to me... I don't see (Hobby Form) A. bicegoi here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

CEC said:


> Nice Avic pictures, Jason.
> 
> That Puerto Inca specimen looks like (Hobby Form) A. aurantiaca to me... I don't see (Hobby Form) A. bicegoi here.


Totally forgot about those. Shame on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> That would explain that threat-posture, indeed. "Get lost! Nothing to see here!"
> 
> That Avicularia spp. somewhat reminds me of A. bicegoi, though looking quite small in comparison to those.


Yeah, I have no idea what was, but A. aurantiaca looked like the closest match to me.  



CEC said:


> Nice Avic pictures, Jason.
> 
> That Puerto Inca specimen looks like (Hobby Form) A. aurantiaca to me... I don't see (Hobby Form) A. bicegoi here.


Thanks, Chase! It does resemble A. aurantiaca for sure.

1.0 H. chrysogaster MM

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio

Such a gorgeous spider and photos Jason!

And welcome back!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Storm76

Indeed, a beautiful T!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

papilio said:


> Such a gorgeous spider and photos Jason!
> 
> And welcome back!!  :biggrin:


Thanks, Michael.  I'm glad to be back home with my tarantulas again.   



Storm76 said:


> Indeed, a beautiful T!


For sure.  She still has a lot of growing to do.

0.0.1 I. zorodes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

Cute as slings, even more beautiful as adults with the zorodes! Can't wait to see that T grow...


----------



## Fyrwulf

Nice Avic photos. I think the pink ones are A. bicegoi and the gold ones are A. aurantiaca. Certainly they match photos I've seen online and both species are supposed to be Peru native. If they're not just local color morphs of A. metallica. Did you by chance find any sling pics?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Cute as slings, even more beautiful as adults with the zorodes! Can't wait to see that T grow...


Same here, it should be nice to see.



Fyrwulf said:


> Nice Avic photos. I think the pink ones are A. bicegoi and the gold ones are A. aurantiaca. Certainly they match photos I've seen online and both species are supposed to be Peru native. If they're not just local color morphs of A. metallica. Did you by chance find any sling pics?


They might be the same species because they were found in such close proximity to one another.  The small one was around the 1.5" mark and the adult female was a solid 4.5"+.  


1.0 Hapalopus triseriatus "Lowland" MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

A. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

Wait, that sp. "Panama"...what genus is that?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Wait, that sp. "Panama"...what genus is that?


The genus is Ami.  

0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BCscorp

Awesome pics as always. This ^ spider is somethin sweet eh. Wow. Flashy legs.
Ami sp. panama=awesome.
A. sooretama Very cool.
Scrolling through the thread, too many superb pictures and spiders to mention them all. In your collection and from the trip.
Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

BCscorp said:


> Awesome pics as always. This ^ spider is somethin sweet eh. Wow. Flashy legs.
> Ami sp. panama=awesome.
> A. sooretama Very cool.
> Scrolling through the thread, too many superb pictures and spiders to mention them all. In your collection and from the trip.
> Thanks for sharing man.


Thank you and you're welcome.  

0.1 C. leetzi "Venezuela"

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Storm76

Pretty fuzzy for a dwarf that little one  Cutie.


----------



## advan

Awesome _C. leetzi_ Jason! I like the dark carapace a lot! Glad to see you back and in full swing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Pretty fuzzy for a dwarf that little one  Cutie.


Yep. Need to find a male for her.  



advan said:


> Awesome _C. leetzi_ Jason! I like the dark carapace a lot! Glad to see you back and in full swing.


Thank you, Chad. It feels good to be taking pics of the collection again.  

0.1 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76

You don't see the sooretama that often. A shame, really. I like their way more cigar-shape, makes them stand out among other things.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> You don't see the sooretama that often. A shame, really. I like their way more cigar-shape, makes them stand out among other things.


I know, I've been wanting them for sometime now, and then all the sudden a few have popped up so I didn't hesitate to snatch some up.  

0.0.1 P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

Awesome little cutie!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Awesome little cutie!




0.0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 I. zorodes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. chrysogaster

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

Lovely looks of that species...


----------



## dactylus

Jason can you tell me the adult size of the H. chrysogaster species?  I have a few slings and they are around 1/4"- 1/3" in size.

David


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Lovely looks of that species...


 Absolutely, she's not even full grown and probably going to get a lot darker.  



dactylus said:


> Jason can you tell me the adult size of the H. chrysogaster species?  I have a few slings and they are around 1/4"- 1/3" in size.
> 
> David


Sorry David, but I have no idea.  My biggest females are around 4" but I imagine they can get over 5"?  That's just a guess though.  

0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Storm76

They simply look stunning...lovely species.


----------



## Austin S.

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 H. pulchripes


:O...Must, have...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> They simply look stunning...lovely species.


Couldn't agree more.  



Austin S. said:


> :O...Must, have...


Snag one up! 

0.0.1 T. psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## cold blood

Nice pics, you've got some splendid species.   Proof positive that there are beautiful things in Chicago....hehe.   

Thanks for sharing your pics...one of the best pic threads on ab brother!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

cold blood said:


> Nice pics, you've got some splendid species.   Proof positive that there are beautiful things in Chicago....hehe.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics...one of the best pic threads on ab brother!!


Ha ha ha.  Chicago is awesome.  Thank you.  

0.0.1 A. hirschii

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## scott308

That is a pretty cool looking sling.


----------



## dfarks

Beautiful pics of some beautiful species that I've never seen before! =D


----------



## lalberts9310

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> Snag one up!
> 
> 0.0.1 T. psychedelicus


I'm super jealous of you right now..... :|

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

scott308 said:


> That is a pretty cool looking sling.


I concur. 



dfarks said:


> Beautiful pics of some beautiful species that I've never seen before! =D


Thank you!  



lalberts9310 said:


> I'm super jealous of you right now..... :|


Lo siento.  

0.1 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 T. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cold blood

That's seriously cool.  That's got to be one of the best looking t's I've seen, and you have shown me a bunch here!!   I'd love to have 5 minutes to browse your t room.


Who am I kidding, I'd like a few days:laugh:

---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 10:53 PM ----------

Pic 3 is my favorite.


----------



## Prle

What a wonderful T! :drool: Right on my wish list it goes.


----------



## grayzone

Been a while since i visited the site, but man im glad i did. Youve become quite the photographer i see. Awesome collection, as always, and thanks for all the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Jason what size is that 1.0 T. sp. "Panama"?  I have a few slings of species that are tiny, tiny, tiny...     :wink:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

cold blood said:


> That's seriously cool.  That's got to be one of the best looking t's I've seen, and you have shown me a bunch here!!   I'd love to have 5 minutes to browse your t room.
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'd like a few days:laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 10:53 PM ----------
> 
> Pic 3 is my favorite.


Haha, thanks!  



Prle said:


> What a wonderful T! :drool: Right on my wish list it goes.


As it should.  



grayzone said:


> Been a while since i visited the site, but man im glad i did. Youve become quite the photographer i see. Awesome collection, as always, and thanks for all the pics.


Thank you, it's been a while.  



dactylus said:


> Jason what size is that 1.0 T. sp. "Panama"?  I have a few slings of species that are tiny, tiny, tiny...     :wink:


It's only 2.5" or so.  The juvies still have a bit of growing to do before I can breed them.  Unfortunately the adult pair I got last year passed away while I was in Peru.  That female was around 3.5"-4" if I recall correctly.

A. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles

That T. sp. "Panama"  Is So Damn Sexy xD


----------



## advan

Very nice _Ami_ species Jason!


----------



## lalberts9310

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Haha, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> As it should.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 2.5" or so.  The juvies still have a bit of growing to do before I can breed them.  Unfortunately the adult pair I got last year passed away while I was in Peru.  That female was around 3.5"-4" if I recall correctly.
> 
> A. sp. "Panama"


 Gorgeous, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> That T. sp. "Panama"  Is So Damn Sexy xD


Agreed!  



advan said:


> Very nice _Ami_ species Jason!


Thanks, Chad!  



lalberts9310 said:


> Gorgeous, absolutely stunning!


Agreed!  

0.0.1 T. psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lalberts9310

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chad!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 0.0.1 T. psychedelicus


Can I have it?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

lalberts9310 said:


> Can I have it?


Absolutely not.  

0.0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

lalberts9310 said:


> Can I have it?





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Absolutely not.


Nice try...I guess?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Nice try...I guess?!


Lol. 

0.1 P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lalberts9310

Storm76 said:


> Nice try...I guess?!


We already agreed on this:

We'll play rock-paper-scissors, the one who wins gets the spider :biggrin:


----------



## Storm76

That, Jason, is one beautiful T. Just remembered when I saw those pics: When they entered the hobby, a certain "breeder" over here, had suddenly 3+ females with sacs 1 month after the news about them being discovered. Sold the things for EUR 100+ a sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Jason what size is the 0.1 P. sazimai?  Do you have a mate for her?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

lalberts9310 said:


> We already agreed on this:
> 
> We'll play rock-paper-scissors, the one who wins gets the spider :biggrin:


In your dreams.  



Storm76 said:


> That, Jason, is one beautiful T. Just remembered when I saw those pics: When they entered the hobby, a certain "breeder" over here, had suddenly 3+ females with sacs 1 month after the news about them being discovered. Sold the things for EUR 100+ a sling.


Yep, they started out pretty expensive but since they grow fast and have such big eggsacs the price has fallen drastically. 



dactylus said:


> Jason what size is the 0.1 P. sazimai?  Do you have a mate for her?


This girl is still pretty small.  Probably only around 2.5".  I have a couple larger females at the 3.5"+ range. 

0.0.1 A. sp. "Colombia"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## advan

Storm76 said:


> That, Jason, is one beautiful T. Just remembered when I saw those pics: When they entered the hobby, a certain "breeder" over here, had suddenly 3+ females with sacs 1 month after the news about them being discovered. Sold the things for EUR 100+ a sling.


Jan, your timeline is off. If you read the paper that describes the species, you would see they have material dated from 1971 and also two males from 1993. That paper was published in 2011. Years before 2011 there were photos and videos of them from Brazilian hobbyists, which many thought were fake and some sort of _Lasiodora_ photoshopped. So when do you think they were "discovered"?


Nice _Avicularia_ Jason! See you in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

That A. sp. "Colombia" is very, very pretty!


----------



## awiec

dactylus said:


> That A. sp. "Colombia" is very, very pretty!


Very interesting sling, looks like someone took a standard avic sling and dyed it purple/black/green


----------



## tarantulabit

Thompson08 said:


> Nice avics! I love arboreals.


Me to!!! 


Protectyaaaneck said:


> Since I have so many pictures and like to take so many pictures I have decided to make my own picture thread. Enjoy.
> a. versicolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. minatrix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. purpurea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. azuraklaasi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. sp. "peru purple"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. avicularia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. metallica



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

awiec said:


> Very interesting sling, looks like someone took a standard avic sling and dyed it purple/black/green


It looks most like an A. purpurea sling.   

0.0.1 I. zorodes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Austin S.

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.0.1 I. zorodes


WOW. Very, very beautiful. Hope its a female for you!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Austin S. said:


> WOW. Very, very beautiful. Hope its a female for you!


Thanks man.  I have a few of them so hopefully I get a nice group.  

0.1 A. minatrix

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## awiec

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It looks most like an A. purpurea sling.


That they do. I love the Iridopelma pictures, your pictures make pretty much every spider look like a star.


----------



## Storm76

advan said:


> Jan, your timeline is off. If you read the paper that describes the species, you would see they have material dated from 1971 and also two males from 1993. That paper was published in 2011. Years before 2011 there were photos and videos of them from Brazilian hobbyists, which many thought were fake and some sort of _Lasiodora_ photoshopped. So when do you think they were "discovered"?
> Nice _Avicularia_ Jason! See you in a few weeks.


I know they had material from years back, Chad. But it wasn't until after said paper was released that certain people went to go after them from what I recon. Guess I worded that wrong before.


Also, beautiful minatrix and sp. "Columbia", Jason! Seems to me the only difference between purpurea and those is the tine patch of metallic reddish satae on their abdomen as slings? I've noticed it before, but wasn't sure. I think your pics just convinced me


----------



## micheldied

Subscribing for gorgeous photos of gorgeous Ts. Truly impressive.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

awiec said:


> That they do. I love the Iridopelma pictures, your pictures make pretty much every spider look like a star.


Haha, thank you!  



Storm76 said:


> I know they had material from years back, Chad. But it wasn't until after said paper was released that certain people went to go after them from what I recon. Guess I worded that wrong before.
> 
> 
> Also, beautiful minatrix and sp. "Columbia", Jason! Seems to me the only difference between purpurea and those is the tine patch of metallic reddish satae on their abdomen as slings? I've noticed it before, but wasn't sure. I think your pics just convinced me


Yeah, so far that's about all I've noticed, but it's been a while since I've kept purpurea this small.  I'm sure I would pick up on more differences if I had them side by side.  



micheldied said:


> Subscribing for gorgeous photos of gorgeous Ts. Truly impressive.


Why thank you.  

0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. triseriatus "Lowland"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76

I really like the setup you use for your photoshoots, Jason. Great contrast every time.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> I really like the setup you use for your photoshoots, Jason. Great contrast every time.


Thanks, Jan! I love it too, but there's a few species that don't photograph well on it.  

0.0.1 S. raja

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## micheldied

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks, Jan! I love it too, but there's a few species that don't photograph well on it.
> 
> 0.0.1 S. raja


Very sweet. How do you get your faster Ts to just sit still for your photo taking ops?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

micheldied said:


> Very sweet. How do you get your faster Ts to just sit still for your photo taking ops?


Thank you.  It's just a matter of tiring them out and being patient.  Sometimes they don't cooperate so I just wait for another day to photograph. 

0.0.1 A. sp. "Tarapoto"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Nice, another "fuzzball"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> Nice, another "fuzzball"


 

0.0.1 A. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sdsnybny

Cute pic of the Ami playing dead


----------



## Austin S.

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.0.1 A. sp. "Panama"


Jason, in my opinion, it looks like he's already using condoms. Hah! See that black patch?! Looks penultimate perhaps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Austin S. said:


> Jason, in my opinion, it looks like he's already using condoms. Hah! See that black patch?! Looks penultimate perhaps


I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw the pic, very male IMO. Gorgeous T regardless, I would die for one of those


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

sdsnybny said:


> Cute pic of the Ami playing dead


Thanks.  



Austin S. said:


> Jason, in my opinion, it looks like he's already using condoms. Hah! See that black patch?! Looks penultimate perhaps


Totally possible, I just don't really trust ventral sexing, especially given that this particular species has such a unique ventral coloration.  I'm not saying you're wrong, but I'm not going to put a label on it until I see hooks.  



lalberts9310 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw the pic, very male IMO. Gorgeous T regardless, I would die for one of those


Read above.   And agreed, it's a gorgeous species that I wish I had more of. 

1.0 A. minatrix MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 A. hirschii

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Austin S.

Beautiful pictures of some impressive specimen, as always bro.


----------



## Storm76

I'd so take that handsome minatrix guy out of your hands for my girl if I'd be anywhere near you, Jason!  Although...lately my girl has shown tendencies to kill anything that moves and just throw it away. Guess it's premolt time again hehe


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Austin S. said:


> Beautiful pictures of some impressive specimen, as always bro.


Thanks, buddy.  



Storm76 said:


> I'd so take that handsome minatrix guy out of your hands for my girl if I'd be anywhere near you, Jason!  Although...lately my girl has shown tendencies to kill anything that moves and just throw it away. Guess it's premolt time again hehe


If he wasn't on a loan, and you didn't live across the pond then you could totally have him.  

0.0.1 T. psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## micheldied

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thanks, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> If he wasn't on a loan, and you didn't live across the pond then you could totally have him.
> 
> 0.0.1 T. psychedelicus


Crazy colors on that T, although IMO M. balfouri and many of the pokies are more attractive.

How big is this one?


----------



## Storm76

Tsk, little one with attitude. Too cute!  Those psychedelicus look pretty nice, I remember when I read about them first thinking their species-name is a bit weird, but seing the colors of them again, and the bit of attitude I at least get they "psych" part now, hehe  
Great pictures as usual, Jason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

micheldied said:


> Crazy colors on that T, although IMO M. balfouri and many of the pokies are more attractive.
> 
> How big is this one?


To each their own.   This specimen is only around 1.5". 



Storm76 said:


> Tsk, little one with attitude. Too cute!  Those psychedelicus look pretty nice, I remember when I read about them first thinking their species-name is a bit weird, but seing the colors of them again, and the bit of attitude I at least get they "psych" part now, hehe
> Great pictures as usual, Jason.


Thanks, Jan.  This little one didn't like the journey outside of his/her burrow.   

0.0.1 T. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76

Protectyaaaneck said:


>


That pic is hilarious! "Don't...touch me. I swear...I....will do something!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis21v4

Sir! You owe me a steak! I sat down with my steak and potato's with the intent to eat and look at pics and forgot the "eating" part and now my steak is cold. Shame on you for having such awesome pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> That pic is hilarious! "Don't...touch me. I swear...I....will do something!"


I know, it seems like a pretty useless defense mechanism. lol



Travis21v4 said:


> Sir! You owe me a steak! I sat down with my steak and potato's with the intent to eat and look at pics and forgot the "eating" part and now my steak is cold. Shame on you for having such awesome pictures.


Haha! Sorry, but I'm not sorry. Thank you!  

0.0.1 A. hirschii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 I. zorodes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom

You know, every time I have ever scrolled through your photos, my bank account's sphincter has tightened up as I added more and more to my "wish list." 

I'm going to start sending you a bill


----------



## suntiger117

Well 84 pages later.... WOW. JUST WOW. Any updates on the communal set up?!?


----------



## Casey K

Protectyaaaneck said:


> p. metallica, p. subfusca, p. formosa


Now those are my kind of T's, lol..... Nice setup you have on those.


----------



## Casey K

Looks female to me.  I see no epiandrous fusillae and no break in the exuvium, however, molt sexing is the only way to tell for sure as it is most accurate. (Versicolor)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Bugmom said:


> You know, every time I have ever scrolled through your photos, my bank account's sphincter has tightened up as I added more and more to my "wish list."
> 
> I'm going to start sending you a bill


Lol, no way! There's no way I can afford tarantulas for both of our collections! 



suntiger117 said:


> Well 84 pages later.... WOW. JUST WOW. Any updates on the communal set up?!?


Thanks! I no longer have any communal setups.  Hoping to change that soon though. 



Casey K said:


> Now those are my kind of T's, lol..... Nice setup you have on those.


Thank you very much! 



Casey K said:


> Looks female to me.  I see no epiandrous fusillae and no break in the exuvium, however, molt sexing is the only way to tell for sure as it is most accurate. (Versicolor)


Not sure what this is a response to. But okay! 

0.1 P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Casey K

Ok so fill me in.....where can "I" find a T. elenae, lol?  Oh yeah, I'm very aware of their scarcity and I am extremely jealous of you right now!!!


----------



## Casey K

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Lol, no way! There's no way I can afford tarantulas for both of our collections!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I no longer have any communal setups.  Hoping to change that soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is a response to. But okay!
> 
> 0.1 P. rufonigrum


It was a response to ventrally sexing your versicolor.


----------



## Storm76

Still jealous about that rufonigrum  Lovely little T...and so...so...so FLAT!


----------



## Bugmom

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Lol, no way! There's no way I can afford tarantulas for both of our collections!
> 
> Thanks! I no longer have any communal setups.  Hoping to change that soon though.
> Thank you very much!
> Not sure what this is a response to. But okay!
> 
> 0.1 P. rufonigrum


Just so weird. Like it got pancaked. It kinda looks deformed. I wonder what the purpose is for this particular species to have a flat carapace?


----------



## sdsnybny

Bugmom said:


> Just so weird. Like it got pancaked. It kinda looks deformed. I wonder what the purpose is for this particular species to have a flat carapace?


Its an adaptation to hide in the Bromeliad plants in the wild.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Casey K said:


> Ok so fill me in.....where can "I" find a T. elenae, lol?  Oh yeah, I'm very aware of their scarcity and I am extremely jealous of you right now!!!


Honestly, I'm not sure.  I haven't kept that particular species for quite some time.



Storm76 said:


> Still jealous about that rufonigrum  Lovely little T...and so...so...so FLAT!


My pictures don't even do it justice.  



Bugmom said:


> Just so weird. Like it got pancaked. It kinda looks deformed. I wonder what the purpose is for this particular species to have a flat carapace?


To fit in between the leaves of bromeliad plants.



sdsnybny said:


> Its an adaptation to hide in the Bromeliad plants in the wild.


Correct! 

1.0 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" MM

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Casey K

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure.  I haven't kept that particular species for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures don't even do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> To fit in between the leaves of bromeliad plants.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!
> 
> 1.0 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"


Beautiful panama you have there....I can't wait for my two!!! . Aren't these dwarf species?  From the pics it looks like your male is mature- if you don't mind my asking, what is his leg span? Do you know how big females get before maturing?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Casey K said:


> Beautiful panama you have there....I can't wait for my two!!! . Aren't these dwarf species?  From the pics it looks like your male is mature- if you don't mind my asking, what is his leg span? Do you know how big females get before maturing?


This male is around 3.5-4" and yes he's mature.  I would guess around the same size for females. 

1.0 A. hirschii

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Casey K

Protectyaaaneck said:


> This male is around 3.5-4" and yes he's mature.  I would guess around the same size for females.
> 
> 1.0 A. hirschii


Awesome!  So not too small....I was thinking they were gonna be around the size of H. triseriatus or H. sp. Klein....(matured)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 Iridopelma sp. "Recife"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sdsnybny

Nice !! What's the visual difference between the "recife" and just I. hirsutum?


----------



## advan

sdsnybny said:


> Nice !! What's the visual difference between the "recife" and just I. hirsutum?


Nothing, same species. 

Very nice _A. hirschii_ Jason!


----------



## sdsnybny

Thanks Chad

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## Speg

Your photos made me appreciate Avic more


----------



## Storm76

So many great pictures of some very underrated and seldomly seen species. I so appreciate them!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Speg said:


> Your photos made me appreciate Avic more


Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> So many great pictures of some very underrated and seldomly seen species. I so appreciate them!


Thanks, Jan! 

0.0.1 T. psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Kymura

absolutely in love with that T. psychedelicus, don't know a thing about them but gorgeous!


----------



## sdsnybny

My wish list just got bigger and my bank account hates this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Kymura said:


> absolutely in love with that T. psychedelicus, don't know a thing about them but gorgeous!


Agreed! 



sdsnybny said:


> My wish list just got bigger and my bank account hates this thread.


Lol! 

1.0 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

I love this thread.


----------



## Storm76

Aww...da fluffeh spidah is back!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

cold blood said:


> I love this thread.


Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> Aww...da fluffeh spidah is back!




1.0 P. rufonigrum

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 A. sp. "Panama" MM

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Storm76

So handsome that spider!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Storm76 said:


> So handsome that spider!


Agreed!

0.1 A. sooretama

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 A. hirschii

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## syndicate

Great photos man!Hope you doing well! 
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

syndicate said:


> Great photos man!Hope you doing well!
> -Chris


Thanks, Chris! 

0.0.1 I. zorodes

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## CEC

Great pics, Jason. Do you have an AF for the Ami? I also hope your planning on some Avicularia and Iridopelma breeding projects in the near future.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

CEC said:


> Great pics, Jason. Do you have an AF for the Ami? I also hope your planning on some Avicularia and Iridopelma breeding projects in the near future.


Thanks, Chase! Yes I do and I just paired them a few days ago.  I have another one that I believe to be female as well so hopefully I'll get more than one chance with this species.  And yes, there are Aviculariinae projects ahead. 

0.1 P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 A. sp. "Colombia"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## smiittyy

Nice pics, do you have any of your Chilobrachys sp. electric blue?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

smiittyy said:


> Nice pics, do you have any of your Chilobrachys sp. electric blue?


Thank you! Not yet, but I will soon. 

0.1 Bistriopelma lamasi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## smiittyy

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Thank you! Not yet, but I will soon.


Thanks!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 I. hirsutum "Recife Locale"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. chrysogaster w/ yellow blob

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Thistles

YESSS the world needs more chrysogaster!

By "world" I mostly mean "me."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## advan

Protectyaaaneck said:


> 0.1 H. chrysogaster w/ yellow blob


Nice! Good luck with those!


----------



## Tfisher

I lost myself for a good solid two hours in this thread. Bravo.. Just.. BRAVO!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Thistles said:


> YESSS the world needs more chrysogaster!
> 
> By "world" I mostly mean "me."


Haha, well lets just keep our fingers crossed they're fertile. 



advan said:


> Nice! Good luck with those!


Thanks, buddy. 



Tfisher said:


> I lost myself for a good solid two hours in this thread. Bravo.. Just.. BRAVO!


Thank you very much! 

0.1 H. chrysogaster w/ eggsac #2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 A. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. triseriatus "Lowland"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 A. sp. "Panama" w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 C. sp. "Electric Blue"

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## smiittyy

What type of growth rate have you seen from the C. sp. "electric blue"?

thanks


----------



## Storm76

Oh Jason...still enabling I see!  Very cute Chilobrachys and let me guess: Fast as lightning when spooked?


----------



## awiec

Very excited about the Bistriopelma lamasi, and is she gravid or just pleasantly plump?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

smiittyy said:


> What type of growth rate have you seen from the C. sp. "electric blue"?
> 
> thanks


Fast growth rate for sure.



Storm76 said:


> Oh Jason...still enabling I see!  Very cute Chilobrachys and let me guess: Fast as lightning when spooked?


Haha, yes, I guess I'm enabling. Lets just say this one had no loss of energy during the photo shoot.



awiec said:


> Very excited about the Bistriopelma lamasi, and is she gravid or just pleasantly plump?


The female isn't gravid, but I hope to breed her one day. 

0.0.xx H. chrysogaster

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.xx H. chrysogaster

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 A. hirschii MM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 P. sazimai MM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 A. sp. "Panama" w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## louise f

That is a super nice species. Congratz on the sac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Nice one, Jason!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

louise f said:


> That is a super nice species. Congratz on the sac.


Thank you! 



Storm76 said:


> Nice one, Jason!


Thanks, Jan! 

0.0.1 A. hirschii

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.xx A. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.xx H. chrysogaster

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

Very nice photos!  
You should post more pics of your Psednocnemis brachyramosa


----------



## raggamuffin415

Beautiful pics as usual!  I'd like to see some Brachyramosa pics too. I have a sling but haven't seen it in forever and suspect it's probably dead. Would you say they're a difficult species to keep? I've never had this problem with the other 40-50 species I've kept over the years...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Phormic28 said:


> Very nice photos!
> You should post more pics of your Psednocnemis brachyramosa


Thank you very much!  Unfortunately I don't have any of that species in my collection anymore.

0.1 P. everetti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 A. sp. "Colombia"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 T. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny

gotta love that funny little threat pose.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

sdsnybny said:


> gotta love that funny little threat pose.


Absolutely. One of my favorite species just because of that feature alone. 

0.0.xx A. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Storm76

NICE! I see them distributed more often over there apparently


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.1 C. sp. "Electric Blue"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

T. psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.0.xx T. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

0.1 Y. sooretama w/ eggsac

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

1.0 S. raja MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------

